# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Alte Fotos und Postkarten aus Thailand

## schiene

Beim stöbern im Internet findet man ja so einiges.Die hier abgebildeten Postkarten stehen zum verkauf auf einer Seite.der Preis pro Karte liegt zw.8 -150 Euro.Also,wenn ihr in Thailand alte Postkarten seht,kaufen und weiter anbieten wenn man sie nicht selbst behalten will.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sehr interessant solche alten Einblicke, hast dir aber eine Menge arbeit gemacht! Danke :super: 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

"wenn ihr in Thailand alte Postkarten seht,kaufen"

Vorsicht! Viele sind leider moderne Fälschungen, angefertigt zum Schaden des Sammlers! Wer nicht unterscheiden kann, sollte die Finger davon lassen! Auf dem Wochenendmarkt in Bangkok sah ich z.B. fast nur Fälschungen...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Diese Postkarte (gefunden auf dem Flohmarkt in Paris) gefällt mir gut:





Sie zeigt die Leidenschaft vieler Thais zu spielen...auch wenn es gesetzlich verboten ist.

In der Gegend von Bangkok und in Südthailand, möglicherweise aber auch in ganz Thailand, ist "Huai dtaidin" (die "unterirdische", d.h. gesetzwidrige) Lotterie weit verbreitet, selbst Polizisten kaufen sich die Lose. Wenn man gewinnt, kriegt man 500-600fach seinen Einsatz zurück. Der Einsatz kann 1 Baht oder ein Vielfaches davon sein. Der geringe Einsatz und die hohen Gewinnchancen verführen zum Spielen...

Diese Lotterie geht so: Man wettet auf die drei letzten Endziffern der Nummer, die bei der staatlichen Lotterie den Hauptgewinn macht. Das heißt, man kann von 0 bis 999 auf genau 1000 Zahlen wetten. Die Chancen sind also 1:1000, also wesentlich höher als bei der staatlichen
Lotterie. Derjenige, der die Lotterie durchführt, kann also ohne weiteres das 500-600fache des Gewinns auszahlen, nach Abzug seiner Unkosten (hauptsächlich Bestechung der Polizei, die ein Auge zudrücken muss, und Bezahlung der Losverteiler) bleibt noch ein Riesengewinn übrig.

Manchmal suchen die Spieler vorher einen Mönch auf. Der rät vielleicht, etwa eine Zahl mit mehreren Neunen zu wählen. Dann kann es vorkommen, dass sehr viele bestimmte Zahlen wählen. Würde dann diese Zahl gezogen, so wäre der Losbetreiber bankrott. Daher nimmt man auf eine Zahl nur bestimmte Gesamtbeträge an.

Alles geht ohne gedruckte Lose. Der Verkäufer schreibt einfach auf, wer auf welche Zahl wettet. Das ist eine Sache von Treu und Glauben, und funktioniert immer.

Ich glaube, es war unter Thaksin, dass die Regierung diesen Gewinn abschöpfen wollte. Sie führte daher eine ähnliche Lotterie " huai bondin" genannt. Das heißt "oberirdische Lotterie" also gesetzliche Lotterie. Doch sind hier die Gewinnchancen etwas geringer, und man hat nur erreicht, dass die "unteridische Lotterie" noch etwas versteckter gespielt wird. 

Wir haben noch andere alte Postkarten, von denen  ich die eine oder andere hier in Kürze mal vorstellen werde...

Joeph

----------


## schiene

ja,das Glücksspiel ist in Thailand weit verbreitet und hat schon manch einen in den Ruin getrieben.

----------


## schiene

Diese karte kostet z.b.30 Euro
Siamese Card Players. 
Published by The Talat Noi Photo Studio - 34. 
Unused postcard. 
EUR 30.00

----------

Evtl. ja bereits bekannt - hier sind auch noch ein paar:

http://www.postcardman.net/thailand_ethnic.html

----------


## schiene

> Evtl. ja bereits bekannt - hier sind auch noch ein paar:
> 
> http://www.postcardman.net/thailand_ethnic.html


danke kali,da hab ich meine auch "geklaut",bin heute zufällig über die Seite gestolpert.

----------


## schiene

wer noch ander Sammlerobjekte aus Thailand begehrt findet hier ne Menge alter thail.Orden,Spangen,Säbel u.v.a.
http://www.german-militaria.de/katalog/e530010_1.htm

----------


## Joseph

Um 1904 gab es in Bangkok zwei Fotoateliers, eines von dem Deutschen Robert Lenz und eines von dem Italiener J. Antonio.

Die Aufnahmen aus den beiden Studios sind heute sehr gesucht, vor kurzem gab es sogar eine große Ausstellung ihrer Fơtos in Bangkok, das Thema war jedoch "wie die Europäer damals die Thais sahen".

Hier eine Postkarte (gefunden in Brüssel) aus dem Atelier des J. Antonio. Es zeigt 4 Damen, die mit einem Spiel beschäftigt sind. Ob für Geld oder zum reinen Vergnügen, ist nicht ersichtlich. - Interessant ist, dass genau dieses Spiel heute (neben "4 in a row") in den Bars in Bangkok, Phuket und anderswo häufig von den Bardamen gespielt wird...leider habe ich den Namen des Spiel nicht parat. 

Man beachte, dass damals alle Thaidamen ihr Haar kurz trugen. Erst viel später kam die Mode auf, nach europäischer Sitte das Haar lang zu tragen...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Hier zwei Fotos von Rama V König Chulalongkorn, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein können.

Das obere wurde in Asien aufgenommen und zeigt den König als einen Herrscher, wie er wohl den Asiaten gegenüber erscheinen wollte, oder wie die fotografierenden Europäer dachten, dass er erscheinen wollte. (Aufnahme von dem berühmten Fotografen in Hanoi, Victor Fiévet)

Das untere wurde zwar in Asien aufgenommen, aber in London gedruckt und zeigt den Monarchen als sympathischen, fast europäisierten oder "zivilisierten" Herrn. So wie man dachte, dass er bei den Europäern ankommen würde. Die Karte stammt aus einer Reihe, die auch viele Schauspielerfotos enthält, die ja auch sympathisch, menschlich dargestellt werden müssen, damit sie beim Publikum ankommen. 

Joseph

----------


## schiene

neben dem derzeitigen Regenten König Bhumiphol  Adulyadej war Rama V.wohl der beliebteste König Thailands.
Einige seiner Verdienste waren:

die allmähliche Gleichberechtigung bestimmter Klassen von Sklaven (Im Jahr 1905 wurde die Sklaverei endgültig abgeschafft und verboten, nachdem die wirtschaftliche Unabhängigkeit jedes Einzelnen gesichert werden konnte.) 

die Abschaffung der Niederwerfung vor dem König 

die Garantie für Regierungsoffiziere, dem König schriftlich ihre Meinung zukommen lassen zu dürfen 

die Verbesserung der Beziehungen zum Ausland

der Bau des Wat Phra Kaeo

----------


## schiene

hab ich gerade im Net gefunden.ist schon erstaunlich was so ne Alte Postkarte für ne Wertsteigerung haben kann.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
19 500 Euro für eine Postkarte aus Thailand
Mit 500 Euro startete auf der 4. Gärtner-Auktion vom 11. bis 14. September 2007 in Bietigheim-Bissingen eine Bedarfs-Postkarte, die am 18. März 1908 im thailändischen Perlis aufgegeben wurde und nach Penang lief, wo sie vorderseitig einen Ankunftsstempel erhielt. Christoph Gärtner hatte sich innerlich auf einen Zuschlag zwischen 2000 und 3000 Euro eingestellt, aber nicht mir der Zähigkeit zweier asiatischer Bieter gerechnet. Ein Malaysier und ein Thailänder stritten am Telefon unerbittlich um die Ganzsache. Es siegte schließlich der Sammler aus Malaysia, der sensationelle 19 500 Euro für das Stück bot! Von 50 auf 1300 Euro schoss die 1-C.-Postkarte von 1897 mit Zusatzfrankatur ab Shanghai nach Holland. Ebenso rasant von 1000 auf 11 000 Euro kletterte eine nach rechts statt nach links gefaltete und 1908 in Schanghai verwendete Postkarte mit Antwortkarte. Ein 1906 in Tibet aufgelieferter indischer Feldpostbrief nach Schottland ging für 4800 (100) Euro.Im Auktionssaal sah man viele Asiaten und Amerikaner. Sie alle trugen zu einem Gesamtumsatz von 4,5 Millionen Euro ohne Nachverkauf bei.Dass das deutsche Material nicht abfiel, zeigten 7600 (6500) Euro für einen kompletten postfrischen Bogen der Bayern Michel-Nr. 26 x, y. Umkämpft war die bedarfsgebrauchte Ganzsache Michel-Nr. P 3 aus der Zeit der deutschen Besetzung Albaniens im Zweiten Weltkrieg. Die nach Wien gelaufene Karte steigerte von 1500 auf gute 2400 Euro.

----------


## Joseph

Ich hole den alten Thread nochmal hervor, weil ich Euch noch 'ne Postkarte (etwa von 1904) zeigen will (Ich will/werde auf meiner Novemberreise einen Posten von alten thailänd. Postkarten verkaufen..):



Wenn man überlegt: nur 100 Jahre Unterschied...wie die Menschen damals in Bangkok aussahen...wie die Welt (besonders in den Städten) sich verändert hat...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Und hier gleich noch eine Postkarte, genauer ein Ausschnitt davon. Die Karte wurde am 18.Nov. 1904 in Bangkok abgeschickt, sie kam am 14.1.1905 in Belgien an (damals gab es je einen Stempel beim Abschicken und bei der Ankunft).

Die Karte wurde von der deutschen Buchdruckerei Götte & Co. in Bkk gedruckt. Dargestellt ist eine von Ort zu Ort ziehende Theatertruppe, diese Theaterform hieß (lakhorn nai). Es gibt sie heute wohl nicht mehr. Nur weibliche Schaupieler waren zugelassen, inhaltlich wurden meist thailändische Volkserzählungen dargestellt. Männer wurden durch maskierte Frauen dargestellt.



Joseph

----------


## schiene

> Und hier gleich noch eine Postkarte, genauer ein Ausschnitt davon. Die Karte wurde am 18.Nov. 1904 in Bangkok abgeschickt, sie kam am 14.1.1905 in Belgien an (damals gab es je einen Stempel beim Abschicken und bei der Ankunft).
> 
> Die Karte wurde von der deutschen Buchdruckerei Götte & Co. in Bkk gedruckt. Dargestellt ist eine von Ort zu Ort ziehende Theatertruppe, diese Theaterform hieß (lakhorn nai). Es gibt sie heute wohl nicht mehr. Nur weibliche Schaupieler waren zugelassen, inhaltlich wurden meist thailändische Volkserzählungen dargestellt. Männer wurden durch maskierte Frauen dargestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph


Bildmitte hintere Reihe schaut aber nicht aus wie ne weibl.Schauspielerin!

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## schiene

Die berühmte River Kwai Brücke bei Kanchanaburi nach der Zerstörung
im 2.Weltkrieg.

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo schiene!

Ich sehe leider nur folgendes: :Stirnrunzeln: 
(Viellecht weiß Enrico warum?)

----------


## Enrico

> Hallo schiene!
> 
> Ich sehe leider nur folgendes:
> (Viellecht weiß Enrico warum?)


Negativ, ich sehe das Bild...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich sehe nur

*Domain unregistered*

----------


## schiene

> ...ich sehe nur
> 
> *Domain unregistered*


komisch,ich sehe das Bild!!

----------


## schiene

dann lade ich es noch einmal hoch...

----------


## Willi Wacker

..nun seh ich die Brücke

----------


## isaanfan

> ..nun seh ich die Brücke


Ich auch!!!! :cool: 
isaanfan

----------


## schiene

hier ein paar Bilder von alten Strassenbahnen in Bangkok

----------


## isaanfan

Ich sehe schon wieder nur die obersten zwei Bilder in meinem FF, auch im Crome, darunter sind nur noch die eingefrorenen Frösche von Imageshack zu sehen (Domain unregistered).  :Stirnrunzeln: 
Ob das der Enrico noch mal *dauerhaft* hinkriegt?

isaanfan

----------


## Enrico

> Ob das der Enrico noch mal *dauerhaft* hinkriegt?
> 
> isaanfan


Leider nein, denn das kommt von denen...

----------


## schiene

alte Strasenbahnen in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

ein Fahrrad von 1847

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo schiene
ich finde es gut, dass du uns hier Einblicke in die alte Technik bietest.
Beim Fahrrad dürfte aus vielerlei Gründen das Jahr *1847* nicht stimmen. (Ich vermute mindestens so 60-70 Jahre später.) Nur mal 2 neben noch mehrerern andern:
-....... erst der *1878* eingeführte einseitige Kettenantrieb des Hinterrades

-.......*1888* patentierte der Schotte John Dunlop einen einfachen Fahrradluftreifen
(aus Wikipedia)

Mach bitte trotzdem weiter! :Lächeln: 

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

@isaanfan 
Danke für deine Aufklärung und Erläuterung zu dem Bild.
Das Jahr war bei dem Bild so angegeben und ich habe es halt mit
übernommen.Vielleicht meinte er 1947???

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder von alten "Strassenbahnen"

----------


## schiene

so richtig bequem waren sie aber scheinbar nicht...

----------


## schiene

Zigarettenbilder mit den dazugehörigen Alben war ja mal ab den 30er Jahren sehr beliebt
bei Sammlern.
Hier ein paar aus Thailand:

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar....

----------


## maeeutik

Dieses Thema, mit den Fotos und Bildern aus vergangenen Tagen des siamesischen Alltags, ist einfach grossartig.

Ich werde mal meine angeheiratete Verwandtschaft ach solchen "Kostbarkeiten" fragen.
Haltet diesen tread unbedingt am Leben.

Vielleicht noch ein Wunsch meinerseits - wenn moeglich, dann wuerden/koennten Erlaeuterungen und Aufnahmedaten (also wo, wann, was, etc.) zu den Bildern, das Ganze nahezu perfekt machen.  

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

> am Leben.
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein Wunsch meinerseits - wenn moeglich, dann wuerden/koennten Erlaeuterungen und Aufnahmedaten (also wo, wann, was, etc.) zu den Bildern, das Ganze nahezu perfekt machen.


ich werde versuchen die passenden Daten mit zu schreiben.Aber bei vielen Bilder hat man halt keinerlei Angaben oder 
die Angaben sind ungenau.

Hier ein Bild von King Chulalongkorn the Great of Siam and the Crown Prince (1890)

----------


## schiene

Chulalongkorn the Great and his Family(1890)

----------


## schiene

The Queen Mother of Siam
(An unidentified Queen Mother of Siam, late 19th or early 20th century.)

----------


## schiene

King Rama V of Siam, c. 1897
aka Chulalongkorn the Great

----------


## schiene

Ananda Mahidol before he became King
c. 1930

----------


## schiene

Ananda Mahidol as Rama VIII of Thailand, 1935

----------


## schiene

King Rama VII of Siam also known as Prajadhirok, r. 1925-35

----------


## schiene

*Mini Cadillac for the Royal Children(1913)*
 tiny, fully-functional miniature Cadillac was manufactured in England for the driving pleasure of the royal children of Siam. In this 1913 photo, a number of men inspect the mini-Caddie before it is crated up and shipped off to Bangkok.

This amazing toy is emblematic of the fascination with western technology that characterized the royal family of Siam from at least the time of Rama IV. It also looks like a lot of fun to drive!

----------


## schiene

*Siam's King Mongkut (Rama IV) and Family (1863?)*

King Mongkut of Siam (r. 1851-1868), who is also known as Rama IV, was the fourth ruler of the Chakri Dynasty in what is now Thailand.
Mongkut was a modernizer and humanitarian, who abolished slavery in Siam. He also was the King during Anna Leonowens's visit to Siam, a stay that inspired her to write an autobiography later adapted into "The King and I."

----------


## schiene

Ein Flaschenedikett von einem thail.Schnaps ca.1920-1950

----------


## schiene

Thailändische Armmeangehörige in einem Grenzkonflikt  gegen Laos 1893

----------


## wein4tler

Nachdem die Franzosen Süd-Vietnam als Kolonie annektiert und Kambodscha zum französischen Protektorat gemacht hatten, schicken die Franzosen 1868 eine erste Expedition nach Laos, um die Mekong-Handelsroute nach China zu erforschen. 

1886 erhält Frankreich von Siam, das damals die Oberhoheit über weite Teile von Laos innehat, die Erlaubnis, ein Vize-Konsulat in Luang Prabang einzurichten. Ohne dass Waffengewalt angewendet werden müsste, veranlasst Frankreich 1887 Siam, weite Teile von Laos zu räumen. 

1893 erklärt Frankreich den Mekong als Grenze zwischen Laos und Siam. Siam bleibt nicht anderes übrig, als den einseitigen Beschluss des militärisch weit überlegenen Frankreich zu akzeptieren. Laos wird offiziell zum französischen Protektorat. Allerdings hält sich das französische Interesse an Laos über die nächsten Jahrzehnte stark in Grenzen. Zur Verwaltung des Protektorats bringt Frankreich vietnamesische Beamte ins Land. Aber Frankreich tut wenig, um Laos wirtschaftlich zu entwickeln.

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar Fotos von 1922
Ich gebe mal die engl.Beschreibung mit ein.


Breguet 14 ambulance. This Breguet was 
donated by women in the royal family so was 
given the name Khuttiya Naree 1 (Women in 
Royal Family 1)

----------


## schiene

Breguet 14 ambulance, Khuttiya Naree 1. 
One patient is being carried out while the 
other (possibly a Farang) is waiting for his 
turn in the upper deck

----------


## schiene

Metalwork shop – cowling manufacture, 
possibly for Nieuport 17

----------


## schiene

Breguet 14. The Thai script on the side says 'Yuttha Keela 
Song' which means "Army Sport number 2'.  Assumed that 
this aircraft was the second one purchased by the 
fund-raising from entrance fee to Army Sport Days.
(RTAF Museum)

----------


## schiene

Nieuport airframe assembly. A Nieuport 
24 (believed now not to be a 27) is in the 
foreground with another alongside. Also 5 
Nieuport 17’s and a trainer can be seen. In 
the far background are 3 Spads.

----------


## schiene

Engine shop – engine manufacture – local 
engines

----------


## isaanfan

> 


Am besten gefällt mir der stark behaarte kleinere Mitarbeiter im Vordergund-Mitte!  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Hier eine Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1909 welche nach Deutschland geschickt wurde.

----------


## schiene

Eine Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1915 nach England

----------


## schiene

eine Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1902 nach Frankreich

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1910 nach Paris

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1911 nach Paris

----------


## Enrico

> Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1910 nach Paris


Schön zu sehen das in dieser Zeit auch hier der Vorname gang und gebe war. Die Karte scheint zumindest bei Madame Sibille angekommen zu sein. Oder ist das nen Nachname in Frankreich?

----------


## schiene

nun sag bloss du kennst die Sibille aus Paris nicht :: 
also da haste aber was verpasst!!!
die Sibille kennt doch jeder :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Doch doch! Aber hies die mit Vorname Sibille oder mit Nachname?

----------


## schiene

> Doch doch! Aber hies die mit Vorname Sibille oder mit Nachname?


weis ich nicht mehr,ist zu lange her :: 
in meinem betagten Alter vergisst man sowas schon mal ::

----------


## schiene

Der"golden Mount" in Bangkok 1847

----------


## schiene

versch.Bilder vom Hauptbahnhof in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

1890s – Siam princess and princesses in a palace pond

----------


## schiene

Diese Fotots wurden von Dmitri Kessel 1950 für ein Magazin aufgenommen.

----------


## schiene

noch ein Foto von Dimtri Kessel aus dem Jahr 1950(Cremation Of The King Of Siam)

----------


## schiene

hier noch weitere Fotos von der Beisetztung des Königs 1950

----------


## schiene

Die Bilder sind mit dem Jahr 1950 datiert.Da war doch aber schon König Bhumibol im Amt!!??
War die Verbrennung des Vorgängers wirklich erst 4 Jahre später???

hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder aus dem Jahr 1950

----------


## schiene

Bilder von 1950

----------


## schiene

zu diesem Foto habe ich leider keine weiteren Angaben aber ich vermute mitte 50er-60iger Jahre

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, Schiene, die Kremation von König Ananda fand erst bei der Rückkehr seines jüngeren Bruders im März 1950 in Bangkok statt.

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus Bangkok

das 1.Bild zeigt eine Strasse in Chinatown.
Aufnahmedatum ist nicht bekannt.

----------


## schiene

Aufnahmedatum unbekannt....

----------


## schiene

noch eine Postkarte von 1924

----------


## schiene

noch 4 weitere ältere Bilder
Spielerinnen,Thaiboxer,Opiumraucher und Strafgefangene

----------


## maeeutik

Wo findet man nur solche Fotos?
"Schiene", die befinden sich doch nicht alle in Deinem Fundus, oder etwas doch?

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

> Wo findet man nur solche Fotos?
> "Schiene", die befinden sich doch nicht alle in Deinem Fundus, oder etwas doch?
> 
> maeeutik


nein,die Bilder sind alle aus dem www
Aber in Zukunft werde ich in Thailand mehr nach alten Büchern,Fotos und Karten suchen da ich weiss das 
da noch viele Menschen Raritäten zu Hause habe.Thais sammeln auch gerne soetwas.

----------


## schiene

Auspeitschung eines Gefangenen(leider keine weiteren Angaben zum Bild gefunden)

----------


## schiene

(Vielleicht macht sich jemand die Mühe und übersetzt das ins Deutsch?)
The procedure for the execution usually followed these guidelines during the reign of King Rama V:
Die Hinrichtung fand am 19.08.1919 statt.
1. After a prisoner had been sentenced to death by the court, his case would be presented to the King for a final approval.
2. Before the execution, the prisoner would be whipped for three rounds with 30 strokes for each round.
3. On the way to the execution place, the prisoner might be punished with the five instruments of restraint which were leg chain, handcuffs, neck chain, hard wooden stocks and waist chain.
4. Last meal would be provided for the prisoner and after that a monk would be invited to preach to him.
5. The prisoner had to sit down with both his legs stretched forward, and his body would be fastened to a wooden cross.
6. The prisoner’s ears and mouth would be filled with clay, and the base of his neck which was going to be cut off, was also marked with clay. After that, the second executioner would continually dance with his sword in front of the prisoner and as soon as it was believed that the prisoner’s mind was calm, the first executioner would then behead him from behind.
7. After the prisoner had been executed, both of his feet would be cut off at the ankles in order to take the leg chain off. After that, his flesh would be sliced and his body chopped up into pieces and then given to the vultures and crows.
8. His head would be placed on a sharp stick and displayed for everyone to see.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auf die Schnelle eine Netz Übersetzung

1. Nachdem ein Gefangener zum Tod durch das Gericht verurteilt worden war, würde sein Argument dem König für eine endgültige Zustimmung dargestellt. 2. Vor der Durchführung würde der Gefangene für drei Umläufe mit 30 Anschlägen für rundes jedes gepeitscht. 3. Auf der Weise zum Durchführungsplatz, konnte der Gefangene mit den fünf Instrumenten der Begrenzung bestraft werden, die Beinkette, Handschellen, Ansatzkette, harte hölzerne Aktien und Taillenkette waren. 4. Letzte Mahlzeit würde für den Gefangenen und nachher zur Verfügung gestellt, dass ein Mönch eingeladen würde, zu ihm zu predigen. 5. Der Gefangene musste mit beiden seinen Beinen sich hinsitzen ausdehnte vorwärts, und sein Körper würde an einem hölzernen Kreuz befestigt. 6. Die Gefangener ’ s Ohren und der Mund würden mit Lehm gefüllt, und die Unterseite seines Ansatzes, der war abgeschnitten zu werden, wurde auch mit Lehm markiert. Nach dem würde der zweite Scharfrichter fortwährend mit seiner Klinge vor dem Gefangenen tanzen und sobald es geglaubt wurde, dass der Gefangener ’ s Verstand ruhig war, würde der erste Scharfrichter ihn dann von hinten enthaupten. 7. Nachdem der Gefangene durchgeführt worden war, würden beide seiner Füße an den Knöcheln abgeschnitten, um die Beinkette zu beseitigen. Nach diesem würde sein Fleisch geschnitten und den Geiern und den Krähen sein Körper gehackt oben in Stücke und gegeben dann. 8. Sein Kopf würde auf einen scharfen Stock gesetzt und angezeigt, damit jeder sieht.

----------


## schiene

> ...auf die Schnelle eine Netz Übersetzung
> .


gut gemeint von dir,aber das wollte ich eben nicht!
Mit Phantasie kann man das schon lesen,aber da verstehe ich ja mit meinem schlechten englisch 
mehr vom Originaltext.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...na ja,
ich finde es jedenfalls ...mir fehlen die Worte..
wie die Obrigkeit mit den Menschen umgegangen ist
das muss ich auch nicht im Detail haben

----------


## schiene

> ...na ja,
> ich finde es jedenfalls ...mir fehlen die Worte..
> wie die Obrigkeit mit den Menschen umgegangen ist
> das muss ich auch nicht im Detail haben


Ist halt Geschichte und solche Handlungen gab es überall auf der Welt.
Gerade die christlichen Kirchen haben einen grossen Anteil daran und das 
schein seit vielen hunderten Jahren.

----------


## schiene

Fotos entstanden 1939 für das Life Magazin
(Young women of Thailand, recently organized by the Yuvanari, swing briskly along the line of march. Only the rich still practice polygamy and women in Thai have many rights.)

----------


## schiene

Polizeistation in Chiang Mai 1907

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1905 in die USA

----------


## schiene

Das Sala Chalerm Krung und ein Zeitungsartikel aus dem Jahr 1968

----------


## Robert

> Das Sala Chalerm Krung und ein Zeitungsartikel aus dem Jahr 1968


Das sehen die Elektroleitungen ja noch echt gut aus!

----------


## Enrico

> Das sehen die Elektroleitungen ja noch echt gut aus!


Hehe, stimmt  ::

----------


## schiene

alter des Fotos ist mir nicht bekannt....

----------


## schiene

Bis 1919 wurden Verurteilte in Thailand mit dem Schwert enthauptet.
Boonpeng Heep Lek war der letzte welcher auf diese Art hingerichtet wurde.

----------


## maeeutik

> Bis 1919 wurden Verurteilte in Thailand mit dem Schwert enthauptet.
> Boonpeng Heep Lek war der letzte welcher auf diese Art hingerichtet wurde.


"schiene",
sind auch die Taten der Verurteilten irgendwo verzeichnet?

maeeutik

----------


## chauat

My lovely  maeeutik  :: 

Ich würde mal darauf Tippen das es für eine zu diesem Zeit und an diesem Ort üblichen Hinrichtungsgrund gegeben hat. Daraus folgte die damals übliche Hinrichtung, sprich durch das abschlagen des Kopfes. 
Sorry aber warum willst du den Grund der Verurteilung wissen, diese Frage macht doch nur Sinn wenn es damals für unterschiedliche vergehen auch unterschiedliche Hinrichtungsmethoden gab. 
Also, gab´s das??? Erzähle mal!   ::

----------


## maeeutik

"chauat",
ich fasse es nicht - aber ich muss mich wohl langsam daran gewoehnen, dass Du an mir, nach einiger Zeit des "Abtastens" einen Narren gefressen hast. Oder wie erklaeren sich Deine Offenbarungen sonst noch?
Nach einem "lieber maeeutikchen" kommt heute" ein "lovely maeeutik" - wirklich, Du siehst mich erstaunt.

Hmmmm ... doch dann gibt es da noch die "Ironie" (schwer mit geschriebenen Worten verstaendlich zu machen) allerdings tendiere ich mehr in diese (und damit negative) Richtung - und die Auswahl Deines letzten Smilie scheint mir recht zu geben.

Deshalb in Deine Richtung (und es darf sich jeder angesprochen fuehlen, der wie Du meine zuletzt geaeusserte Frage als das verstehen will was Du mit Deinem "vogelzeigenden Smilie" mir sagen willst):
"Die Neugierde, jegliche Unkenntnis durch Fragen in Wissen zu transformieren, zeichnet im Allgemeinen jene Menschen aus deren Intellekt wach und agil ist. Ob ich - nur weil ich persoenlich in einer staendigen Neugierde lebe - deshalb schon zu diesem Kreis von Menschen gezaehlt werden kann - nun, genau diese Frage stelle ich mir nicht - ich kenne die Antwort. Ob Du Dir dieselbe Frage, vielleicht sogar mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, ebenfalls beantworten kannst, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen - nur die angesprochene Neugier fehlt Dir, wie ich auch unterstelle, dass Dir die persoenlichen Voraussetzungen, diesbetreffende Fragen in ihrer Analyse korrekt zu bewerten, nicht zur Verfuegung stehen. "  

Damit nun zu meiner Antwort hierauf:


> My lovely  maeeutik :hi:
> Ich würde mal darauf Tippen das es für eine zu diesem Zeit und an diesem Ort üblichen Hinrichtungsgrund gegeben hat...


Wie ich schon angefuehrt habe, wird meine Neugierde auch mit dieser Information "ueblicher Hinrichtungsgrund" nicht befriedigt. Da Du Dich jedoch offenbar damit zufrienden geben kannst, hieraus vielleicht sogar analytisch fundierte Erkenntnisse gewinnen kannst - ja, insoweit unterscheiden wir uns dann doch gewaltig.   



> ... Daraus folgte die damals übliche Hinrichtung, sprich durch das abschlagen des Kopfes...


Und diese Erkenntnis hast Du natuerlich aus Deinem unerschoepflichen und gottgegebenen Fundus an Informationen hinsichtlich Kultur, Soziologie, Recht, Gesellschaft und Gemeinwesen eines fuer solche Hinrichtungen "praejustiziellem" Umfeldes. 

Mit dieser Analyse...


> ...Sorry aber warum willst du den Grund der Verurteilung wissen, diese Frage macht doch nur Sinn wenn es damals für unterschiedliche vergehen auch unterschiedliche Hinrichtungsmethoden gab. 
> Also, gab´s das??? Erzähle mal!  :lol:


...liegst Du nun aber so weit daneben, dass ich wieder an Deiner Faehigkeit, eine solche rational beenden zu koennen, zweifle - zumindest wenn es sich um ein Thema handelt bei dem "maeeutik" beteiligt ist.

Simpel wie meine Frage nach einer Dokumentation der Verurteilungsgruende koennte auch eine Antwort hierauf ausgesehen haben - doch fuer "chauat" ist es voellig uninteressant ob jemand fuer das "Zeigen eines Vogels" oder fuer die boese Tat des "Werfen eines imaginaeren Federhandschuhs", Bekanntschaft mit dem "Hackebeil" machen durfte/musste.

"chauat", Deinen "Handschuh" darfst Du wieder aufnehmen und er soll ueber diesen Antwortpost hinaus keine Folgen haben. Doch bitte, mach aus diesem Ereignis keine Tugend - ich wuesste mich zu wehren.

Ja, dann ist da noch die Antwort auf die letzte Frage.


> ...Also, gab´s das??? Erzähle mal!  :lol


...Nun, ich denke schon, dass die Justiz der Vergangenheit ueberall auf der Welt nicht nur eine Hinrichtungsvariante kannte.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich hier wirklich welche aufzaehlen muss - dafuer steht die Geschichte (und natuerlich nachzulesen in Buechern) mit hinreichend vielen Varianten.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

zu dieser Postkarte habe ich keine weiteren Angaben gefunden.

----------


## maeeutik

Ist Euch schon aufgefallen, dass auf nahezu allen Fotos keiner der fotografierten Personen laechelt oder gar lacht.
Wie kommt wohl Thailand zu seiner Pseudo-Bezeichnung "Land des Laechelns".
Ist das Laecheln von Personen in der "realen", oder muss ich sagen "heutigen", Welt nur ein Ausdruck von Verlegenheit(?) und weniger von einem solchen der Freude?  

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

naja,ich denke auf solchen Bildern wurde mit Absicht etwas ernster geschaut...


Diese Bilder sind von 1964 Songran in Chiang Mai und von 1960 eine überflutete Strasse ebenfalls bei
Chiang Mai

----------


## schiene

Bangkok,1942 Hochwasser

----------


## Enrico

Bettler im Jahre 2448 in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

"Fischkämpfe"(Kampffische) sind heute noch beliebt und es wird um Geld gewettet welcher gewinnt.
Eine Jahresangabe von dem Bild habe ich leider nicht.

----------


## schiene

leider ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Hausboote,das alter des Bildes ist mir leider nicht bekannt

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahnstrecke, Bangkok(1889 ?)

----------


## schiene

Siamiesische Frauen,ca.1900

----------


## schiene

1906 postcard: Siamese women Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1899

----------


## schiene

Tänzer,Tanzgruppen aus dem Siam.
Die Bilder sind aus den Jahren 1870,1894 und 1903

----------


## schiene

This is an original 1930 halftone print of Thai dancers. Their costumes are constructed of gold

----------


## schiene

Siamesischer Tänzer 1870

----------


## schiene

habe leider keine Daten zu diesem Foto

----------


## schiene

1893,Kampfelefant mit Artillerie

----------


## schiene

Kriegselefant 1866

----------


## schiene

keine Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunfunden..

----------


## schiene

noch was nacktes zum Wochenende...
19.Jh

----------


## schiene

Ovaltine und Bierwerbung aus dem Jahr 1934

----------


## schiene

Autowerbung aus dem Jahr 1929
Das waren noch Preise...(linke Bild 2055 Baht,mit Verdeck 2615 Baht)

----------


## Willi Wacker

..die Bierreclame - Sapporo -
das kannte ich bisher nur aus Japan
ist mir wirklich neu das es dieses Bier mal in Thailand gab
da waren wir blau im Untergrund von Tokio
und fanden - weil alles in japanese angeschrieben stand
nicht mehr raus, bis sich jemand erbarmte und uns an die frische Luft brachte   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

> ..die Bierreclame - Sapporo -
> das kannte ich bisher nur aus Japan
> ist mir wirklich neu das es dieses Bier mal in Thailand gab


Das Bier heisst aber Asahi,hab ich letztes Jahr erst in Thailand getrunken.Das es dies allerdings schon
so lange in Thailand gibt war mir auch neu.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Das Bier heisst aber Asahi


...bin ich blind ?
da steht doch Sapporo !!!

----------


## schiene

gibts auch ein Bier das Sapporo heisst??
Ich kenne nur die Stadt Sapporo!!
Links steht Asahi und das kenne ich als Bier.

----------


## Willi Wacker

....jo man

http://www.sapporousa.com/history.html

----------


## Enrico

Auf dem Plakat geht es um beide Sorten, denke mal damals Importbier wie heute das Heinecken...

----------


## schiene

> ....jo man
> 
> http://www.sapporousa.com/history.html


ok,wusste/kannte ich nicht!!
Dann ist halt auf dem Plakat 2x Bierwerbung

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar Bilder von siamesischen Frauen aus dem Jahr 1867

----------


## schiene

und von 1868,1870 und 1890,1900

----------


## Willi Wacker

..na wenigstens lächelt da endlich mal eine der Damen

----------


## schiene

Bilder von verschiedenen Hinrichtungen aus dem 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

3 Bilder von Werbung für Mekhong und Black Cock Whisky und passend dazu für Fischsoße(nam plaa)
aus den Jahren 1954 und 1957

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1904

----------


## schiene

Auf Drängen der internat.Gemeinschaft im 1.Weltkrieg entsand Thailand 1233 Freiwillige
in das Schlachtfeld Europa.

Noch ein engl.Text zu dem Thema:
Siamese Volunteer Crop was consisted of ….
- Army Air Crop (Later become Royal Thai Air Force) which was commanded by Major Luang Tayard Pikard (Tip Keadtad)
- Army Combat Vehicle Crop (Later become Royal Thai Army Transport Department) which was commanded by Captain Luang Ramarittirong (Toi Hasadisevi)
- Medical platoon which was commanded by Sub Lieutenant Chump Jitmetta
After the primary training, Siamese Volunteer Crop departed Siam on 19 June 1918. Army Air Crop received further training in Istres, Pau and St. Rapha-l in France but the war was over before the training had finish. On the other hand, Army Combat Vehicle Crop was trained by France Army in Lyon and Dourdan, reequipped the weapon in Troyes and had a chance to conduct a support and logistic mission for Allied Force into the land of German Empire. One of their mission was to transport Allied troops across the Rhine river in Mainz.

For their excellent combat capacity, Army Combat Vehicle Crop received the Croix de guerre medal from France Army to be carried on the flag of victory for their outstanding combat record.

When the war was over, Siamese Volunteer Crop participated in the victory parade at  Arc de triomphe de l’Etoile on 14 July 1918 in Paris and followed by victory parade in Brussel and London on 22 and 29 July accordingly.

----------


## schiene

verschiedene Werbung aus den 30ern...

----------


## schiene

weitere Werbung aus den 30er Jahren

----------


## schiene

und noch bisschen Werbung....

----------


## schiene

so,nun gibts die letzten Werbebilder,alle aus den 30er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Siamesische Frauen,Bilder sind aus dem Jahr 1890

----------


## schiene

auch aus dem Jahr 1890

----------


## schiene

Die folgenden Bilder sind aus dem Buch:
Land of Smiles
Published: Printed at the Krungdebarnagar Press, Bangkok. 1935
Edition: First Edition

----------


## schiene

Monks 1892

----------


## schiene

rauchende Frauen,Bild von 1897

----------


## schiene

Siam-Boys,Aufnahme von 1929

----------


## schiene

Sportlerin von 1938 und eine christl.Nonne mit Kindern 1936

----------


## schiene

ein Plakat für "zivilisierte Kleidung" aus dem Jahr 1938-1945

----------


## schiene

siamesische Frau,Foto ist von 1861

----------


## schiene

mal nen lecker Bild aus dem Jahr 1977 mit Werbung für Red Cock Whisky

----------


## schiene

Das Plakat ist laut Angaben aus dem Jahr 1910 und wirbt für eine Zement Company

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein Kalenderblatt aus dem Jahr 1962 mit Whiskywerbung

----------


## schiene

Coca Cola und Pepsiwerbung ist von 1951
Die Waschmittelwerbung OMO ist von 1958

----------


## schiene

König Chulalongkorn mit seinen Kindern....
und ein Autorennen?? in BKK am Rajamanglaphisek in November 1908

----------


## schiene

ein Filmplakat für einen indischen Film aus den 50ern

----------


## schiene

open Air Kino in Bangkok,50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

eine Schallplattenhülle....Sodsai Chaengkil 1967

----------


## schiene

Spieler,1906

----------


## schiene

Foto ist von 1906


1898

----------


## schiene

Soldaten 1920


keine Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden...


alte Postkarte mit einem Ochsenkarren

----------


## schiene

Zigarettenbilder aus dem Jahr 1915,( Chai Yo Cigarettes)

----------


## schiene

The King and Queen of Siam, with various officials and military aides, arrive at the White House, 29.April 1931.

----------


## schiene

aus dem Jahr 1933

----------


## schiene

First flight in Asia took place in Bangkok in 1911

----------


## schiene

*Thai Fashion Magazine 1968*

----------


## schiene

noch paar Bilder...

----------


## schiene

'Pattani Malay",Menschen warten auf die Ankunft von König Vajiravuth,1915

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene 19??

----------


## schiene

die königl.Leibgarde,1926

----------


## schiene

*Verhör von Gefangenen1905-Khorat,*

----------


## schiene

siam.Frau,Foto von 1877

----------


## schiene

This is a sleeve produced by T. Ngek Chuan and Co of Bangkok who imported phonograph records in English, Siamese and Chinese for the local market. They also released Siamese National Songs recorded by Singers of the Department of Fine Art as well as songs by HM King Bhumibol Aduldet, who is well known as a jazz saxophonist.

----------


## schiene

Mekhong Whisky Werbung in engl.und thai


Zigarettenwerbung


Coca Cola Werbung von 1954

----------


## schiene

*Sao Ching Cha - Die große Schaukel*
Sao Ching Cha wurde im Jahr 1784 von König Phra Phuttayodfa Chulalok (Rama I.) vor dem Brahma-Schrein Devasathan errichtet, welcher zur gleichen Zeit entstand. Die Empfehlung, diese Schaukel zu bauen, bekam der König von einem Brahmanen aus der Provinz Sukhothai, der ihm versicherte, eine derartige Zeremonie würde seine neue Hauptstadt erstarken lassen. 
aus dem Wiki:
 "Die Schaukel-Zeremonie (Thai: พิธีตรียัมปวาย – Phithi Triyampawai, populäre Bezeichnung โล้ชิงช้า, Lo Ching Cha – „Hin- und Her-Bewegen der Schaukel“) war bereits eine der zwölf Hof-Zeremonien, die in bestimmten Monaten des thailändischen Mondkalenders im Königreich Sukhothai durchgeführt wurden. Ursprünglich wurde sie im ersten Mondmonat abgehalten, aber während der frühen Rattanakosin-Ära, Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts, wurde sie auf den zweiten Mondmonat verschoben. Sie ist die traditionelle Feier zum brahmanische Neujahr und dauerte zehn Tage.
Nach einem alten hinduistischen Epos schickte Brahma, nachdem er die Welt erschaffen hatte, Shiva auf die Erde, um nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Als Shiva zur Erde herabstieg, wickelten sich große Nagas um zwei Berge, um die Erde zu stabilisieren. Als Shiva die Erde fest verankert fand, feierten die Nagas im Meer. Die Schaukel-Zeremonie soll diese Geschichte nachstellen. Die Berge werden durch die beiden langen Haupt-Balken symbolisiert, während der kreisrunde Sockel der Schaukel für die Erde und das Meer steht."
Sao Ching Cha wurde im Jahr 1784 von König Phra Phuttayodfa Chulalok (Rama I.) vor dem Brahma-Schrein Devasathan errichtet, welcher zur gleichen Zeit entstand. Die Empfehlung, diese Schaukel zu bauen, bekam der König von einem Brahmanen aus der Provinz Sukhothai, der ihm versicherte, eine derartige Zeremonie würde seine neue Hauptstadt erstarken lassen.

----------


## schiene

das Foto wurde 1922 in Sisaket aufgenommen


Opiumraucher 1930


1865,ein Bootsmann..

----------


## schiene

drei Bilder ohne Altersangabe welche in der Nähe von Chiang Mai entstanden sind






1933,kleines Geschäft

----------


## schiene

Postman um 1890

----------


## schiene

Briefträger 1902


und 1900

----------


## schiene

Eine Zeitangabe habe ich zu den Bildern nicht gefunden,aber 100 Jahre sind sie bestimmt alt...


Elephantback riders herd wild elephants near the kings' pavilion.


wilde Elefanten überqueren einen Fluss


sie werden zu Transportelefanten ausgebildet


zahme Elefanten unterstützen verletzte wilde Elefanten


ein zahmer und ein wilder Elefant kämpfen miteinander

----------


## schiene

wilde Elefanten umrunden den mit Baumstämmen abgesteckte königl.Pavilion


der König verlässt die Schau


wilde Elefanten umrunden den königl.Pavilion

----------


## schiene

hab gerad noch ein Bild gefunden welches leider auch ohne Datumsangabe ist.
Die Beschreibung:
Calvary men ride in decorative costumes during a historical parade.Location: Bangkok, Siam

----------


## schiene

In Chiang Rai fiel 1955 Schnee

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand,Bogenschütze,Bild ohne Jahreszahl...

----------


## wein4tler

Mein Schwiegervater hatte auch noch so eine Armbrust.

----------


## schiene

*ethnische Minderheiten in Thailand*

Meo`s in Chiang Mai,ca.1920


Moi in Chiang Rai,1901


Lahu in Fang,1935


Karen um 1890


Akhas - Frauen um 1890

----------


## schiene

eine Lisor Frau aus der Gegend von Chiang Mai(1917)

----------


## schiene

1934-Yao in Chiang Mai

Chiang Mai 1919,Chinesen

Ban Huai Bong in Nord Thailand 1935

----------


## schiene

*noch eine ethn.Minderheit die kaum jemand in Thailand kennt*

*Die Mlabri*
Die Thailänder nennen sie 'Pi Tong Luang' oder 'Der Geist der gelben Blätter'. Sie sind auch unter den Namen 'Yumbri' und 'Ma Ku' bekannt. Es gibt nur etwa 100 von ihnen.

Die meisten von ihnen leben in der Provinz Nan und einige in Phrae. Es wird vermutet dass es noch einige Mlabri in Kengtung in Burma gibt.

Sie leben als Nomaden in kleinen Gruppen von 10-12 Personen. Sie sind wahrscheinlich mit den Mon-Khmer-Leuten verwandt und könnten die Ureinwohner von Thailand, Laos und vielleicht auch Kambodscha sein.

Die Sprache der Mlabri ist Austro-Asiatisch. Sie sind bekannt als Jäger und Sammler. Heute arbeiten die meisten von ihnen für Hmong oder Tai. Sie sind Animisten. Wenn Sie sie sehen wollen suchen Sie nicht selbst nach ihnen, nehmen Sie einen lokalen Führer!

Durch ihre Tradition ist es ihnen nicht gestattet selbst Reisfelder zu besitzen, aber sie können als Arbeiter auf den Feldern von zum Beispiel Tai arbeiten.

Die Mlabri gehen nach der mütterlichen Abstammungslinie. Die Grundeinheit ihrer sozialen Organisation ist die Gruppe, bestehend aus drei bis zwölf Mitgliedern.

Sie wechseln ihr Lager jede Woche, je nach Verfügbarkeit ihrer natürlicher Nahrung.
Bild aus dem Jahr 1901

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar seltene Fotos von Mlabri`s aus dem Jahr 1959

----------


## schiene

und noch weitere Bilder....

----------


## schiene

ok,die letzten 3 Bilder von den Mlabri aus dem Jahr 1959

----------


## schiene

ein Bild von 1957 aus Korat
Gibts da eigentlich noch Pferderennen?

----------


## schiene

noch einmal der Briefträger-Postmann in der Zeit von Rama V






ein Bild von 1946

----------


## schiene

ein Plakat von der Thai Airways 1975

----------


## schiene

*Muay Thai-Kickboxen*

1940


1947

1950

----------


## schiene

und noch ein paar Bilder zum Thema aus verschiedenen Jahren

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar ältere Bilder ohne Jahresangabe zum Thema Muay Thai - Kickboxen

----------


## schiene

Muay Thai in Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

so,jetzt gibts mal wieder bissel alte Werbung...

Zahncreme 1971


Waschpulver,Jahr??

----------


## schiene

und noch einmal ein Briefträger,1912

----------


## schiene

Polizeistation in Bangkok,Jahr ist mir unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bangkok Kino,Hochwasser,Jahr ist mir nicht bekannt

----------


## schiene

Pattaya damals.......
1957

1964

1968

1971

----------


## schiene

die erste Bierbar in Pattaya Anfang 60er für US Soldaten

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1979

1980

Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Pattaya,Beachroad 1980




Walking Street

----------


## schiene

Thai Airways,Bilder von 1951

----------


## schiene

der neu gebaute Bahnhof von Chiang Mai im Jahr 1951


Die Die Cityhall von Chiang Mai 1952



Hochwasser in Chiang Mai 1952

----------


## schiene

1949 wurde die erst Coca Cola Fabrik in Thailand eröffnet.
Das Bild stammt aus diesem Jahr

und wenn wir schon bei Coca Cola sind. 
ein Bild aus Nakon Sawan datiert mit 1949

Bangko 1951 Coca Cola Werbung an einer Strassenbahn

----------


## schiene

für die nächsten 4 Wochen bekommt ihr eine Aufgabe.
bastelt einen Ochsenkarren.... :cool:

----------


## schiene

Lampang Bahnhof,1922

Lampang Bahnhof,Jahr unbekannt

und so schauts heute da aus...

----------


## wein4tler

Und dann spannen wir Dich vor den Ochsenkarren? Oder wie?  :Lächeln:

----------


## schiene

1937,Gefängnis in Paknam

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus Udon Thani aus dem Jahr 1967/68

----------


## schiene

und noch ein paar Bilder aus Udon...

----------


## schiene

Zum heutigen 80.Jahrestag der "Siamesischen Revolution" von 1932 ein paar Bilder zum Thema....

----------


## schiene

noch ein Bild...

----------


## schiene

zwei Bilder ohne Jahresangaben
Strafgefangene Frauen

Hinrichtung von einem Thaichinesen?

----------


## schiene

nackte Schönheit aus dem Jahr 1868

----------


## schiene

eine Leprakranke Frau in Bangkok,1935

----------


## schiene

die königl.Leibgarde 1866


thail.Armeeangehörige 1901

----------


## schiene

ca.1915,Mitglieder eines Autoclubs

----------


## schiene

Strassenszene aus Udon Thani,Jahr unbekannt


und so schauts heute da aus...

----------


## schiene

ein kleines Geschäft in Bangkok...(Jahr??)

----------


## Enrico

Jahr kann an sich heute noch sein. Super Bild, wir haben genau noch so einen Laden im Ort mit dem Markt. Uralte Leute betreiben den noch, es gibt in diesem Laden an sich alles. Von Medizin bis zu Fahrrad, Samen, Seife und so weiter. Mir gefallen immer die Schränke mit den Glastüren bis unter die Decke.

Wenn du in so einen Laden gehst und die fragen dich was du suchst, und du antwortest nur "ich schaue  mich nur um", dann bisst verloren. Wenn du sagt du suchst das und das, dann ham die das. Ich würde sagen ein Typischer Tante Emma Laden  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in UdonThani kenne ich einen Kreisel wo es " fast " noch genau so aus sieht wie auf dem Bild
da gibt's 'ne " Gai Jang " Grillabteilung mit " Tam Däng"  meinem Favorite " Som Tam "


...und in BKK war ich vor 40 Jahren in solchen Läden
besonders hatten es mir die Uhrenläden der Chinesen mit den alten Standuhren angetan
und die " Apotheken" mit all den Kreutern, Wurzeln und was weis ich nich alles
werde demnächst den alten Spuren mal nachgehen und wenn noch vorhanden ein paar Fotos machen

----------


## schiene

noch ein kleiner Laden in Chiang Mai aus dem Jahr 1933

----------


## schiene

Straßenbahn in Lopburi,1961

----------


## schiene

Blick auf den Königspalast im Jahr 1932

----------


## schiene

thail.Famile aus dem Jahr 1930

----------


## schiene

......ca.1890

----------


## Enrico

> ...in UdonThani kenne ich einen Kreisel wo es " fast " noch genau so aus sieht wie auf dem Bild
> da gibt's 'ne " Gai Jang " Grillabteilung mit " Tam Däng"  meinem Favorite " Som Tam "
> 
> 
> ...und in BKK war ich vor 40 Jahren in solchen Läden
> besonders hatten es mir die Uhrenläden der Chinesen mit den alten Standuhren angetan
> und die " Apotheken" mit all den Kreutern, Wurzeln und was weis ich nich alles
> werde demnächst den alten Spuren mal nachgehen und wenn noch vorhanden ein paar Fotos machen


Mir gefallen in diesen Läden immer die Fächer, wo schon Jahre keiner mehr dran war. Möglicherweise wurden die irgendwann mal von Großvater gefüllt. Aber das bleibt alles so, irgendwann kauft das schon einer ...

----------


## schiene

Den Namen Jim Thompson hat bestimmt schon jeder mal in Verbindung mit Thailand gehört. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Thompson_(Designer)
Anfang der 60er




1962

----------


## Robert

Bangkok, Rama I Road, 1970:

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Bangkok, Rama I Road, 1970:


...zu der Zeit war ich das erste mal dort

----------


## schiene

Das Oriental Hotel in Bangkok wurde 1876 zum erstem mal eröffnet...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Oriental

1920




1930


1947 

an der Rezeption


- - - Aktualisiert - - -

und noch ein paar weitere Bilder vom Hotel

der Hotelpool 1947



Aussenanlage des Hotels


- - - Aktualisiert - - -

ein Kofferanhänger vom Oriental Hotel


1907,

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Air Siam aus dem Jahr 1970..

----------


## schiene

und noch einmal die Air Siam

----------


## schiene

Thai Airways 1960


1964

----------


## schiene

Blich auf das "Victory Monument" in Bangkok.Das Foto ist aus dem Jahr 1975
 
Luftaufnahme aus dem Jahr 1946


von 1951

Das Victory Monument im Jahr 1953

----------


## schiene

Hab ein paar ganz interessante Bilder aus dem Jahr 1956 entdeckt welche von einem Amerikaner "geschossen"wurden...
noch einmal das Victory Monument

Messe in Bangkok




weitere Bilder folgen....

----------


## schiene

verschiedene Bilder aus Bangkok welche 1956 aufgenommen wurden...

----------


## schiene

Flying kites,im deutschen würden wir eher "Gleiter oder Segler"sagen.
Hier ein thail.Entwurf aus dem Jahr 1921


1905,König King Chulalongkorn mit einem Kiter




mehr interessantes zu dem Thema Kiter in Thailand findet ihr hier...
http://asiapacific.anu.edu.au/newman...-flying-kites/

----------


## schiene

Thailands erster(ich glaube auch einziger??) Formel1 Rennfahrer Prinz Birabongse Bhanudej Bhanubandh im 
Jahr 1950
1955 wechselt er zum Segeln und war der erste Thai welcher die Olympische Flagge hissen durfte

und diesen Maserati A6GCM fuhr er 1953

noch ein paar Bilder vom Prinz Birabongse Bhanudej Bhanubandh aus verschiedenen Jahren

----------


## wein4tler

Damit die Leser wissen, wer der Herr ist:

*Prinz Birabongse* war Sohn von Prinz Bhanurangsri Sawangvongse, einem Sohn des Königs Mongkut und jüngerem Bruder des Königs Chulalongkorn, und von Mom Lek Bhanubhandhu na Ayudhya.  Bis zum Alter von 13 Jahren wurde er in Thailand erzogen. 1927 kam er zur weiteren Ausbildung nach Großbritannien, wo er zunächst am Eton College und später an der Universität Cambridge studierte.

1935 begann er im Team seines Cousins Prinz Chula Chakrabongse mit dem Rennsport. Mit ERA-Wagen bestritt er zahlreiche Rennen in der Voiturette-Klasse, der Vorgängerserie der Formel 2. Unter anderem gewann er den Voiturette-GP von Monaco 1936. Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg trat er mit Wagen von OSCA, Simca-Gordini und Connaught bei etlichen Grand-Prix-Rennen an. Seine größten Erfolge erreichte er in einem privaten Maserati, der auffällig blau-gelb lackiert war. Seine besten Ergebnisse bei Formel-1-Rennen, die zur Weltmeisterschaft zählten, waren vierte Plätze beim Großen Preis der Schweiz 1950 und beim Großen Preis von Frankreich 1954. 1955 trat Prinz Bira vom Rennsport zurück. Er starb im Dezember 1982 an einem Herzinfarkt.

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Thema Kiten...

das Chula Team

----------


## schiene

alte Bilder aus Hua Hin

Hua Hin in den 20ern und heute...





 

Sofitel Hotel 1919

1948

----------


## schiene

königl.Lastenträger....




Tänzerum 1928

----------


## schiene

Bilder von Trams/Strassenbahnen aus Lopburi






Bahnhof 1937

----------


## schiene

Moken (Seezigeuner) beim Fangen von Seeschildkröten bei Samui 1974




Moken 1957



Moken bei der Fischjagd 1986

----------


## schiene

Phuket Airport 1952



Phuket Airport 1976

----------


## schiene

Phuket 1952.Fähre vonPhang Na


Phang Na,1920

----------


## schiene

Phuket,Strandbar mit Prei-Werbeschildsschild Anfang der 80er


Phuket,Jahr unbekannt


1960,Phuket - Fountain Square

Phuket Town in den 20er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Patong Beach Anfang 70er

----------


## schiene

*Zinnminen in Phuket*

Unter der Herrschaft König Phra Nang Klao Chaoyubua Rama III wurde auf Phuket Zinn entdeckt. Der Zinnabbau  wurde bald zur wichtigsten Einkommensquelle auf Phuket. Der Bedarf an Arbeitskräften war so groß, dass zahlreiche chinesische Einwandere ins Land strömten (die heute noch 30% der Bevölkerung ausmachen)."

----------


## schiene

Sattahip 1967,Thais beim Verladen von Bomben für einen amerik.Flugzeugträger





GIs in Sattahip 1967

----------


## schiene

Thaiangestellte in einer US Armeekaserne in Kanchanaburi 1967

----------


## schiene

und noch einmal Phuket
Nai Yang Beach 1957


Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Phuket,Rawai Beach 1966


Patong Beach/Street in den 70ern

----------


## schiene

Phuket,Patong Beach 1985 (Bilder sind von einem Ami)

----------


## schiene

Siam Center in Bangkok,1973

----------


## schiene

Dusit Linie an der Phitsanulok Road 1959


Patumwan Linie an der  Rama I Road,1959



Silom Linie an der Silom Road,1959



Strassenbahn in Bangkok,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Autoersatzteile und alte Autos.Jahr unbekannt,aber vielleicht stehts auf der Werbung irgendwo??

----------


## schiene

Jahr ist unbekannt....

----------


## schiene

der Crown Prince  von Siam,Foto von 1865




Prinzen von Siam, fotagrafiert 1870 und 1879

----------


## schiene

Bilder vom Hochwasser in Bangkok 1942

----------


## Robert

> der Crown Prince  von Siam,Foto von 1865
> Prinzen von Siam, fotagrafiert 1870 und 1879


Einmal sind die Bilder Seitenverkehrt.
Wie bei den Glasnegativen von meinem Großvater, die Bildnummer ist an einer Stelle eingeritzt, 
wo sie beim Entwickeln kaum ausblendbar ist...

----------


## schiene

die folgenden Bilder aus Bangkok wurden 1970 von einem Amerikaner aufgenommen....

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem 19.Jahrhundert

Ipong ist ein Spiel mit Muscheln


Lenn Tuah ist ein Spiel um Geld



Thott Caiett ist ein ähnliches Spiel wie Lenn Tuah

----------


## schiene

Haarpflege im 19.Jh.




- - - Aktualisiert - - -

This is an auction for 1903 Original J Antonio Group of Christian Pope in Siam Photo. This is a rare Siam historical photograph being taken in 1903 during HRM King Rama V period. This is a photograph of the Christian Popes in Siam. This picture should be only one available in the world. This is an original photograph being taken by famous Siam photoprapher named J Antonio. The size of the photograph is 6.0 x 8.0 inches. The photograph was pasted on the frame with the size of 10.0 x 13.0 inches. There is the name of the Photographed by J Antonio Bangkok on the frame. The photograph is in perfect condition although the age of this photograph is over 100 years. This photograph is extermely rare and possible to be only one available in the world.

----------


## schiene

ein Strafgefangener in Thailand,1933

----------


## schiene

ein junger Monk und sein Freund,1941 fotografiert

----------


## wein4tler

Glücklich sieht der junge Mönch nicht aus.

----------


## schiene

> Glücklich sieht der junge Mönch nicht aus.


naja,sein lachender Kumpel erzählt ihm gerade von seine ersten Besuch im Dorfpuff :: 

- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Foto ist aus dem 19.Jh.
Gruppe siamesischer Männer/Jugendlicher


siamesische Frauen,Foto ist aus dem 19.Jh.

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, die ganz rechte Siamesin könnte die Urgroßmutter von Lucky sein. Oder?

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, die ganz rechte Siamesin könnte die Urgroßmutter von Lucky sein. Oder?


jo,könnte passen.... :cool:

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1907

----------


## schiene

da wir gerade die Olympiade haben....

*Phayao Phoontharat* 

Mit 18 Jahren gewann Phoontharat die Bronzemedaille im Halbfliegengewicht (bis 48 kg) bei den Olympischen Sommerspielen 1976 in Montreal. Dabei konnte er sich im Viertelfinale gegen den Ungarn György Gedó, Olympiasieger von 1972, durchsetzen, unterlag aber im Halbfinale vorzeitig gegen den Nordkoreaner Byong-Uk Li. Er wurde damit Thailands erster Athlet, der eine olympische Medaille erringen konnte.

1981 wurde er Profiboxer. Am 27. November 1983 entthronte er den Venezolaner Rafael Orono und wurde WBC-Weltmeister im Halbbantamgewicht. Er verlor den Gürtel durch eine Punktniederlage am 5. Juli 1984 in seiner zweiten Titelverteidigung an den Japaner Jiro Watanabe, auch den Rückkampf am 29. November verlor er, diesmal sogar vorzeitig. Nach einer weiteren Niederlage beendete er 1985 seine Karriere.

Nach seiner Profiboxerkarriere trat er in die Demokratische Partei ein und wurde 2001 in das Parlament der Provinz Prachuap Khiri Khan gewählt. Ein Jahr später erkrankte er an Amyotropher Lateralsklerose. Am 13. August 2006 starb er an der Erkrankung im Siriraj Hospital in Bangkok.

----------


## wein4tler

Amyotrophe Lateralsklerose ist eine bösartige Krankheit. Ein Bekannter hatte sie und ging elendiglich daran zu Grunde.

----------


## schiene

Der Wong Amat Strand in Pattaya 1983





und so schauts da zur Zeit aus.... ::

----------


## schiene

Ankunft des siamesischen Botschafters bei König Ludwig XIV. von Frankreich im Jahr 1686

----------


## schiene

1.Hilfe Ausbildung ,SEVENTH-DAY ADVENTIST Church in Bangkok,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

siamesische Frauen bei der Bearbeitung von Baumwolle im 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

der junge Master...
19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

thail.Adlige mit Dienerschaft...

----------


## schiene

Bearbeitung von Reis,Bild ist aus dem 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

und noch einmal ein paar Bilder von Tänzer, Schauspieler & Musikanten aus dem 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

King of Siam Rama V  trifft  Fürst Bismarck 1897




- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Rama der V zu Besuch in Dresden,1897

----------


## schiene

*Fussball in Thailand*

FC Ubon 1947


Chiang Mai,Football Team 1964



The Royal Thai Naval Academy Football Club,Jahr unbekannt


Die Fussball Olympiateam 1956 in  Melbourne 


Jahr und Team unbekannt

----------


## schiene

ein Kino Anfang der 80er






- - - Aktualisiert - - -

eine Filmcrew/Schauspieler in den 20ern....


Tag der offnen Tür  im Chalermkrung Theater am 02.07.1933

----------


## schiene

Die Bilder stammen aus den Jahren 1847 - 1925
Der laotische Gouverneur von Nong Khai


sein Sohn



Bei diesem Bild handelt es sich laut Beschreibung
des Bildes um die Frauen des Gouverneurs in ihrer Tracht aus dem Norden von Ubon aus der Stadt Khemarat

----------


## Enrico

> 


Da scheint es ein Kind zu betrauern zu geben  ::

----------


## schiene

Thailand,Ort unbekannt,die Aufnahme ist mit ca. 1875 datiert


eine Postkarte mit deutschem Text aus dem Jahr 1913,

----------


## schiene

noch zwei Bilder welche aus den Jahren 1847-1925 stammen

"Strasse"in Bangkok und Blick vom Fluß auf die Stadt

----------


## schiene

Bilder sind mit 1847-1925 datiert

Our elephants on the Khemarat road at Oubone (Oubone = Ubon??)


Mission team going to the dinner given by the Phya Ratsena in Oubone


Departure from Oubone

----------


## schiene

Miss Surin 1958


1965,ein Minister zu Besuch an einer Universität in Surin

----------


## schiene

Commissioner and young Thai chief (Fotos sind aus den Jahren 1847-1925)

siamesische Armeeangehörige an der Grenze zu Laos

----------


## schiene

Eine Schule in Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat),die Bilder sind mit den Jahren 1964-68 datiert

----------


## schiene

Eröffnungsfeier beim Bau der "Autobahn Nr.2" Korat-Nong Khai im Jahr 1955.Der Bau wurde
1965 fertig.

----------


## schiene

betitelt waren die Bilder mit:"gefangene Rebellen bei Korat 1901"





- - - Aktualisiert - - -

1968,Monk`s im Norden Thailands

----------


## schiene

Zu Ehren eines Staatsbesuchs des Niederländischen Königshauses in Bangkok fand am 16.10.1963 ein Bootsrennen statt und 
beide Königshäuser unternahmen eine Fahrt auf dem Chao Praya mit der königlichen Barke.
















- - - Aktualisiert - - -

und noch ein paar Bilder.....

----------


## schiene

Medizinstudenten im Jahr 1896

----------


## wein4tler

Unglaublich wo Du immer die Bilder findest.

----------


## schiene

Das Erawan Hotel 1963

----------


## schiene

und noch mal das Erawan Hotel

----------


## schiene

Briefträger im Jahr 1901


und noch ein Postbeamter im Jahr 1881

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus der Provinz Roi Et,sie sind mit 1909 datiert

----------


## schiene

Schauspieler-Tänzer aus dem 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

und noch 2 Bilder aus dem 19.Jh. mit siamesischen Schauspielern

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Foto aus dem 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

ein gefangener Viehdieb,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Gefangene in Chiang Rai,Foto von 1897

----------


## schiene

Der Thao Suranari Schrein in Korat
1934

1964


der König besucht das Denkmal,Jahr unbekannt


Reliquien von Thao Suranari

----------


## schiene

Thailands wichtigste Armee-Generäle 1934


1870,Leibgarde von Rama V

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser 1942 in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1942,Wasserstandsmesser

----------


## schiene

und noch ein bisschen Hochwasser aus dem Jahr 1942

----------


## schiene

Schul-und Kinderbücher aus Thailand.Jahresangaben war leider keine mit angegeben.

----------


## schiene

ein Lotterielos aus dem Jahr 1920

----------


## schiene

Brücken in Bangkok,Bilder sind aus dem Jahr 1847

----------


## schiene

Wat Phra Phutthabat bei Saraburi 1869

----------


## schiene

eine "Elefanten-Reisegesellschaft"in Ayuttaya 1890



"Farangs" in Ayutthaya,1911


Wat Mahathat Ayutthaya ,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Werbung für Nasentropfen aus dem Jahr 1936

----------


## schiene

Kondomwerbung,vernutlich aus den 70ern

----------


## schiene

leider keine Jahres-Ortsangabe zu den Bildern gefunden,aber vermutlich sind sie aus den 50ern
 



 
Boot mit Reispflanzen

----------


## schiene

Am Chao Phraya Bangkok ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Musikkapelle der Royal Air Force 1942

----------


## schiene

Studanten der thail. Royal Air Force
1954

1964

1965

----------


## schiene

Der Chao Praya,Schiffsanlegestelle um 1900

----------


## schiene

*Das Gefängnis von Samut Prakan*
die "Frauenabteilung"


Strafgefangene bei der Arbeit



Entenzucht für die Verpflegung

die Männerabteilung

----------


## schiene

nen Club zum Abnehmen??

----------


## schiene

Miss Surin 1958

----------


## schiene

hier zwei Bilder zu denen ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden habe

Korat

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1974

----------


## schiene

Roi Et 1964

----------


## schiene

Kleidung aus der Gegend von Chaiyaphum wie sie früher getragen wurde
ca.1880

ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

eine alte französische Karte aus dem Jahr 1885,speziell für den Opiumhandel

----------


## schiene

Ubon Thani 1906

Musikkapelle aus Ubon 1916

----------


## schiene

ein Plattencover von Crown Records Thailand 
mehr Angaben zu der "Platte"findet ihr hier:
http://www.45cat.com/record/ct5152

----------


## schiene

Blick auf das Umfeld vom Bahnhof in Lampang (Jahr unbekannt)

----------


## schiene

2 Bilder ohne Jahresangaben
Bangkok

Musikkapelle

----------


## schiene

Historische Kleidung in Siam

1865

Thai-Lao Männer1847

Thai-Lao Frauen

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

aus einem franz.Atlas welcher 1711 erschien

----------


## schiene

Thai-Laoten bei einer Prozession ,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1913,Mode in Thailand-Siam

----------


## schiene

König Chulalongkorn (RamaV) mit seiner Regierung

----------


## schiene

Bangkok und die Klongs,19.Jahrhundert

----------


## schiene

das britische Konsulat mit Mitarbeitern in Lampang 1917

----------


## schiene

Die ersten Schreibmaschinen für thail.Sprache

----------


## schiene

Poloclub in Lampang 1906

----------


## schiene

Wir hatten hier schon ein paar Bilder von einer Hinrichtung aus der Vergangenheit.Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder zu dem
Thema gefunden.
Die Urteilsverkündigung

der Gang zur Hinrichtungsstätte

Die Enthauptung

----------


## schiene

Die Hauptpost von Bangkok im Jahr 1897

in der Hauptpost

----------


## schiene

Trauer-festgesellschaft im Isaan,wahrscheinlich anfang der 70er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Richter in Bangkok im Jahr 1912

----------


## wein4tler

Richter oder Hinrichter?

----------


## schiene

> Richter oder Hinrichter?


ich glaube auf der Beschriftung des Bildes steht "ehrenwerte Richter" :cool:

----------


## schiene

Dieses Bild entstand bei Lampang.Eine Jahresangabe habe ich nicht gefunden aber ich denke wenn ich mir das Auto anschaue
müsste es in den 30er-40ern entstanden sein...

----------


## schiene

thailändische Bodybuilder,Jahr unbekannt.
Die Nr.1 ist ein Polizei Sergeant mit dem namen Uthai

----------


## schiene

noch ein Bodybuilder 
1959 mit 14 Jahren

mit 15 Jahren

mit 16 Jahren

----------


## schiene

Luk Krueng in Chiang Mai im Jahr 1919

----------


## schiene

Aus gegebenen Anlass (Jahrestag) zu den Studentenunruhen 1973 noch zwei Bilder.
Hier ein Artikel aus dem Jahr 1973 welcher zum Thema im "Spiegel"erschien.
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-41843154.html

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai,die Tha Phae Bridge nach der Zerstörung durch die Japaner 1941 und ein Bild von 2012

----------


## schiene

Muss mich zum letzten Bild verbessern.Die Bilder von der Brücke stammen nicht aus Chiang Mai 
sondern aus der Stadt  Nakhon Si Thammarat im Süden Thailands.

----------


## schiene

Grenz-Besitzstreitigkeiten um denTempel Prasat Preah Vihear
Demonstration in Sisaket gegen das Urteil des Internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag 1961

----------


## schiene

Die Memorial Bridge in Bangkok in den 30er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Flüsse und Klongs in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

und noch einmal Bangkok mit seinen Klongs und Kanälen

----------


## schiene

Lampang 1951 zum Songkran

----------


## schiene

eine Hochzeit auf Phuket.Jahr unbekannt,aber ich vermute Ende 50er-60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Marktplatz in Chantaburi 1889

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe...

----------


## schiene

noch einmal Bangkoks Wasserstrassen im 19.Jahrhundert

----------


## Enrico

Hab auch mal nen älteres Bild

----------


## schiene

> Hab auch mal nen älteres Bild


wenn ich nicht irre ist das König Rama V beim "Barbecue"

Ayutthaya ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## Enrico

> wenn ich nicht irre ist das König Rama V beim "Barbecue"


Richtig. Und heute ist dessen Todestag.

----------


## schiene

Rama V in Bad Homburg


noch zwei seltene Bilder vom Rama V (im Bild links)

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai

Bahnhof


Hochwasser

----------


## schiene

Polizeikontrolle in Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

ein MZ Motorrad Made in DDR

----------


## schiene

und noch weitere Bilder von den MZ Motorrädern...

----------


## Enrico

:: , aber die Maschinen muss ja die DDR dann so gut wie verschenkt haben, um an Dollars zu kommen. Oder was könnte Thailand sonst als Gegenleistung geboten haben? Oder die DDR hat die an Vietnam verschenkt und die ham sie dann an die Thais versilbert  ::

----------


## schiene

@Enrico
Ich habe,wenn auch selten schon vereinzelt alte Drehmaschienen,Motoren,Pumpen u.a.aus "Made in GDR" gesehen.Du wirst sie weltweit finden.Das waren qualitativ hochwertige gute Produkte welche zu "Schleuderpreisen"an westl.Länder abgegeben wurde.Welche Gegenprodukte an die DDR abgegeben/bezahlt wurden kann ich aber nicht genau sagen bezw. nachvollziehen.

----------


## schiene

Strassenhändler in Bangkok 1935

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai Hochwasser 1952

----------


## schiene

noch ein Bild ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok hafen im 19.Jahrhundert


Klong Bangkok 19.Jh.

----------


## schiene

dieses Foto ist aus einem Buch welches 1904 erschien.

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1971

----------


## schiene

Jahr unbekannt

----------


## Robert

Das Bild zeigt den Köing bei der Eröffnung der Eisenbahnstation Petchaburi
Laut Thaischick wurde die Bahn dorthin 1904 fertiggestellt, 
leider kein genaues Datum...



```
Im Frühjahr 1904 erreichte Weiler im Haifa, wo er ebenfalls am Eisenbahnbau wirkte, die Berufung zum Generaldirektor der siamesischen Bahnen.
Bethge war im Jahr 1900 an Cholera gestorben und dessen Nachfolger Gehrts plante im Jahr 1904 in den Ruhestand zu treten.
Als Weiler 1904 seine Stelle antrat war die Koratbahn fertig gestellt und die Südbahn hatte Petchaburi erreicht.
```




> Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Ovaltine Werbung

----------


## schiene

Polizeistation Pai Mae Hong Son Anfang 19.Jahrhundert

----------


## isaanfan

> Polizeistation Pai Mae Hong Son Anfang *19.*Jahrhundert


Hi, schiene! Danke für deine Mühe und die vielen Bilder.
Aber hier meinst du sicher 20. Jahrhundert

----------


## schiene

@isaanfan 
oh ja,da ist mir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen.Danke für deinen Hinweis.

Eine Tanzgruppe wartet auf die Ankunft des Königs (1958)

----------


## schiene

Trauerumzug in Sangkhla 1957

----------


## schiene

ein "Lehrbuch"für Aktmalerei? aus dem Jahr 1969

----------


## schiene

diese Bilder sind aus dem Jahr 1970,eine genaue Ortsangabe fand ich aber nicht

----------


## schiene

Kanchanaburi im 2.WK,Bau der Bahnstrecke durch Kriegsgefangene
Die Bilder stammen aus den Jahren 1941-1945

*Teil 1*
Die Bahnstrecke und Todesschlucht

----------


## schiene

*Teil 2,*
Das Gefangenlager,der Friedhof,die zerstörte Brücke,OP Liege,Bautrupps und die kapitulierenden Japaner

----------


## Enrico

Wir sind die Stellen schon ab und zu mal mitgefahren. Manche haben es wirklich in sich. Aber das kennen glaube einige.

(bezog sich auf die Schlucht)

----------


## schiene

*Teil 3*
Hier noch ein paar kleiner Bilder vom Bahnstrecken-Brückenbau

 

 

im letzten Bild ist der japanische Lagerarzt welcher auch Dr.Death genannt wurde zu sehen

----------


## schiene

*Teil 4*
weiter Bilder aus der Zeit des 2.WK um den Bahnbau

----------


## schiene

*Teil 5*
gemischte Bilder rund um den Bahnstreckenbau

----------


## schiene

*Teil 6*
gemischte Bilder rund um den Bahnstreckenbau 









dieses Bild war ohne Jahresangaben und ich denke das es etwas später entstanden ist

----------


## schiene

eine Fußballmannschaft,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Ranong,Jahr unbekannt,vernutlich 20er

----------


## schiene

Samut Prakhan 1928

----------


## schiene

Eisverkäufer in Bangkok,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkoks Strassenbahnen in den 60ern...

und etwas früher

----------


## schiene

Bilder der ersten Volkszählung 1905 in Thailand.
Leider habe ich keine größeren Bilder gefunden

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom im Jahr 1897

----------


## schiene

eine Art Autoregistrierungs-Zulassungsschein

----------


## schiene

Shell-Tankstelle in Bangkok 1949

----------


## schiene

Fahrradrennfahrer in Thailand

----------


## wein4tler

Unglaublich was Du alles findest. Danke schön.

----------


## schiene

gerne!! man muss halt bissel suchen und ich denke für die nächsten Jahre gibts noch genügend Bildmaterial..

Motorradgang Phuket,Jahr unbekannt
Anhang 2015

----------


## schiene

das letzte Bild funzt irgendwie nicht,
hier ist es noch einmal

----------


## schiene

auf dem Chaophraya in Bangkok 1890

----------


## schiene

Fahrräder in Thailand

----------


## schiene

noch mehr Fharräder aus Thailand,datiert mit 1964

----------


## schiene

"Showkampf"für Dorfbewohner,ende der 40er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Ich musste sehr lange suchen um zum heuten Loy Krathong Tag die passenden historischen Bilder zu finden.
Diese Sammlung ist aus dem Jahr 1962

----------


## schiene

Loy Krathong in Thailand 1962

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand,Die "Straße" von Fang nach Thaton,Jahr 1952

----------


## schiene

Schneiderin im Königspalast im Jahr 1895

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Fahrräder aus Thailand...

----------


## schiene

Lampang,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

und noch ein paar Fahrräder aus Thailand....

----------


## schiene

Rama V und sein erstes Auto

das erste Autorennen am Rajadamnern Stadion,ohne Jahresangabe

Autorennen/Autokorso  1907

Autorennen,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

diese Bilder sind aus einem Buch welches 1904 erschien...

----------


## schiene

Zum heutigen Geburtstag von Bhumibol Adulyadej,Rama IX

----------


## schiene

Sisaket 1946

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1967

----------


## schiene

diese Bilder sind aus dem Buch "Green Prison" welches 1941 erschien

----------


## schiene

Fotos/Bilder waren ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Dieses Buch mit den Blildern erschien 1912

----------


## schiene

Das thailändische Fussballteam bei den olymp.Spielen 1956

----------


## schiene

ca.1920 in Nong Khai

----------


## schiene

Am 18.08.1975 gab es in der Provinz Nakhon Phanom ein Erdbebeben.
Hier ein paar Bilder von der Zerstörung

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder vom Erdbeben

----------


## schiene

thailändischer Soldaten 1872


und 1945

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom 1958,ein Sportwettbewerb

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom 1906,tanzende Frauen

----------


## schiene

Ein Gouverneur der Provinz Phanom Prakhan mit seinem ersten Auto

----------


## schiene

thailändische Tänzer aus der Zeit von Rama V

----------


## schiene

Das Supachalasai Stadium in Bangkok 1956



in den 50ern

----------


## schiene

Diese Bilder sind aus dem Buch:
The Kingdom and People of Siam; with a narrative of the mission to that country in 1855
Published: London: John W. Parker & Son. 1857
Edition: First Edition.

----------


## schiene

Post-Telegraphenamt in Bangkok,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1968

----------


## schiene

ein Buch mit Werbung aus den 20er Jahren

----------


## schiene

1953 Tabakanbau/-Verarbeitung

----------


## schiene

chinesische Familie in Bangkok,1900

----------


## schiene

aus dem Jahr 1954

----------


## schiene

Postkarte nach Portugal...

----------


## schiene

ein japanischer Offizier mit einem thail.Jungen im Süden Thailands

----------


## schiene

Bunker am Hauptbahnhof in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

eine Art Reismühle,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

B.Grimm Company
B.GRIMM GROUP : Doing business with compassion.

The B.Grimm Story began in Bangkok in 1878 when German pharmacist Bernhard Grimm and his Austrian partner, Erwin Mueller, started a chemist's shop, the Siam Dispensary, on the Oriental Avenue off New Road. The shop, one of the earliest incorporated businesses in the country, prospered and it was soon appointed official pharmacist to the Thai royal family.

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1932 bei einer Parade

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof in Hua Hin ca.50er-60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

noch zwei kleiner Bilder vom Bahnhof in Hua Hin

----------


## schiene

der Bahnhof in Lampang 1926

----------


## schiene

1898  Korat

----------


## schiene

Ich habe gerade was entdeckt und ausprobiert...
Hier könnt ihr eure Fotoberichte cool zusammenstenn und presäntieren.
schaut mal....
Prakhon Chai in Den 60er Jahren Diashow & Video | TripAdvisor

----------


## schiene

Nähere Angaben zu den Bilder habe ich keine gefunden.Nur das die Dame im 2.Bild Mitte eine 
Französischlehrerin ist.

----------


## schiene

1920

1930

1950

1951

----------


## schiene

Korat 1969,Pla Ra Verkäuferin

----------


## schiene

Insektenspray,Jahr? ich schätze 20er-30er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Bangkok,70er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Lopburi 1957

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai,ohne Jahresangabe
 

Chiang Rai

----------


## schiene

Bangkok,Jahr unbekannt


Reisaussaat,Ort und Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Samut Prakan,1950


Klong Toey Bangkok,1950


Bangkok 1951

----------


## schiene

diese Bilder waren ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Trat,1934,Dorfgigolos

----------


## schiene

Die Bilder sind aus dem Buch "From Siam to Suez" welches 1932 erschien.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1956,"Strassenimbiss"

----------


## Robert

> Bangkok 1956,"Strassenimbiss"


Die sehen heute etwas moderner aus, aber im prinzip hat sich da ja nichts dran geändert...

----------


## Enrico

Bis auf die Bereifung unverändert, würde ich schon fast behaupten

----------


## schiene

Trat 1972,Lehrer einer Schule

Trat,Lehrer einer Schule 1960

----------


## wein4tler

Da kannst ja Angst bekommen als Schüler.

----------


## schiene

> Da kannst ja Angst bekommen als Schüler.


naja,heute haben halt die Lehrer vor den Schülern Angst :cool: 

christl.Kirchengemeinden in Thailand

----------


## schiene

Thai-Chinesen in Bangkok 1926

----------


## schiene

die königl.Palastwache,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Korat ca.1900,das Gericht,die Post und die Stadtmauer,

----------


## schiene

Das Khukhan Hospital,1964

Das Vajira Hospital in Bangkok 

1910

Malariakranke,Jahr u.Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bau der ersten Bahnstercke Thailands Korat-Bangkok 1899


Bau der Bahnstrecke Korat-Ubon Ratchathani 1930

----------


## Enrico

Na da, hammse aber nicht mehr viel verändert, wenn man den Zustand mit heute vergleicht  ::

----------


## schiene

Der König "on tour"Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Klong in Bangkok,fotografiert 1947

----------


## schiene

Khlong-Schleuse in Bangkok 1921

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1897

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok 1978

----------


## schiene

Pak Chong,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## Enrico

Was ham die da aufgereiht? Körbe fürn Rücken, oder was ist das?

----------


## schiene

> Was ham die da aufgereiht? Körbe fürn Rücken, oder was ist das?


frag sie doch einfach mal..... :cool:

----------


## schiene

Mae Hong Son - Mel Gibson bei den Dreharbeiten von "Air Amerika",1978

----------


## schiene

Beamtenwohnung in Korat,Jahr unbekannt


Die Siam Commercial Bank in Korat 1943

----------


## schiene

*Der französischen Diplomaten und Forscher Auguste Pavie* 
Auguste Pavie

1894

1888

----------


## schiene

Phimai im Jahr 1889

Phimai ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Ein amerikanisches Dampfschiff,Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Thachang District 1915

----------


## schiene

3 "Aktfotos" eines thail.Fotografen aus dem Jahr 1961

----------


## schiene

Schlangenfarm in Bangkok 1956

----------


## schiene

Das Oriental Hotel in Bangkok
1895




1959 beim Hochwasser

Jahr unbekannt

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, hast Du eine private Bildersammlung. Wo Du immer die Fotos her hast. Echt Klasse!

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, hast Du eine private Bildersammlung. Wo Du immer die Fotos her hast. Echt Klasse!


Das Net ist groß,ich hätte auch nie gedacht das es so viele Bilder gibt.Hab noch jede Menge in Reserve und denke es langt noch für 
mindestens  3 Jahre :cool: 

Samut Prakhan 1887


1934   Supanburi

----------


## schiene

Songkhala Bahnhof 1915


Songkhala,1935

----------


## schiene

Roi Et 1927

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus der Provinz Sisaket 1962

----------


## schiene

Zugunglück 1978,Auf der Strecke Bangkok-Ratchaburi (54 Tote)

Flugzeugunglück mit der Thai Airways 1980 bei Phatom Thani (41 Tote)

Jahr und Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bilder von einem schweren Zugunglück welches 1986 in Bangkok geschah

----------


## schiene

weitere Bilder vom Unglück

----------


## schiene

Strasse in Lampang, 19.Jahrhundert

----------


## schiene

Ein Brief von König Chulalongkorn  (Rama V.) an den amerikanischen Präsident Grover Cleveland im Jahr 1895

----------


## schiene

die königliche Barke,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Gebäude in Bangkok,ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

1945,die japanische Armee verlässt Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Bomben auf den Khlong Phasi Charoen (Bangkok) im 2.WK


Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Nonthaburi 1865

Bangkok 1927

Khlong Bangkok 1922

----------


## schiene

die thail.Band "Green Dragon"vermutlich 60er Jahr


"Stars und Sternchen" aus dem thail.TV der 60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Kino-Filmvorführung an einer Schule 1963


Filmszene aus "The Ugly American"1963

----------


## schiene

1899,Schule für die Königskinder

----------


## schiene

Hat Yai Hochwasser 1966

Khampaeng Phet,1963

----------


## schiene

Phetchaburi,Jahr unbekannt

Phetchaburi 1928

Dieses Bild ist ca.1900 in Bangkok entsanden.Die kleine Insel befand sich in der Nähe des Wat Arun und gibt es nicht mehr.

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok 1961


Strassenbahn in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1968






- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Bangkok 1968

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok 1927

----------


## schiene

Schrankenwärter c.1950

----------


## schiene

Luftaufnahmen aus dem Jahr 1946 von Bangkok und dem Golden Mount

----------


## schiene

Markt in Chantaburi 1889

Markt in Lamphun,1907

----------


## schiene

Zeitungsausträger Bangkok,70er Jahre

Strassenbahn in Bangkok 1962

----------


## schiene

Bilder ohne Orts und Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Blick vom Wat Arun in Richtung Grand Palace 1954


- - - Aktualisiert - - -

1917,Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Loei in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Misswahl in Loei 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Girls aus Chonburi 40er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Golfplatz in Hua Hin ohne Jahresangabe




 

Croquet im Palast

Eine Reitergruppe am Golfplatz von Chiang Mai,1898

----------


## schiene

Golf spielen in Hua Hin,ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai 1923

----------


## schiene

Eine Eisfabrik in Bangkok vermutlich 20er-30er Jahre

Polizei auf einem Moped in Bangkok 1970

----------


## schiene

Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1935

Apotheke in Bangkok,1965

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand,Bergbevölkerung,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in den 20er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1911

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene bei der Arbeit,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## Enrico

Diese Spanngen am Bein, stell ich mir auf länger als einer Stunde tragen sehr schmerzvoll vor

----------


## schiene

> Diese Spanngen am Bein, stell ich mir auf länger als einer Stunde tragen sehr schmerzvoll vor


naja,bissel Strafe muss schon sein....

Diese Bilder sind aus einem Buch,welches 1903 erschien

----------


## schiene

Früher gab es in Thailand viele "mobile Kinos"welche in die Dörfer und Städte fuhren um Filme vorzuführen
 

 



und so sah die Technik aus

----------


## wein4tler

Diese Wanderkinos gab es bei uns auch in den 50er-Jahren. Kann mich noch gut an die Schwarz-Weiß-Filme erinnern.

----------


## schiene

Die thail.Volleyball Nationalmannschaft 1959

1962

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai,Stadtmauer und Tor,verschiedene Jahre ohne genaue Angabe

----------


## schiene

Bilder von Dmitri Kessel welcher 1950 in Bangkok fotografierte

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder von Dmitri Kessel aus dem Jahr 1950

----------


## Enrico

> 


So konnte man Schwiegervater oft sehen, da wurde tagelang "trainiert", geputzt, gefüttert und gepflegt. Samstags sehr früh, ich schlief meist noch, ging es dann zum Platz des Wettbewerbs. Ergebnis war Abends sitzen in der "Dorfbar" oder es gab Huhn zum Abendessen. Das war seine Welt  ::

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene in Ketten

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1962,Bundespräsident Lübke in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

zu diesem Bild habe ich keinerlei Beschreibung oder Jahreszahl gefunden

----------


## schiene

1937,Girl und Auto

----------


## schiene

> zu diesem Bild habe ich keinerlei Beschreibung oder Jahreszahl gefunden


Dieses Bild ist nicht aus Thailand.
"Titel:    Japanischer Kuli
Beschreibung:    Auf der k.k. ostasiatischen Expedition 1868-1870:
Japanischer Kuli, nur mit Lendenschurz bekleidet, an eine halbe Säule gelehnt, vor Balustrade. Studioaufnahme.
Datierung:    1869"

- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Siamesische Armee aus den Jahren 1900 bis 1910.

----------


## schiene

Taxi 1905

----------


## schiene

Monk`s 1915


Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Postkarte vom Siam Inter Continental Hotel in Bangkok,vermutlich 70er Jahre

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

70er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Postkarten aus verschieden Jahren

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem 1912 erschienen Buch "Siam,a handbook of practical, commercial, and political information"

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1971

----------


## schiene

keine Jahresangabe gefunden

----------


## schiene

Diese Zeichnung ist aus dem Jahr 1873 und von einem franz.Expeditionsteilnehmer Namens Louis Delaporte welcher
Marineoffizier war.
Bootsrennen am Mekong zw.Laoten und Thais

----------


## schiene

1910   Der "River Yom" in Uttaradit

----------


## schiene

Noch 2 Bilder aus dem  Buch "Siam,a handbook of practical, commercial, and political information"

----------


## schiene

Girl+Auto mit kaputter Lampe1953

----------


## schiene

Thai Heavy Metal Band,1903

----------


## schiene

Siamese 1871

Siamesin ca.1900

thail.Familie in Bangkok 1882

----------


## schiene

Transitvisum" fuer "Britisch Malaysia" auf dem Weg nach Siam.
Ausgestellt vom Britischen Generalkonsulat in Batavia am 16 Mai 1938 
für Savang Vadhana, eine Hauptfrau von Rama V, Grossmutter des heutigen Koenigs.

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok 1910

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom 1904 am Mekong

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1910

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1972

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1910

die königliche Barke 1900

keine Jahresangabe zu dem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

Der Gouverneur  von Chantaburi mit Familie 1908

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1955

----------


## schiene

Wasserkrüge aus Ratchaburi,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Chinamarkt in Bangkok 1933


1958,Markt in Ratchaburi

----------


## schiene

Portraits von Thais,1894




ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Der Chao Phraya 1897

Chao Phraya 1890

----------


## schiene

Markt in Lampang 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

zu diesem Bild habe ich keine brauchbaren Infos gefunden...


Beauty 1949

60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Fischende Frauen bei Bangkok 1950


Händler in Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

Diese Bilder wurden im Jahr 1970 von Dianne Sherman "geschossen"

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok
1917



1942

----------


## schiene

thail.Soldaten in Nordtheiland 1902



1906

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok 1890

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar Luftaufnahmen aus dem Jahr 1946

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok 1983

----------


## schiene

Songkran 1979 in der Provinz Rayong

----------


## schiene

Diese Bilder sind aus Korat und mit 1913 angegeben.
Es handelt sich wohl um einen Empfang/Besuch von einem Mitglied des Königshauses und einer Millitärübung









- - - Aktualisiert - - -

weitere Bilder....

----------


## schiene

und noch ein paar Bilder.....

----------


## schiene

Alte Schul- und Lehrbücher,Jahresangaben habe ich keine dazu gefunden

----------


## schiene

Phuket Hochwasser 1957

----------


## schiene

Im 2.WK besetzten die Japaner viele Gebiete in Südost Asien.Nach Beendigung des Krieges wurde von den Alliierten die jap.Kriegsverbrecher
gesucht,was sich jedoch schwierig gestaltete da die Folterknechte sich oftmals eigene Namen wie Mad Mongrel,Tiger,The Screamer,The Silent Basher,Puss in Boots,Silver Bullet,Doctor Death,oder Mussolini gaben und somit schwer zu indendifizeiren waren.
Eine Indendifizierung war also nur über Bilder möglich welche den damals in den Lagern der Japaner Gefolterten vorgelegt wurden.
Die Japanischen "Verdächtige" wurden in einem Bangkoker Gefängnis inhaftiert.
Hier ein paar Bilder von japan.Kriegsverbrechern welche in Bangkok auf die Verurteilung warteten.

----------


## schiene

Armeeoffiziere bei Chonburi im Jahr 1899

----------


## schiene

Bangkok,Jahr unbekannt


Reisaussaat,Ort und Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Diese Fotoserie ist von einem holländischen Fotografen Wim Dussel welcher in den 50er Jahren Asien bereiste.

----------


## schiene

Nach 14 jährigen Bau der Bahnstrecke Bangkok - Chiang Mai wurde diese 1922 eröffnet.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom Bau eines Tunnels.Den Bau leitete der deutsche Ing.Luis Weiler welcher auch ab 1904 Generaldirektor der thail.
königl.staatl.Staatsbahn war.

Die deutschen Ing.Weiler und Eisenhofer

----------


## schiene

chin.Arbeiter


Tunnelbau

Tunneleröffnung




Bohrungen am Tunnel und Ausgrabungen

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1965

----------


## Robert

> Bangkok 1965


Das könnte auch von heute sein, das ist gut erhalten und die Kleidung sieht auch nicht altmodisch aus

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1910

----------


## schiene

Werbung für Citroen

----------


## wein4tler

Ich sehe mir diese Seiten immer gerne an. Was Du da so alles aufstöberst ist schon großartig. Danke und weiter so.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Autos in Thailand mit schwartzem Nummernschild und weisser Schrift habe ich ja selbst noch erlebt 
schön so alte Fotos !!

----------


## schiene

> Ich sehe mir diese Seiten immer gerne an. Was Du da so alles aufstöberst ist schon großartig. Danke und weiter so.


Das Internet ist voll mit alten Bildern aus Thailand,nur zu finden sind sie nicht immer ganz einfach.Schön wenn es ein paar Leuten gefällt und für die nächsten Jahre sollte noch genügend material vorhanden sein :: 

1920,Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Sammelkarten ca.1910

----------


## schiene

Rama V als Student in England

----------


## schiene

Eine Prozession,1929,Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand/Laos??ca.1900
Arzt bei einer Heilungsprozedur


Photograph of Prince Devavongse Varopakarn, King Chulalongkorn and Prince Damrong Rajanubhab.ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bilder auf welche die alte Flagge von Siam (Chang Thong) zu sehen ist.


In Dänemark



in Deutschland

auf Java

----------


## schiene

alte Pflüg-Dampfmaschiene mit der Siamflagge


Polizeistation

Post -Telegraphenamt

königl.Prozession

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein paar sehr gut erhaltene  Bilder mit der "Siamflagge"

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand ohne Jahresangabe


Foto ist von 1865,bei Bangkok


Jahr und Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Genaue Angaben zu diesem Foto hab ich nicht gefunden.Auf der Rückseite steht Zugreise von Penang nach Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok 1901

----------


## schiene

Im Jahr 1891 wurde der"Deutsche Klub Bangkok" gegündet.

Hier ein paar Bilder zum Klub:

Das alte Gebäude (rechts oben)


Ein paar alte Schreiben vom "Deutschen Klub Bangkok"

----------


## schiene

"Fluglizenz" für den ersten thail.Piloten in französisch

und noch zwei andere...

----------


## schiene

Postkarte welche von Dänemark nach Thailand und wieder zurück verschickt wurde.
Die Besonderheit dabei:
Es ist eine vorbezahlte Antwortpostkarte welche in Deutschland als "Weltpostkarte" bezeichnet wurde
Postkarte

----------


## schiene

Ein Ausweis/ID Card für die Asia Games

----------


## schiene

Das Oriental Hotel in Bangkok zu den Anfangszeiten 1910


Foto von 1963

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene in Lampang welche nach Bangkok gebracht werden sollen 1915

----------


## schiene

1960

keine Angaben zu dem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

und der Nachwuchs langweilt sich gewaltig.... ::

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1927

----------


## schiene

berittene Polizei in Bangkok 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Ein Druck aus Thailand von 1910

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1903


Eine englische Armstrong Kanone wie sie 1885-88 in der siamesischen Armee eingesetzt wurde

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1887

----------


## schiene

Keine genauen Jahresangaben zu den Bildern gefunden....

Samut Prakan

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Hier noch ein paar Einladungen vom Deutschen Klub Bangkok

zum Skat




und zum Kegeln

----------


## schiene

Citroen Dealer in Bangkok 1966


Bangkok 1970,Wahlplakate

----------


## schiene

keine genauen Angaben zu dem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

Bus 1954

----------


## schiene

alte Werbung aus verschiedenen Jahrzehnten

----------


## schiene

Marlon Brando 1963 in Bangkok

----------


## wein4tler

Na, das ist ein Hit. Was Du immer findest Schiene - ist einzigartig.

----------


## schiene

Jagdgesellschaft bei Bangkok 1908




Tattoo in Nord Thailand (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)

----------


## schiene

eine Prozession ca.1925

----------


## schiene

Studentenprotest gegen in Thailand stationierte US Soldaten

----------


## schiene

"Badetag" am Maenam Bangkok


Postkarte,Bangkok von 1905


keine weiteren Angaben gefunden


Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1911

----------


## schiene

Hahnenkampf,ca.1970

----------


## schiene

Dieses Bild habe ich noch nirgends gesehen.Entdeckt habe ich es in einem thail.Forum mit der Betitelung Sklavenhandel Siam-Laos.
Vielleicht weiß einer von euch mehr zu dem Bild...?

----------


## schiene

Das Bild ist aus der Zeit von Rama V
Es handelt sich hier um eine Gemahlin von Rama V, deren Name (Queen Saovapha Phongsri)  nach dessen Tod von seinem Sohn und Nachfolger in  Sri Patcharintara geändert wurde.
Reisfeldsurfen  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Reisfeldsurfen


Wir haben nun auch gegrübelt was das für einen Sinn haben soll. Keine Ahnung...

Auf Grund des Gewichtes Erde andrücken? Schädlinge zerquetschen? .....

Lustig, aber uns erschließt sich nicht der Grund dieses Freizeitangebotes  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht ein Fruchtbarkeits-Ritual für eine gute Reisernte. Es wird dabei die Reisgöttin angefleht, die ja die Seele des Reis ist. Da die Königin fast göttinnengleich ist, hat sie gute Beziehungen
zur Reisgöttin, da sie im Rang fast auf gleicher Stufe sind.

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe






Hat Yai 1927

----------


## schiene

1889,ein Prinz von Chiang Mai

----------


## schiene

Bilder vom Rama VI




Rama VI mit seinen Beratern

----------


## schiene

Rama VI mit seiner 4. Frau

Seine Frau mit Prinzessin Bejaratana Rajasuda


1907 - Chulalongkorn in Braunschweig

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Thai mit Jagdhund,keine weiteren Angaben zu dem Bild gefunden


Nordthailand,keine weiteren Angaben zum Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

Blick auf Pattaya,1960





1969


1975

----------


## schiene

Zum Thema Pattaya,hier mal ein paar Preisbeispiele und Wechselkurse aus den 70er Jahren

1972


1974



1975

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1896

----------


## schiene

Der "golden Mount" zu verschiedenen Jahren und Blickwinkeln

----------


## schiene

Der Haupthahnhof von Bangkok zu verschiedenen Zeiten und Blickwinkeln

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1912

Bahnhof in Bangkok,ohne Jahresangabe

Irgendwo in Bangkok 1896

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1901

----------


## schiene

Bangkok,"Die Ratchadamnoen"1956





Bangkok 1961

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1930

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar Bilder von dem Fotografen Dmitri Kessel aus dem Jahr 1950

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Das Königshaus und Waffen

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Die Töchter von Rama V 1880

1890

Königskinder mit einem Grammophon 1890

----------


## schiene

Badminton ca.1920


"Motoradgang" keine Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Chonburi 1947

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1923

Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

von 1901

----------


## schiene

schwimmende Märkte ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Das Bild war betitelt mit:"1903 - Frau säugt jungen Elefant".Kann ich mir so,auch wenn es auf dem Bild vielleicht so aussieht nicht vorstellen...oder  ::

----------


## schiene

Eine thail.Statistik aus dem Jahr 1959.Wie kommen Schüler zur Schule.

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahres und Ortsangaben

----------


## schiene

Schulfußball Mannschaft 1915,Ort unbekannt


1956,vermutlich Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar Bilder-Postkarten von dem Fotografen J.Antonio welcher gegen 1890 viele Bilder im Siam/Thailand machte
sein Buch:

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Scoutcamp ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V bei einem Picknick,ohne Jahresangabe




König Mongkut am 18. August 1868 beim beobachten einer Sonnenfinsternis
engl.Text aus dem Wiki
"King Mongkut and party viewing a solar eclipse on the 18 August 1868. The King seated center in the middle of the pavilion, Sir Harry Ord (Governor of the Straits Settlements at Singpore) and the British party stands around, includes royal officials kneeling."

----------


## schiene

Titel:Vorbereitungen für Hinrichtungen in Siam 
Beschreibung: Auf der k.k. ostasiatischen Expedition 1868-1870:
Fünf am Boden sitzende gefesselte Gefangene vor einer auf einem prunkvollen Stuhl sitzenden Person, dahinter und daneben Menschenmenge. Szene in Siam (Thailand).
Foto mit Glasplatte 
Datierung 1869

----------


## schiene

Penang Road in Bangkok ca.1925

----------


## schiene

eine  "Töpferei",vermutlich 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Hat Yai 1920

Jahr und Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Beamte in Nordthailand 1906

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## schiene

Bilder von  Wilhelm Burger aus dem Buch "Auf der k.k. ostasiatischen Expedition 1868-1870"

1.Bildnis Rama V., König von Siam




2.Bildnis einer Dienerin des siamesischen Königs


3.Bildnis einer Königstochter aus Siam


4.Bildnis eines königlichen Prinzen von Siam

----------


## schiene

5.Bildnis eines königlichen Prinzen von Siam


6.Bildnis Krom Pra Rach'awang Bawawra Sat'an Mongkon Klou, 2. König von Siam


7.Bildnis eines Priesters in Siam


8.Bildnis eines königlichen Prinzen von Siam

----------


## schiene

Gruppenbild der österreichischen Delegation mit siamesischen Würdenträgern 1869


Bildnis des Zeremonienmeisters des Königs Nai Watt Hluang Bisets Botschanakam


Leibgardist in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Blick über den Fluss Chao Phraya in Bangkok


Teil des königlichen Palastes in Bangkok


Sitzender Laote, Bangkok


Kriegselefant des Königs von Siam

----------


## schiene

Karte von ca.1900

----------


## schiene

thail."Seemann" ohne Jahresangabe


Prinz Kampaengpetch und ein franz.Pilot,Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

König Chulalongkorn beim baden an einem Wasserfall


1934 in Dänamark

----------


## wein4tler

1934 in Dänemark kann unmöglich Chulalongkorn sein. Dieser verstarb bereits am 23. Oktober 1910.
Das ist der Nachfolger von Chulalongkorn, sein jüngster Sohn, Rama VII. - Prajadhipok . Er trat 1935 von seinem Amt zurück und ging nach England ins Exil, wo er 1941 verstarb.

----------


## schiene

> 1934 in Dänemark kann unmöglich Chulalongkorn sein. .


Danke für die Info.Dann muss die Jahresangabe falsch sein denn auf dem Bild rechts unten ist er ja zu sehen.

----------


## schiene

Hier die Originalbeschreibung des Bildes:
Date created:
1934 
Person:
Christian X (1870-1947) konge af Danmark 
Rambhai Barni (ca. 1905-1984) dronning af Siam 
Alexandrine (1879-1952) dronning 
Rama VII (1893-1941) konge af Siam 
Prajadhipok (1893-1941) konge af Siam 
Knud (1900-1976) arveprins

----------


## Luise

"Kriegselefant des Königs von Siam" vom 29.07.2013: Das Bild ist seitenverkehrt, und offenbar den Leuten in Wien nie aufgefallen. Zwischen den Beinen des Elefanten steht "F. Chit", der Name des siamesichen Hoffotografen, von dem W. Burger Fotos "übernahm".

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, die Beschreibung ist richtig. Es ist nicht Chulalongkorn sondern Prajadhipok, also Rama VII.

----------


## schiene

"schwimmende Märkte"1960

----------


## schiene

1926

----------


## schiene

zwei Musikerinnen 1875

----------


## schorschilia

sälü schiene

schon lange vor meiner Anmeldung hier, habe ich deinen Thread mit alten Fotos und Postkarten aus Thailand zu Gemüte geführt.
Klasse Idee :: 
früher als ich jeweils in Bangkok war, habe ich Ausschau nach bebilderten Büchern über das alte Thailand gesucht - aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
hier eine Aufnahme aus dem Chinatown; fotografiert im Royal Hotel in meinem Zimmer.



gruss schorschilia

----------


## schiene

schön wenn die "alten Bilder" Interesse und Betrachter finden  :: 

Yaowarat Road,Jahr unbekannt


Wat Arun 1880

----------


## schiene

Die große Schaukel,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

der König von Thailand in Bad Homburg 1907

----------


## schiene

1905

Khlong in Bangkok ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1880

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Keine Angaben zu den Bildern gefunden,aber villeicht steht es unter dem Bild???

----------


## schiene

keine Angaben zu den Bilder gefunden...

----------


## schiene

siamesische Armisten 1909

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1870


1870

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1912

----------


## schiene

Der Bangkok United Club

----------


## schiene

eine kleine Insel mit Pavillion beim Wat Arun zur Zeit von Rama V

----------


## schiene

Keine genauen Jahresangaben zu den Bildern gefunden

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

1952-Hochwasser in Ratchaburi

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser auf Phuket 1957

----------


## schiene

Honda Händler in Ubon Ratchathani ohne Jahresangabe


eine Poststation ohne Orts-Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1912

----------


## schorschilia

ist schon Klasse schiene; was du so an alten Fotos findest.  ::

----------


## schiene

> ist schon Klasse schiene; was du so an alten Fotos findest


Danke,es macht mir auch Spaß im Internet zu suchen und hab so schon viele interessante Seiten entdeckt.Das Bildmaterial reicht noch für mind.2 Jahre

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

Palastwache ca.1870

----------


## schiene

3 Girls im Alltag

----------


## schiene

1948-Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

eine alte Postkarte vom Oriental Hotel in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Bangkok,vermutlich 20er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1910

Bangkok 1920

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Plakate aus dem Jahr 1965,"Kommunismus oder Frieden"

----------


## schiene

Leben am Khlong 1903

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1950

Hat Yai 1957 (12 Reisende und ein Koffer  ::  )

----------


## schiene

1908


duschen in Bangkok ca.1920

----------


## schiene

Dieses Bild fand ich eben und sehe es zum ersten mal.
Betitelt war es mit Bangkok 1920

----------


## schiene

ohne genaue Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Hatten wir schon irgendwann mal aber weils so schön ist  hier noch mal...

1910

----------


## schiene

Fahrradwerbung

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe


chinesische Kaufleute in Chonburi ohne genaue Jahresangabe(vermutlich ca.1880)

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarten aus Thailand
1903

1906

1909

1909

----------


## schiene

1910

1911

----------


## schiene

1875-Ort unbekannt

1910

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok ohne genaue Jahresangabe

1905

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok ca.1900

----------


## schiene

1880-Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun 1870

Khlong in Bangkok 1973

----------


## schiene

1895-Khlong in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

1908 gab es auf der Strecke Khon Kaen - Bangkok ein Zugunglück durch die Kollision mit Elefanten

----------


## schiene

2 Postkarten aus dem Jahr 1914

----------


## schiene

Eine Weberei ohne Jahres und Ortsangabe

Bangkok 1970-Spieler

----------


## schiene

vermutlich 50er Jahre Bangkok-Auto mit großen "Lautsprechern"
(scheint sich um eine Millitärparade zu handeln)

----------


## schiene

1982-Ort unbekannt

ohne Ort-Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1880

----------


## schiene

1954-Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Sisaket 1922

----------


## schiene

Ohne Orts und Jahresangaben(vermutlich ca.1900)

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1906


1915

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1921

----------


## schiene

Südthailand 60er Jahre,"Gummibaumritzer"

----------


## schiene

Phuket 1979

----------


## Willi Wacker

..ich war dort '79
auf dem mittleren Bild sind die " Lot song Teuo"( oder ähnlich gesprochen  ::  ) bei denen eine lange mini Bank in die Mitte geschoben wird
 und du wie in einer Oelsardinendose sitzt um zu den verschiedenen Beaches oder anderen Destinationen zu kommen
Die standen in Phuket Town am Markt, kostete nach Patong 10 Bath

----------


## schiene

Bilder von einer Schule in Khampaeng Phet(vermutlich 60er Jahre)

----------


## schorschilia

Klasse schiene was du immer wieder findest  :: 




> Die standen in Phuket Town am Markt, kostete nach Patong 10 Bath


...sag das mal einem "Touri" der im Jahr 2013 in Phuket Ferien macht  ::

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Phetburi ca.60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

30er Jahre - Werbung für eine Worcestersauce

----------


## schiene

Phetburi 1964

----------


## schiene

Das Foto ist von 1967-Ortsangaben habe ich nicht gefunden

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schorschilia

> Das Foto ist von 1967-Ortsangaben habe ich nicht gefunden
> Anhang 3621


ist das nicht Wat Indraviharn in BKK...

----------


## schiene

Ohne Jahres und Ortsangaben

----------


## schiene

Millitär-Armeeübung ca.1900

----------


## schiene

*Kho Samui 1984*
Chaweng Beach




Phuket - Kata Beach 1984

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Vorder und Rückseite - Kinder von König Mongkut - Rama IV ca.1860

----------


## schiene

königliche Konkubinen und Königinen vor und hinter der Kamera , um 1900

1905-Erb Bunnang fotografiert ihren Vater

Erb Bunnang fotografiert ihre Schwester Kok Oh bei der Küchenarbeit 

Bunnangs Schwestern und Kinder auf der Terasse des Palastes

ihre Schwester beim Obst pflücken

Dinner im Garten

----------


## schiene

Erb und Uen Bunnag beim Essen auf der Veranda

mit ihrer Tochter

Erb in der Küche

----------


## schiene

Lady Erb Bannung beim fotografieren

Lady Khanomdom beim Nähen

----------


## schiene

hier 3 Fotos welche von König Chulalongkorn (Rama V) gemacht wurden

----------


## schiene

Ein tätowierter der Volksgruppe Shan aus Nordthailand,Jahr unbekannt

Shan Rebellen 1902




aus einem Buch von 1890

----------


## schiene

Jäger bei  Ban Huey Luang (Tak) Nordthailand 1961


Chiang Rai 1915


Shan Familie ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

KAREN Frau in der Provinz Mae Hong Son (1968)

KAREN in der Provinz Mae Hong Son (1968)

----------


## schiene

Akhas in der Provinz Chiang Rai 1964

Akha Dorfschule 60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

1979 - Nordthailand Provinz Phetchabun 
Eine Gruppe kommunistische Aufständiger bestehend aus ethnischen Thais und Studenten aus Bangkok

Nan Provinz 1974   
2 junge Hmong welche durch die thail.Armee auf der Jagd nach kommunistischen Rebellen ausgebildet wurden

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai 1954
Der Missionar  John Kuhn mit Familie auf dem Weg nach Burma


Shan Ordinationsfeierlichkeit in der Provinz Mae Hong Son 1968


Mae Hong Son 1968
Karen - Prozession-Feierlichkeit

----------


## schiene

Nan Provinz (1965)
junger Schüler einer christl.Mission auf dem Weg in die Schule

1967 - Umsiedlung von Bergbewohnern der Nan Provinz mit Hilfe von einem Helicopter der US Luftwaffe

Provinz Tak 1964
Ein thail.Beamter bei der Bergbewohnern

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1914 von Thailand nach Hamburg


Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bergvolk bei Chiang Mai aus der Zeit von Rama VII

1896 Angehörige der Volksgruppe Kah bei Mukdahan

Eine Mon Frau 1904

----------


## schiene

Hmongs bei Phitsanulok Provint 1955

----------


## schorschilia

Wat Phra Singh 1930

----------


## schiene

Songkhla 1929

----------


## schiene

alte Zigarattenbilder aus Thailand/Siam

----------


## schiene

Phitsanulok Airport 1964

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schorschilia

schiene@ - SEITE 77 / BILD 770
ist dies wirklich eine Weberei ?...ich denk und grüble, lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schorschilia, hast recht. Sieht eher aus als ob da etwas gepresst oder gewalzt wird.

----------


## schorschilia

ich würde auf eine Bogen Druckmaschine tippen (Buchdruck)

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, das könnte es sein.

----------


## schorschilia

Wow;das ist noch eine aus der Steinzeit.

----------


## schiene

> schiene@ - SEITE 77 / BILD 770
> ist dies wirklich eine Weberei ?...ich denk und grüble, lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe


Ja,da scheinst du recht zu haben,ich habe den Untertitel von einer thail.Seite übernommen und nicht genau hin geschaut


irgendwo in Thailand 1965

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1972

----------


## schiene

christliche Thais

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Zauberkunst im deutschen Klub Bangkok

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Musikerin - Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Rama V in Europa 1907

----------


## schiene

Foto von 1875 - Ort unbekannt

St.Louis Hospital in Bangkok.Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schorschilia

19xx

----------


## schiene

@schorschilia 
Das ist der Phra-Pathom-Chedi 
Hier noch ein Bild von 1925

----------


## schorschilia

danke schiene; hab`s verschwitzt.....hat übrigens einen tollen Nachtmarkt in Nähe des Chedi.

----------


## schiene

Busbahnhof in Roi Et 1965

eine Misswahl in Chiang Mai 1965

----------


## schiene

Songkran, ein thail. Schauspieler (Bildmitte) ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

Lehrer in Prakhon Chai 1961

Polizist 1979 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Luftaufnahme von einem Khlong bei Bangkok aus dem Jahr 1950


Khlong bei Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

Straßenbahn 1901


ohne genaue Jahresangabe

----------


## SAMI

Wahnsinn, diese schönen Eindrücke!

----------


## schiene

von 1918

----------


## schiene

König Chulalongkorn mit Kamera 1907

----------


## schiene

Volksgruppe in Nordthailand ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V mit Familie beim Essen , ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Eine Prozession ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1900 - Kampfvorführung - Training


ca.1900

----------


## schiene

alte Werbung


der britische Club ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Eine Menükarte vom Oriental Hotel in Bangkok aus dem Jahr 1912
bon appétit  


ein altes Ölgemälde ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Seilherstellung in der Provinz Satun - 1899,

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder vom Oriental Hotel in Bangkok
vermutlich 70er Jahre

Bankettsaal ca.1900

----------


## schiene

eine alte Postkarte mit der Charoen Krung Road aus dem Jahr 1904


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Das Oriental Hotel aus der Luft (ohne genaue Jahresangabe)

----------


## schiene

Ich habe eine Fotoserie von einem gewissen Robert Larimore im Net gefunden welche sehr umfangreich ist und Bilder aus dem Zeitraum 1935 - 1952 umfasst.

!936 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Tänzer ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser ohne Jahres-Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus der Sammlung von  Robert Larimore 

1936 - Rayong

Bangkok 1935

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1937

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1935

Chiang Mai 1935

----------


## schiene

1936 - Yala


1936 - Suphan Buri

----------


## schiene

Chumphon 1936

----------


## schiene

eine Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1921- (Vorder und Rückseite)

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya ca.1890

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte Vorder und-Rückseite ohne genaue Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ein weiteres Bild von Robert Larimore 
Nonthaburi 1936

----------


## schiene

Vorder und Rückansicht eines Fotos aus dem Jahr 1899




Postkarte von 1926

----------


## schiene

1912 - eine Prozession in Bangkok - Vor und Rückseite einer Postkarte

interessant,auch damals wurde schon kyrillische Schrift mit aufgedruckt

----------


## schiene

Bangkok Paknam 1926

Nakhon Phanom am Mekong 1904

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Plakat für den Grand Prix in Bangkok 1939

Die alte Grand Prix Rennstrecke in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Narathiwat 1936


Samut Sakhon 1936

----------


## schiene

Samut Sakhon 1936

----------


## schiene

Pattani 1936

----------


## schiene

1037 - Nakhon Nayok

----------


## schiene

keine weiteren Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden....

----------


## schiene

Pathum Thani 1937

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Pathom 1937

----------


## schiene

Nakhin Si Thammarat - 1936

----------


## schiene

zwischendurch mal wieder was anderes....

Polizeistation mit Gefängnis ohne Orts und Jahresangaben


ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Sawan 1937

----------


## schiene

Nong Khae Markt Saraburi - 1937

----------


## schiene

Samut Prakan 1938

----------


## schiene

1929 Pattani- deutsche Astrologen mit Equipment zur Beobachtung einer Sonnenfinsternis





Pattani 1929 - die Ankunft des Königs wird erwartet...

----------


## schiene

Kamphaeng Phet 1940

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya 1948

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1946

----------


## schiene

Rama V beim baden mit Freunden - Jahr und Ort mir unbekannt


1902

----------


## schiene

1890 - der russische Großfürst Nicolaus bei Rama V

Blick auf Bangkok 1865

2 Girls 1890

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

Zwischendurch mal wieder etwas anderes...

1967 wurde im Norden Thailands den Dorfbewohnern empfohlen die Thaitypischen Hocktoiletten zu kaufen und zu benutzen
Hier ein paar Bilder 





und so sah das Verkaufsangebot aus...

----------


## schiene

Yala 60er Jahre

Yala 1970

Yala ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Kind auf einer Honda CZ 100
Dieses Foto entstand auf der Charoen Khrueng Road - ohne Jahresangabe


Phuket Kata Noi Beach 1980 - ein Python

----------


## schiene

ohne genaue Jahresangabe,vermutlich ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok 1889


Siam Girl ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Korat 1948

----------


## schiene

Bilder von dem Fotografen J.Antonio ca.1900

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Schöne, alte Bilder. Ein guter Fund, Schiene.

----------


## schiene

Musiker aus Nordthailand - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Passend zum heutigen Tag. 
Ein paar Bilder von den Loy Krathong Feierlichkeiten aus dem Palast 1925

----------


## schiene

Brücke am Fluß bei Sai Buri - 1922


Pattani ca.1920


Pattani 20er Jahre - Bevölkerung wartet auf die Ankunft des Königs

----------


## schiene

Gegend von Chiang Rai ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai 1967


Chiang Rai ohne Jahresangabe




der König in/bei Chiang Rai

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Filmprojektor ohne Jahresangabe

Bangkok 1963

----------


## schiene

Phuket - Kata Beach - 1980




Phuket - Blick auf den Wat Chalong 1981

----------


## schiene

Bademode im Wandel der Zeit

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte ca.1900


Postkarte aus Chantaburi aus dem Jahr 1904

----------


## schiene

deutsche Sammelbilder aus dem Jahr 1929 - 1932

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Girls ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Schwimmender Markt 70er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Sukothai 1948

----------


## schiene

Schwimmender Markt 70er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Tänzer ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Motorräder-Mopeds verschiedene Jahre

----------


## schiene

Udon Thani - 1948

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

Busterminal in/bei Bangkok - 1948


Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

Sa Kaeo 1948


Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

Udon Thani 1950

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai 1950

----------


## schiene

Saraburi 1948

----------


## schiene

Saraburi 1950

----------


## schiene

heute zum Königsgeburtstag....

----------


## schiene

Phitsanulok 1950

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1953



Phuket 1952


Songkhla 1952

----------


## schiene

Sammelkarten von 1899

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Ta Ruang Staudamm/Wasserwerk

----------


## schiene

Rama VI - 1910



Rama VI - 1920

----------


## schiene

1905


1926


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1969

----------


## schiene

Korat 1951

----------


## schiene

Khon Kaen 1951

----------


## schiene

Uttaradit 1948

----------


## schiene

Arbeitselefant ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "In the Lands of the Sun" von prinz Wilhelm von Schweden - 1915

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## Thailux

Hi Schiene,
Das interessante an deinem Posting 944 ist eigentlich die Briefmarke.
Die wurde gestempelt in Phnom Penh am 17 Juli 1924,da gehörte Kambodscha noch zur Grande....Nation (Frankreich bis 1953)
Da sieht man auch auf der Briefmarke Indo-Chine.( 17 JUIL. für Juillet...Juli).
Ciao Dan.

----------


## Thailux

Übrigens gibt es die Zahl 10.000 nicht hier im Forum???
Dein Zähler (also nicht dein Bierzähler...lol...) hängt schon den ganzen Tag bei 9999 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## schiene

Hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen das ich so viele Beiträge geschrieben habe....
Kinders wie die Zeit vergeht.....
Enrico,bekomme ich jetzt ne Prämie   ::

----------


## schiene

1877 - Palastwache bei einer Besprechung.im Vordergrund stehen verschiedene Geschosse


betitelt war das Bild mit "Kinder von Siam" 1875



eine königliche Barke ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1915

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico,bekomme ich jetzt ne Prämie


Klar doch:  :geschnek:

----------


## schiene

Phuket ohne Jahresangabe



Trauerumzug auf Phuket

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai 50er Jahre - Pfadfinder

----------


## schiene

Wat Saket - ca.1900



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Nong Bua Rai 1948

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus/von der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai - ca.50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Bilder von/aus der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai - ohne Jahresangabe aber ich denke es müsste so zw.1920 - 1940 liegen

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Ban Wai 1968



alter Führerschein 1942

----------


## schiene

noch einmal Ban Wai 1964

----------


## wein4tler

Ist ja ein riesen Vieh - Du meine Güte! Diese Schlange verschlingt doch glatt auch einen Menschen bei der Länge.

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus/von der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Badespass 1972 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus/von der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Auch von der der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai 
Feiern die auch Weihnachten?

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

1940 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

University of Siam - Medical College 1960

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Chinatown 1948

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus/von der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai

----------


## schiene

Hauptbahnhof in Bangkok ca.1930



1975

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus/von der Vidhayakhong Scool in Chiang Rai

----------


## schiene

Ich habe nicht gewusst das Skoda damals schon in Thailand verkaufte.Das abgebildete Model Skoda Octavia hat mein Vater zu DDR
Zeiten gefahren.
48.000 Bath war bestimmt viel Geld damals....

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

alte Plakate für eine "Art Theaterstücke" aus den 20er Jahren







1928

----------


## schiene

1967



1969

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1918


1909


1900

----------


## schiene

Leichenwagen 1968 in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai 1901

----------


## schiene

Lampang 1920

----------


## schiene

Mae Hong Son Provinz 1889



1947 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## wein4tler

Der Ort wurde geheim gehalten, damit niemand die Damen findet.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1970

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1940



Tankstelle in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1964



Thonburi 1903

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1970

----------


## schiene

Postkarten aus dem Jahr 1912

----------


## schiene

Prachin Buri - 1970

----------


## schiene

Prachin Buri - 1970

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof in Chiang Mai 1948

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof in Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bahntunnel auf der Bahnstrecke Lampang - Chiang Mai

----------


## schiene

Brücke bei Lampang - 1920 - Ich hoffe sie ist mittlerweile etwas moderner



bei Kaeng Luang



Bei Korat 1913

----------


## schiene

60er Jahre ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Boxstation in Bangkok 1948

----------


## schiene

Amphoe Sai Ngam ist ein Landkreis im östlichen Teil der Provinz Kamphaeng Phet. Die Provinz Kamphaeng Phet liegt in der Nordregion von Thailand. Die Bilder waren ohne Jahresangabe.

----------


## schiene

Ko Kut (andere Schreibweisen: Koh Kuut, Ko Kood, Thai: เกาะกูด) ist eine Insel in der Provinz (Changwat) Trat in der Ostregion von Zentral-Thailand. Ko Kut gehört zum Landkreis (Amphoe) Ko Kut der Provinz Trat.
Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ko_Kut

*Ko Kut 1936*

----------


## schiene

*Chantaburi 1936/37*

Ochsenkarren


Bambusbearbeitung


Farmerhaus


Kampffischzüchter

----------


## schiene

Chantaburi 1936/37

Latrinenbau


Obstpflücker


Straße


Blick von der Terasse

----------


## schiene

Trat (Thai: ตราด) ist eine Provinz (Changwat) in der Ostregion Thailands, sie wird aber verwaltungstechnisch zu Zentralthailand gezählt.

*Trat 1936/37*

----------


## schiene

*Bangkok und Umfeld 1946*

----------


## schiene

*Bangkok und Umfeld 1946*

----------


## schiene

*Bangkok und Umfeld 1948*

----------


## schiene

*Das Landwirtschaftsministerium in Bangkok 1946*

 

Brückenrenovierung/bau nach einer Bombardierung 1946

----------


## schiene

*Chantaburi 1937*









chinesische Feierlichkeit an einem Tempel/Schrein

----------


## schiene

Nonthaburi (Thai: นนทบุรี, [nōntʰáʔbūrīː]) ist eine Provinz (Changwat) in der Zentralregion von Thailand, sie liegt direkt nördlich der Landeshauptstadt Bangkok. Die Hauptstadt der Provinz Nonthaburi heißt ebenfalls Nonthaburi.
Quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonthaburi_(Provinz)

*Bilder aus derProvinz Nonthaburi 1937*









Abgeordnete des Landwirtschaftsministeriums aus Bangkok



Händler / Verkäufer

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1968/69

----------


## SAMI

Wirklich, wunderbare Pix.

----------


## Thailux

Hi Schiene
Wie ist das zu verstehen Brückenaufbau nach einer Bombardierung.....ist das evtl eine Brücke nach Laos............

----------


## wein4tler

Bereits im Vorfeld des Zweiten Weltkriegs (1939–1945) arbeiteten siamesische und japanische Armeeangehörige eng zusammen, insbesondere als Folge der Anstrengungen Japans zur Entfaltung einer Hegemonie in der Region. 1939 wurde Siam in Thailand umbenannt und hatte bereits vorher in die Armee mit britischer und deutscher Hilfe investiert sowie eine Luftwaffe aufgebaut, die aus japanischen und US-amerikanischen Flugzeugen bestand. Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs war das Land nicht nur in die Auseinandersetzungen der Achsenmächte und der Alliierten sondern auch in alte regionale Konflikte verwickelt. Freiheitsbewegungen in Vietnam, Kambodscha und weniger machtvoll in Laos versuchten die Schwächung Frankreichs nach dessen Fall an das Deutsche Reich auszunutzen. Thailand hatte ebenfalls eine Rechnung offen, nämlich den unfreiwilligen Verzicht auf Laos und kambodschanisches Gebiet, den Frankreich unter Waffendrohung mehrere Jahrzehnte vorher abgepresst hatte. Phibunsongkhram sah die Gelegenheit, dies rückgängig zu machen. Die Ereignisse des Zweiten Weltkriegs in Thailand lassen sich in drei Phasen einteilen: den Krieg gegen Frankreich (1940–1941), den Überfall Japans auf Thailand zur Absicherung Südostasiens gegen Großbritannien (1941–1944) und die Lage nach dem Fall Phibuns (1944–1945).
Japan sah seine Chance in einem Einmarsch in Thailand, um von dort aus in den Nordwesten nach Birma und in den Süden nach Malaya und Singapur vorzustoßen. Nach kurzen Gefechten am 8. Dezember 1941 billigte die thailändische Regierung den Zugriff Japans auf thailändische Ressourcen. Kurze Zeit später unterzeichnete Phibun ein gegenseitiges Beistandsabkommen, das den japanern vollen Zugriff auf das thailändische Eisenbahnsystem gab und Straßen, Flugplätze, Marinebasen und Kommunikationssysteme einschloss. Thailand erhielt mit japanischer Hilfe die 1909 an England verlorenen Gebiete im Süden zurück und konnte in den Shan-Staaten Birmas einen Angriff beginnen. Damit waren sämtliche Ansprüche Thailands an Gebiete erfüllt, die aufgrund der diplomatischen und militärischen Erpressung durch England und Frankreich zwischen 1893 und 1909 aufgegeben werden mussten.
Gegen Ende des Krieges griff Japan aufgrund der Schwächung seiner Rohstoffzentren andernorts immer dreister auf die Ressourcen Thailands zurück, so dass von einer eigentlichen Besetzung des Landes gesprochen werden muss. *Die Alliierten nutzten ihre Luftüberlegenheit und bombardierten Bangkok* und andere Ziele im Land. Phibuns Sympathiewerte schwanden immer mehr, woraufhin sich die zivile politische Elite von ihm abwendete und ihn im Juni 1944 zum Rücktritt zwang. Infolge der Niederlage Japans zwangen England und Frankreich Thailand zur erneuten Aufgabe seiner Territorien in Laos und Kambodscha. Damit war der Zustand vor dem Krieg wiederhergestellt.
Quelle: Wikipedia

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler
Danke für deine Ergänzung
Ich war paar Tage in Dresden und nicht online,nun geht's wieder weiter mit Bildern......


Bei dieser Brücke weiss ich nicht ob die Zerstörung auf Bomben zurück zu führen ist oder ob sie einfach nur schlecht gebaut war...

Tapi River 
"The Tapi (or Tapee) river (Thai: แม่น้ำตาปี, RTGS: Maenam Tapi, Thai pronunciation: [mɛ̂ːnáːm tāːpīː]) is the longest river in southern Thailand. The river originates at the Khao Luang, and has a wide estuary into the Gulf of Thailand at Bandon Bay near the town of Surat Thani. It has a length of 230 kilometres (140 mi)."

*Tapi River 1948
Dorf*



zerstörte Brücke

----------


## schiene

"Zocker" 1969 in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Korat/Umfeld ca.1940 - Strohfilter zum Salzabbau





Salzabbau

----------


## schiene

Bethelnussverkäuferinen - 1898

----------


## schiene

Hauptbahnhof in Bangkok 1920



und 1937

----------


## schiene

1930

----------


## schiene

1901

----------


## Enrico

Nicht nur ein sehr schöner Bahnhof (Kenne ihn nur von Außen), besonders gute gefällt mir das Bild bon 1937. Schon beachtlich die Qualität des Bildes, wenn man bedenkt wie alt es ist und wie damals fotografiert wurde.

----------


## schiene

Zinnabbau  bei Suan Phueng - Ratchaburi,ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Lampang 1918 - Holztransport per Zug



Postbote in Bangkok 1895



junge Männer 1910

----------


## Robert

> Nicht nur ein sehr schöner Bahnhof (Kenne ihn nur von Außen), besonders gute gefällt mir das Bild bon 1937. Schon beachtlich die Qualität des Bildes, wenn man bedenkt wie alt es ist und wie damals fotografiert wurde.


Das Filmmaterial hat sich Jahrzehnte nicht geändert, die Qualität war schon früher sehr gut.
Entweder war die Optik der Kamera nicht gut, oder die Bilder haben durch die Lagerung gelitten.

Ich habe von meinem Großvater Bilder hier, da staunt man, das Bild ist vom 26. Juni 1931 in Hagen,
der Schienenzeppelin ist nur einmal eine größere Strecke gefahren. Das Negativ ist noch auf einer Glasplatte!

----------


## wein4tler

@Robert: Für diese Zeit ein fast utopisches Fahrzeug. Konstruiert wurde er bereits 1929 von Franz Kruckenberg. 1930 gebaut, angetrieben von einem hölzernen Flugzeugpropeller am Heck. Er stellte mit 230,2 km/h einen Geschwindigkeitsweltrekord auf, der 24 Jahre lang Bestand hatte.
Der zweiachsige Wagen war 25,85 m lang und hatte einen Achsabstand von 19,6 m. Eine Zwei- oder Vier-Blatt-Luftschraube aus Eschenholz wurde von einem im Heck sitzenden 12-Zylinder-Flugmotor des Typs BMW VI mit einer Leistung von 600 PS angetrieben. Die Antriebswelle war um 7 Grad nach oben geneigt, um das Fahrzeug auf die Schienen zu drücken. Die Zweiblatt-Luftschraube wurde verwendet, da diese bei Schnellfahrten für höhere Drehzahlen besser geeignet schien.
1932 wurde der Triebwagen für Kruckenbergs neues Projekt umgebaut: Er wurde kurz hinter dem vorderen Laufwerk durchgeschnitten und bekam einen neuen, an den späteren Triebwagen 137 155 angelehnten Kopf mit einem zweiachsigen Drehgestell; die hintere Laufachse blieb erhalten. Im November 1932 war der Umbau abgeschlossen. Der Flugmotor wurde weiterverwendet, die Antriebskraft aber nunmehr hydraulisch über je zwei Föttinger-Flüssigkeitsgetriebe je Fahrtrichtung auf die Achsen des vorderen Drehgestells übertragen. Anstelle des Propellers wurde eine Spitze aufgesetzt. Anfang 1933 erreichte der Wagen 180 km/h.
Ein Nachteil des Schienenzeppelins bestand darin, dass das Anhängen von zusätzlichen Wagen oder das Bilden von Triebzügen nicht möglich war. 
Seine wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeit machte es zudem schwierig, den Zeppelin sinnvoll auf Strecken einzusetzen, die gleichzeitig von anderen Zügen benutzt wurden. Für Rangierfahrten war ein von Batterien gespeister Hilfsantrieb notwendig. Rückwärtsfahrten waren mit dem Festpropeller gar nicht möglich, der Schienenzeppelin war somit ein Ein-Richtungs-Fahrzeug und benötigte entsprechende Infrastruktur zum Wenden, darunter beispielsweise Drehscheiben.

----------


## Robert

> @Robert: ...


Dank für den Beitrag, ich habe ihn nicht gebracht, weil irgend jemand die Infos über seine Fahrt von Berlin nach Düsseldorf rauseditiert hat...

----------


## Robert

Das Bild war echt ein Highlight zwischen den hunderten Glasnegativen meines Großvaters!

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1910



1894 Straßenbahn in Bangkok



Yaowarat Road in Bangkok 1914


Bangkok 1908


Bangkok 1914

----------


## schiene

Sisaket 1936





Roi Et 1940

----------


## schiene

Salzgewinnung/-Filterung - Ort+Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand 1954

----------


## schiene

Bilder von der Bahn ohne Ortsangabe ca.1893 - 1899

----------


## schiene

Alte Bilder kann man mit Hilfe der heutigen Technik auch im Nachhinein verbessern wie man an diesem Bild von ca.1900 sehen kann

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1910

----------


## schiene

Zuckerrohrverarbeitung - 1969

----------


## schiene

Khlong`s in Bangkok - 1896

----------


## schiene

Bangkok / Min Buri - 1914

----------


## schiene

Khlong Tahan bei Bangkok - 1896

----------


## schiene

eine kleine Insel am Chao Phraya welche es nicht mehr gibt - 1896

----------


## schiene

Phetchambun - ca.1904

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar Bilder des thail.Fotografen Saengjun Limlohakul (1924-1997) welcher von Phuket stammt.

Bilder aus den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Markt in Chiang Mai 1934



Strassenverkäufer in Bangkok 1935



Polizist 1975

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Wat Sutthi - Surat Thani -Trommler ca.1950

----------


## schiene

Hafen in Bangkok - 1907



Phra Nakhon Markt - ca.1920

----------


## schiene

Bangkok China Town- 1926

----------


## schiene

Königspalast - Foto von 1896



Wat Po


Wat Phra Keo



Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Ankunft des Königs - 1970

----------


## schiene

ein Wat in Bangkok - Foto von 1896

----------


## schiene

Tanzgruppe aus Südthailand in der Zeit von Rama VI



Tanzgruppe aus der Zeit von Rama VI



Tänzer/innen ca.1880





1874

----------


## schiene

Wat Saket - golden Mount 1893

----------


## schiene

Palastelefanten - 1893



Mutter mit Kind - 1890

----------


## schiene

Surin Elefantenfest - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Wat Khoa Wang bei Phetburi - 1961

----------


## schiene

Der "Flughafen" von Phuket 1954



eine Flugzeug auf Phuket 1928



in der Nähe des Chalong Pier - 1920

----------


## schiene

Poststation am Klong Bang Yai auf Phuket - 1923



Klong Bang Yai River auf Phuket ca.1900



Die Thalang Road in Phuket Town - 1903



Cherngtalay Hauptstrasse in Phuket Town - 1900

----------


## schiene

Phuket 1965 -  ein erschossener Tiger 



The Farang Miners Club Phuket ca.1935



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Leichentransporte ohne genaue Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1910 - Trauerfeierlichkeiten für Rama V



Postbote - 1950

----------


## schiene

Trauerfeierlichkeit für Rama V - 1910

----------


## schiene

Koh Samui - 1975

----------


## schiene

Pattaya - 1969



Khao Lak - 1970



Hat Yai - 1947

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok - 1901



vermutlich 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun - 1869

----------


## schiene

Pattani - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1920

----------


## schiene

Solche Netze / Körbe wurden zum Transport von Schweinen verwendet
1960

----------


## schiene

Bodybuilder Wettbewerb in Ubon - 1981

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Jahr 1865

Kronprinz Chulalongkorn - 1865

----------


## schiene

Fischer ca.1900

----------


## schiene

1938 Ort unbekannt


1938 - Familie nachdem ihr Haus abgebrannt ist - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Telefonamt 1930



Kabelverlegung mit Arbeitselefanten 1976

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene in Ketten 1900



junge Männer in Bangkok 1910

----------


## schiene

Ubon Flughafen - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Zu diesem Bild habe ich keine Auskunft zu Ort und Jahr gefunden.


Khlong in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Phuket - 60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Postboten - Briefträger 1895 und 1896

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok - 1902

----------


## schiene

ca.1880

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## schiene

Public Relations Department Bangkok - 1960



Mitsui Bank in Bangkok 1960

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Wat Saket - Leichenreste nach einer Choleraepedemie ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1935

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1933

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1933

----------


## schiene

Chaloem Buri Intersection 1930 



East Asiatic Company - 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Phra Pathom Chedi - 1935

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya - 1959



Bangkok 1959

----------


## schiene

Hua Lamphong Bahnhof 1935

----------


## schiene

Sapam Han Brücke in Bangkok 1910



Die "große Schauckel" ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Khlongs in Bangkok 1896

----------


## wein4tler

Da war Bangkok noch sehr ländlich.

----------


## schiene

Ein Wat - 1896

----------


## schiene

junge Adlige  - 1876

----------


## schiene

Monks - 1896

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1893

----------


## schiene

Eine Prozession/Parade zur großen Schaukel - Foto aus dem Jahr - 1897



Der Königspalast in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Fortbeweguns-Transportmittel ohne Jahresangabe,diese Bilder stammen aus einer großen Sammlung welche ich heute entdeckte.
Leider sind die Bilder nicht betitelt oder mit Jahresangaben.Einzge Beschriftung war "Lampang geschichtliche Bilder"

----------


## schiene

1944 gab es in Lampang einen Bombenagriff
http://lanna-ww2.com/pages/z02370-Ot...c_page_04.html

----------


## schiene

Lampang ohne Zeitangaben

----------


## schiene

Lampang und Umgebung ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Lampang und Umgebung ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Lampang und Umgebung





Arbeitselefanten

----------


## schiene

Lampang und Umgebung ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Lampang ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok - Foto von 1876

----------


## schiene

Siracha - 1936

----------


## schiene

Hausboot bei Bangkok - 1931

----------


## schiene

Palastwache 1930


Tha Luang Wasserkraftwerk - 1930

----------


## schiene

Monk ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Der "golden Mount" Foto aus dem Jahr 1896

----------


## schiene

Auch das Königshaus braucht ab und wann mal Geld.....
(ohne Jahresangabe)

----------


## schiene

Der Bahnhof von Yala bei einem Hochwasser - 1988

----------


## schiene

Jimmy Page und Robert Plant (Led Zeppelin) 1976 in Bangkok



Studenten in Ayutthaya - 1965

----------


## schiene

Brücke am Khlong Mahanak in Bangkok - ohne Jahresabgabe

----------


## schiene

Sukhothai 1948 - Zuckerpressen -Zuckerhersaftherstellung

----------


## schiene

Chatuschak Markt in Bangkok - 1982



Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Sukhothai 1948 - Dorfleben





Saraburi 1948 - Medizinverkäufer/Heiler



Saraphi 1948

----------


## schiene

Mae Hong Son - 1912



Bangkok Spieler - 1920



Chao Phraya River - 1922

----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene in Ketten - 1909

----------


## schiene

Rama VI mit Ehefrau - 1915



Prinz Mahidol mit seiner Mutter - 1912



Die Töchter von Rama V - 1885

----------


## schiene

Songkran 1971 (vermutlich Chiang Mai)

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Fotos vom 1897

----------


## schiene

Eine alte Spendenquittung (wie hoch und für was weis ich nicht)

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1971

----------


## Enrico

Das sind noch Autos, nen Traum...

----------


## schiene

Phitsanokuk ohne Jahresangabe



Bangkok - vermutlich 50er Jahre

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, die Spendenquittung wird für das abgebildete Kriegschiff sein. Meine Großmutter hatte Krieganleihen aus Kaiserszeit für ein U-Boot. Anscheinend hat man Leute immer für solche Dinge gewinnen können.
Das Kriegmaterial auch Menschen ums Leben bringt, daran haben sie nicht gedacht.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler 
Danke für die Erklärung :: 

Songkran in Chiang Mai - 1967





Koh Samui - 1976

----------


## pit

> Eine alte Spendenquittung (wie hoch und für was weis ich nicht)


Ich hab mal bei unseren Experten nachgefragt. Das scheint wohl ein von der Marine ausgestellter Vertrag über die Ausrüstung eines Kriegsschiffes mit einer Anzahlung von 5 Baht an den Auftragnehmer zu sein. Immerhin gute 100 Jahre alt.

 ::

----------


## schiene

5 Bath  ::  was entspräche das denn heute?

Bangkok - Chao Phraya 1893





Khlong bei Bangkok - 1893



1890 Ort unbekannt 
Betitelt von "schiene"
wo warst du so lange  ::

----------


## schiene

1907 - Feierlichkeiten zur Rückkehr von Rama V aus Europa

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1920

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1890


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1930

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1938

----------


## schiene

Korat 1951 aus der Luft



Chiang Rai 1947

----------


## schiene

Udon - 1948

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - Songkran 1967

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1975

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1895- eine Prozession



Kutschfahrt


Korat 1900 - Der Governeur erwartet den König zur Eröffnung einer Bahnstrecke


Das Dorf Ben Tiem ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1920

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1921







Das franz.Konsulat

----------


## schiene

Songkhla 1931


1932


1928

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok - 1923



Studenten 1930

----------


## schiene

Ein Informationsblatt des  thail. Landwirtschaftsministeriums - 1928


Bangkok 1952

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1950





ohne Jahresangabe



ohne Angaben

----------


## schiene

Siam Girls - 1902

----------


## schiene

1907 - Ort unbekannt


Bahnbau - 1924 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok 1942

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok 1951

----------


## schiene

die große Schaukel in Bangkok - 1941

----------


## schiene

Am Fuß des Wat Arun - 1896

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarten
1902


1906


1912

----------


## schiene

Thammasat Universität  in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



Telefonamt 1930



Postbote ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1969 - ohne Ortsangabe


Thai Airways 1958

----------


## schiene

Söhne des Kronprinzen - 1862


Wat in Bangkok - 1862


Die große Schaukel - 1895

----------


## schiene

keine Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

1893 "Farangs" in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

thail.Kriegsschiff vor Koh Chang - 1941

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof von Chiang Mai - 1960





Bahnhof von Hua Takeh - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Japanische Armisten in Songkhla  - 2.WK

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof bei Aranyaprathet - 1930





1920 - Nordthailand

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte von 1910

----------


## schiene

Hier 4 Statistiken aus dem Jahr 1914


Anzahl von Transportmitteln 1914
(Kwien sind Ochsenkarren)


Anzahl von Booten 1914



Tierpopulation


Population von Menschen in Thailand (Siam)


mehr zu den Statistiken findet ihr im originalen Buch hier:
https://archive.org/details/bangkoksiamdirec1914bank

----------


## schiene

Bilder von Bahnhöfen und Strecken ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Phitsanulok 1969

----------


## schiene

Bahnstrecken ohne Orts-Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bang Kapi -1946

----------


## schiene

Menschen am Bahnhof

1954


Hat Yai ohne Jahresangabe


Yala (Kabu) ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Penicillinimpfung 1959 ohne Ortsangabe


Schirmherstellung 1979 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai 1936 - eine christl.Siedlung mit Kirche für Leprakranke





Leprakranke Chiang Mai - 1936

----------


## schiene

Leprakranke Chiang Mai - 1936

----------


## isaanfan

Ich muß mich doch wieder mal bei schiene bedanken für die Mühe, immer neue solcher Fotos zu zeigen. Interessant allemal!
Aber was, bitte, ist eine Penicillinimpfung?

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## schiene

> Ich muß mich doch wieder mal bei schiene bedanken für die Mühe, immer neue solcher Fotos zu zeigen. Interessant allemal!
> Aber was, bitte, ist eine Penicillinimpfung?
> MfG, isaanfan


Es wird immer schwerer neue/alte Fotos zu finden aber ich mache das doch gerne  :: 

Penicillin:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penicilline

Leprakranker mit Helfer 1936 in Chiang Mai


3 Krankenschwestern für Leprakranke 1936 in Chiang Mai

----------


## schiene

Si Racha - 1948

----------


## chauat

Hierzu kam ich auf die Idee wie es eigentlich mit Lepra Aktuell in DE und der Welt bestellt ist.
Siehe hier: http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichte...in-Deutschland
oder hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lepra
Abgehakt ist die Sache noch nicht wirklich.

Auch von mir mal ein  ::  für deine Mühe Schiene!

----------


## isaanfan

Also, ich weiß schon, was Penicillin ist. Weiß aber nicht, daß damit geimpft wird.
Aber vielleicht kann mich unser "Doktor" wein4ler mal aufklären. :: 

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## wein4tler

Möglicherweise handelte es sich dabei um Versuchsimpfungen. Vorbeugende Impfungen mit Penicillin sind mir nicht bekannt. Vielleicht hatte sich das kleine Kerlchen eine Blutvergiftung zu gezogen, dann wäre ein Antibiotikum auch angebracht.

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Hat Yai - 1967

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - ca.1910



Pattani ca.1910


ca.1910

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1895


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

zu diesem Bild (vermutlich Nordthailand) habe ich keine Angaben gefunden

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1927

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in Farbe - 1959

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Kosmetik Girl  ::  Lippen müssen gepflegt werden.....

----------


## schiene

Menschen und Bahnhöfe

1952


ohne Jahresangaben

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Postkarten aus der Zeit von Rama V

----------


## schiene

1893



ein Ölgemälde eines franz.Künstlers aus dem Jahr 1861

----------


## schiene

Charoen Khrung Road - 1901

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Scheinbar war es auch in Thailand um die zwanziger Jahre üblich das sich Damen wie Herren kleideten.Dies war ja auch zu dieser Zeit in Berlin "in" und chic.

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Polizei 1887



königl.Palastwache 1885



Armeeangehörige 1899

----------


## schiene

Palastwache und königl.Träger - 1901



Loei,Dorfbewohner warten auf die Ankunft des Königs - 1901

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Ihn erkennt ja wohl jeder

----------


## schiene

Bangkok- eine von Farangs geführte Druckerei - 1895 



Das Haus und die Diener eines reichen Kaufmanns  Namens Luang Suwanakit - 1897

----------


## schiene

ohne Angaben

----------


## schiene

Die Kaset Suek Brücke in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Waren-Lagerhaus am Hafen des Chao Phraya - 1935

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

"Krokos" in Thailand.Die Bilder sind aus der Zeit von 1955-1964.
Das erste Bild scheint mir durch die Optik etwas verzerrt.Das Kroko ist einfach im Verhältnis viel zu groß.

----------


## schiene

Werbung für Singha Bier

----------


## schiene

Ein "Krematorium"Chiang Mai 40er Jahre


Chiang Mai - Waffenkauf - 1939

----------


## schiene

Doge Bus - 1948



Schulbus - 1961

----------


## schiene

Loei 1901 - Dorfbewohner warten auf die Ankunft des Königs

----------


## schiene

Lampang - 1913



Wat Pho  in Bangkok 1890



ca.1900 - ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

1907 - Ort unbekannt



Schamanen in Sisaket - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1920 - Ort unbekannt


1935 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Eine siamesische Gesandtschaft nach England, 1858



die brit.Botschaft in Bangkok - ohne Jahresabgabe

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Nayok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Nayok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Eine alte Zeichnung  aus dem Wat Pho von Massagepunkte  - aus dem Jahr 1832

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand - 1894



Nakhon Phanom - 1890



Nonthaburi - 1895

----------


## schiene

Chaiyaphum - 1903


Polizeistation in Phetchaphum - 1936

----------


## schiene

eine Strasse in Bangkok - ca.1885



Bangkok - Victory Monument  - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Chao Phraya in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Girls aus Nong Khai - 1923

----------


## schiene

adliger Thai - 1880


Kampheng Phet - ohne Jahresangabe



ca.1900 ohne Ortsangabe


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1895

----------


## schiene

Arbeitselefanten in Chiang Mai - 1963

----------


## schiene

Songkhla - 1930



ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1963

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Chiang Mai - 1962


Chiang Mai - 1963

----------


## schiene

zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden

----------


## schiene

Rama V in  Phra Mongkol Bophit -Ayutthaya


1904 - ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



Nakhon Sawan - 1951

----------


## schiene

1951


1953

----------


## schiene

Blick auf den "golden Mount" 1960



1969

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1960

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Lamphun - 1959

----------


## schiene

Die Memorial Brücke in Bangkok - 1958

----------


## schiene

Khlongs in Bangkok in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1902



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Monks - 1896



Der Prinz von Lampang 1920



Prinz Anatal - ohne Jahresangabe



Der Prinz von Sukhothai - 1900

----------


## schiene

Am Chao Phraya - 1910



Münzprägeanstalt in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Polizei - Nordthailand - 1912



Mukdahan - 1900

----------


## schiene

1904 - ohne Ortsangabe





Eine Schulfussballmannschaft - 1915

----------


## schiene

Songkhla - 1927



eine Heiratsurkunde - 1928

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Bangkok aus der Luft - 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Blick vom Wat Arun - 50er Jahre



Pat Pong Road in Bangkok - 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

eine Heiratsurkunde - 1928

----------


## schiene

1949 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

adlige Siam Girls - 1890

----------


## schiene

1915

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1903



Thonburi ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Siam Girls - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Gesichter aus dem Nordosten Thailands - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarten ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Girl und Boy Bangkok - 1880

----------


## schiene

Siam Girl - 1880



Siam Girls - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Tanzgruppe aus Südthailand - 1930



Südthailand - 1916

----------


## schiene

Vor der Chulalongkorn Universität in Bangkok - Jahr unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Monk mit Schülern - 1880

----------


## schiene

königl.Barke - 1925





Chulalongkorn Brücke in Ratchaburi - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1906

----------


## schiene

1967

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1956 - Ort unbekannt



Hua Hin - 1968

----------


## schiene

1906

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1902

----------


## schiene

Rama V in der Türkei - 1897

----------


## schiene

1910

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## schiene

Bau des Buhmibol Staudamms in der Provinz Tak 1957

----------


## schiene

Bau des Khun Tan Tunnels bei Lampang - 1907

----------


## schiene

1920



1934

----------


## schiene

Einweihung der Straßenbahn in Bangkok - 1894

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun - 1920

----------


## schiene

1907



1907

----------


## schiene

1907

----------


## schiene

ca.1920

----------


## schiene

Wat Phra Keo und Tankstelle - 1940

----------


## schiene

1909



Phetchaburi - 1864

----------


## schiene

1920

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1929

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Leichenverbrennung - ohne Jahres und Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun - 1865



Monks ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Gouverneur von Lamphun mit Familie - 1922



ohne Jahresangabe


Die Prinzessin  Om von Lampang - ohne Jahresangabe (sieht/sah ausgesprochen hübch aus  ::  )

----------


## schiene

1890

----------


## schiene

"ภาพนี้อาจเป้นครั้งแรกของบางคนที่ได้ยลโฉม....นี่คือ  ภาพตำรวจแคระในคุ้มของเจ้า บุญวาทย์วงศ์มานิต ( 6 พฤศจิกายน พ.ศ. 2400 - 5 ตุลาคม พ.ศ. 2465) เจ้าผู้ครองนครลำปาง องค์ที่ ๑๐ แห่ง "พระราชวงศ์ทิพย์จักราธิวงศ์ (เจ้าเจ็ดตน)" (ครองราชย์ พ.ศ. 2440 - พ.ศ. 2465) ตลอดรัชสมัย เจ้าบุญวาทย์วงษ์มานิต ทรงดำรงพระองค์ไว้ซึ่งความมั่นคงสุจริตและความจงรักภ  ักดีต่อ พระบรมราชวงศ์จักรี พระองค์ได้ทรงพัฒนานครลำปางและ เมืองบริวารในด้านต่างๆ ให้ทันกับการพัฒนาในส่วนกลาง ได้ทรงประทานที่ดินและทุนทรัพย์ส่วนพระองค์ เพื่อจัดสร้างถาวรวัตถุในการทำนุ บำรุงพระพุทธศาสนา และการก่อสร้างสถานศึกษา ตลอดจนสถานที่ราชการต่างๆ เพื่อความผาสุกแก่ประชาชนลำปางอย่าง แท้จริง"

----------


## schiene

westlich gekleidete Königstöchter aus der Zeit von Rama V

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 20er Jahre

----------


## schiene

20 Tonnen Opium werden bei Chiang Rai verbrannt - 1977

----------


## schiene

Der Mae Kok River bei Chiang Mai - 1952

----------


## schiene

1975

----------


## schiene

Bangkok Markt - 1917


Bangkok - 1927

----------


## schiene

Siam Girls - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Khlong in/bei Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bergvolk bei Chiang Rai - 1905

----------


## schiene

Postkarten aus dem Jahr - 1906

----------


## schiene

Zu diesem Bild ohne Jahresangabe schrieb der thail.Poster "früher beschäftigten die Thais die Chinesen....heute ist es leider andersrum "


Zocker (ohne Jahresangabe)

----------


## isaanfan

> Zu diesem Bild ohne Jahresangabe schrieb der thail.Poster "früher beschäftigten die Thais die Chinesen....heute ist es leider andersrum "


Das Bild zeigt ja auch schon gut, warum das so ist.   ::

----------


## schiene

Schulklasse in Bangkok - 1968

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1907



ca.1896

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok - 1896

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1946

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom -1904

----------


## schiene

Landvermessung in Nordthailand -  ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1885 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Phra Phatom Chedi - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



Bangkok - 1910

----------


## schiene

Phuket 1952

----------


## schiene

Pathum Thani - 1922

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1908



1912



1913

----------


## schiene

Postboten mit Moped - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postbotin? - 1967

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1887

----------


## schiene

ca.1896

----------


## schiene

Yala - 1965



1975 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Jungle trails and jungle people; travel, adventure and observation in the Far East, von  Caspar Whitney aus 
dem Jahr 1905

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Brunnen/Wasserverkäufer in Thonburi - 1920




Ayutthaya - 1937

----------


## schiene

Polizist in Bangkok - 1926



Polizist auf Phuket - 1930

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Das Hotel Europa in Bangkok - 1912

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1911

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1933



Ayutthaya - 1937

----------


## schiene

Kanchanaburi - 1937

----------


## schiene

Postkarte - 1905



Postkarte - 1916

----------


## schiene

Die Schlangenfarm des "Queen Saovabha Memorial Institutes" in Bangkok 1938

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Nayok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte nach Paris - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai ohne Jahresangabe





auf der Jagd

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in/bei Chiang Rai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



Ein Coffeeshop ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1912

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1860

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1935

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1950



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn bei/in Lopburi - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Polizei oder Armee? ca.1925

----------


## Enrico

Armee, würde ich behaupten

----------


## schiene

1897



Petchaburi - 1897

----------


## schiene

Mutter mit Kind - 1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca. 1900



Bangkok ? ca.1900

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Hbf in Bangkok - 1910

----------


## schiene

1930

----------


## schiene

Ubon ohne Jahresangabe



Sisaket 1917

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya - 1868


Ayutthaya Historical Park - 1954

----------


## schiene

1923

----------


## schiene

Armee 1903



Polizei Chiang Mai ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Am Chao Phraya 1875



1888

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand - 1901



bei Chiang Mai - 1889

----------


## schiene

Samut Prakan - 1920

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ein "Gemälde" von E.Hildebrandt aus dem Jahr 1864

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1905

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok - 1948



1958

----------


## schiene

Straßenhändler in Bangkok 1935



1962

----------


## schiene

Provinz Loei - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Die Rückseite der Postkarte - Da entdeckte ich auch das Jahr - 1921

----------


## schiene

Wassertanks/Speicher in Bangkok zur Zeit von Rama VI



eine thail.Fußballmannschaft 1912

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya - 1923



Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe



ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V bei der Anhörung von Dorfbewohnern - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Palastwache/Leibgarde zur Zeit von Rama V



Polizei von Lopburi - 1901

----------


## schiene

Ubon zur Zeit des Vietnamkrieges - Bargirls

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1920

----------


## schiene

Ubon ca.1900



Ubon 1938



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Charoen Khrung Road - 1899



eine Buchdruckerei in Bangkok ca. 1890

----------


## schiene

ca.1970 US Airbase in Ubon - Thais als Schuhputzer

----------


## schiene

Auf dem Ping River bei Chiang Mai - 1952

----------


## schiene

Der Kok River in der Provinz Chiang Mai - 1952

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun in Bangkok - 1869

----------


## schiene

Thonburi - 1893


Samut Prakan 1947

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Postkarten 1907



1915


1937

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe



Bangkok - 1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1922

----------


## schiene

Saraburi - Eislieferung/Transport 1936



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1960



Kampffische - 1960

----------


## schiene

kleine Bootswerft in /bei Bangkok - 1960



Reistransportboot - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1890



ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun - ca.1880


golden Mount - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

königliche Reisegruppe ohne Jahres und Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Chanthaburi 1935

----------


## schiene

Mukdahan - 1969





Mukdahan - 1970

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Pathom - 1917



Khlong San in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Loei - 1938

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1902

----------


## schiene

Feierlichkeiten in Bangkok - 1864


Bangkok-Blick auf die Charoen Khrung Road  - 1884 



Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

königl.Boote

1925


1982

----------


## schiene

Transport von einem Stachelschwein - ohne Jahresangabe


moderner Traktor in/bei Chiang Mai - 1902


Unfall 1934

----------


## schiene

Reismarkt-Handel in Sisaket 1936

----------


## schiene

Reismühle in Thonburi - 1935

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Chao Phraya - 1964



Bangkok - Chao Phraya - 1904

----------


## schiene

Khlongs in Bangkok
1893


1930

----------


## schiene

Chantaburi 1890

----------


## schiene

ca.1896 ohne Ortsangaben



Arbeitselefanten in der Provinz Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1930

----------


## schiene

Bad im Fluß-Khon Kaen -1898



Songkhla ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Ko Samui 1976

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Die Stadtmauer von Songkhla - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Diese beiden Bilder waren wohl die Vorlage für die Skulpturen an der Brücke welche sich in der Nähe vom golden Mount in
Bangkok befindet.

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand/Laos? ohne Jahresangabe



Elefanten in Nordthailand - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Samut Prakan - 1920



Palastwache - 1926



Die große Schaukel in Bangkok -ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Hausarbeit - 1963



Songkranzeremonie - 1924

----------


## schiene

Songkran in Lopburi - 1961

----------


## schiene

Phra Phatom Chedi - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Provinz Chiang Rai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

königliche Barke - 1925

----------


## schiene

Pattani - 1929

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe



Bangkok - 1930

----------


## schiene

Chonburi 1897

----------


## schiene

Bei Bangkok - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Rayong - 1936

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof von Sawankhalok - 1936

----------


## schiene

Badetag - Siam Girls ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Ein Sägewerk in/bei Korat - 1936

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 50er Jahre



ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Tollwutimpfung - vermutlich 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Händler .ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1930

----------


## schiene

Schulgirls in Bangkok - 1962



Bangkok - 1969

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1971



Bangkok - 1979

----------


## schiene

einfaches Haus in/bei Bangkok - 1965

----------


## schiene

Surat Thani - 1965





Ein Foto von 1893 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ? 1911

----------


## schiene

Der König trägt sich in das Goldene Buch der Stadt Berlin ein.(links Oberbürgermeister Sahm) - 1934

----------


## schiene

Ein chin.Restaurant - Phuket 1953

----------


## schiene

Wasserräder bei Lampang -ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof  Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



Hochwasser am Bahnhof 1942

----------


## schiene

Luftaufnahme vom Bahnhof in Bangkok - ca.1960

----------


## schiene

Khlong in/bei Bangkok - 1896

----------


## schiene

ca.1900 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok - 1975

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya - 1936

----------


## schiene

Südthailand ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Schulheft aus den 40er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof Bangkok - 1935

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Markt in Thonburi - 1907

----------


## schiene

Ratchaburi - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Weißer Elefant des Königshauses - 1925

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof in Bangkok 1933



Bahnhof in Bangkok 1937

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof in Bangkok 1967

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof in Chiang Mai 1964

----------


## schiene

Chantaburi ca. 1890

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai ohne Jahresangabe



bei Chiang Mai - 1948

----------


## schiene

Geschäfte in Bangkok - 1964

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1950

----------


## schiene

Die königliche Barken

ohne Jahresangabe



1950





ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Menschen und Bahnhöfe





1982

----------


## schiene

Songkhla 1953


Kok Bodhi - 1954

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1960

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1966

----------


## schiene

Reislager/Händler in Bangkok - 1956

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1974



Bangkok - 1976

----------


## schiene

Khun Tan Tunnel - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Blick auf den golden Mount



Markt in Bangkok - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Postkarten ca.1900

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1972

----------


## schiene

MZ Motorräder Made in DDR

----------


## schiene

Eine Prinzessin - 1895

----------


## schiene

Alte Postkarten in Farbe ca.1920

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1910



Postmann - ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Bangkok in den 1920er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1930

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Siam Girls 1897

----------


## schiene

Rama V  - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Siamesische Armee mit Kriegselefanten - 1875

----------


## schiene

Lagerhalle von Coca Cola - 1956



Verkaufsladen bei Bangkok mit Coca Cola Werbung - 1956

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok ca.1900



1920

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Das "unzensierte Foto" habe ich leider im Net noch nicht gefunden...



ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Miss Prom wurde die  Riesenfrau aus dem Isaan genannt .Das Bild stammt aus dem Jahr 1904.
Sie war 2,15 Meter groß und wog angeblich 250 Kg.Sie verdiente ihren Unterhalt indem sie sich für Geld z.b.
in Bangkok für 25 Satang pro Person besichtigen lies.Sie starb an Pocken.Leider habe 
ich keine weiteren Infos zu ihr gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Khlong ca.1900

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ca.1896



Girl - 1883

----------


## schiene

20er Jahre ?
Hier noch viele Infos und Daten zu dem Flugzeug
http://www.wings-aviation.ch/11-RTAF...er.htm#History

----------


## schiene

ohne Ortsangabe - 1973

----------


## schiene

Dieses Kostüm gewann bei einer Kostüm- Modenschau 1943 den ersten Preis 



Das "lustige" Bild war ohne Jahresangabe,dürfte aber so ca. in den 50er Jahren entstanden sein

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1930

----------


## schiene

Adlige mit Dienerschaft - ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Hua Hin - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1956

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom - 1880

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom - 1889

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Queen Saovabha mit Prinzessinen - 1890

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Rama VII - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Suphanburi - 1935

----------


## schiene

Lager-Geschäftshaus in Trang - 1937

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Phanom - Anfang der 70er

----------


## schiene

Bilder von dem  Siriraj Hospital - Mahidol University -1960

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bangkok 60er Jahre - Waschtag

----------


## schiene

Schule in Songkhla -1961



Songkhla - 1960

----------


## schiene

Suphan Buri - 1959

----------


## schiene

*Polizei- Polizeiuniformen*

1889

1917

1927

1929

1938

1940

1952

1957


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Songkhla - 1949

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Stadtbezirk Bang Rak - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

eine Art Spiel -  keine weiteren Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

ein Prinz - 1895

----------


## schiene

Phuket 1979

----------


## schiene

ca.1925

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1940

----------


## schiene

Thai Navy Marines - ca.1960

----------


## schiene

Suphanburi - 1937

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe





1960

----------


## schiene

Hua Hin 1968

----------


## schiene

Millitär-Kadettenschule in Samut Sakhon 

1937



1940

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1963

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Ayutthaya - 1937



1945

----------


## schiene

Loy Krathong 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1900



ca.1900 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Suphan Buri - 1935

----------


## schiene

Krocketspieler im Palast ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Eine Takrawspielerin - 1957

----------


## schiene

ein Prinz als Monk - 1875


ein Prinz vor der "Haarschneide Zeremonie" - 1928

----------


## schiene

Bangkok -1910

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya - 1900



Bang Sai - 1935

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Provinz Surin - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Zuckerrohrpresse - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Monk mit Schüler - 1911

----------


## schiene

Bilder zu denen ich keine Orts und Jahresangaben gefunde habe

----------


## schiene

Blick vom Wat Saket in Bangkok - 1891



Tote welche sich keine Beerdigung leisten konnten wurden von den Geiern gefressen und der Rest wurde verbrannt

----------


## schiene

hochrangige Offiziere ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

thail Soldaten 1917 welche nach Europa in den 1.WK gingen



Ausrüstung/Uniform

----------


## schiene

Bilder von der Bestattung von Rama V - 1911

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1972

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1972

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1972

----------


## schiene

Wat Saket in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1936 ohne Ortsangaben

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Bahnhof von Lopburi - 1935

----------


## schiene

Sukhothai - 1936

----------


## schiene

Girls aus Lamphun - 1936

----------


## schiene

Kamphaeng Phet 1906 - Ankunft von König Rama V und Begleitern

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Maha Sarakham - 1936

----------


## schiene

Bangkok am Chao Phraya - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Kamphaeng Phet 1906 - Ankunft von König Rama V und Begleitern

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

die letzten beiden Bilder dieser Fotoserie



Rama V mit Begleitern

----------


## schiene

Bangkok am Chao Phraya - ca.1900



Badetag - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1960

----------


## schiene

Die siamesische Armee mit Kriegselefanten 1875 beim Kampf gegen die Ho aus Laos

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok - 1904


ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von - 1921

----------


## schiene

Postkarte - 1920

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von - 1920

----------


## schiene

Krankenwagen - 1933

----------


## schiene

siamesische Armee ca.1870



1899

----------


## schiene

Ratchaburi - 1904



Rangsit - 1945

----------


## schiene

1903

----------


## schiene

Phetchabun - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai  ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Medizinstudenten - ohne Jahresangabe (vermutlich 30er Jahre)

----------


## schiene

Zinnhändler auf Phuket ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Phisai ohne Jahresangabe



1900 - ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

keine Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

Phetchabun - ca.50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Sehr einfacher kleiner Wat bei Ayutthaya - ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Bilder einer histor.Millitärparade in Bangkok 1934

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Phetchabun - ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Eine Fischreuse aus Bambus 1931 - Ort unbekannt



Siam Girls - 1890

----------


## schiene

Rangsit - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Getöteter Tiger auf Phuket 1965 
Übrigens wurde 1974 der letzte Tiger auf Phuket getötet.

----------


## schiene

Arbeitselefanten in Nordthailand - 1955

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1971

----------


## schiene

Der "Airport" von Phuket - 1955

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe



Rama V mit seinen Kindern - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1897

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1910

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1948

----------


## schiene

1862

----------


## schiene

Kriegselefanten - 1866

----------


## manni

Ich habe hier noch ein altes Bild von meiner Freundin.
Das müsste ungefähr 40 Jahre alt sein. Meine ist die Zweite von links

----------


## schiene

Siamese ca.1930

----------


## schiene

Postkarten von 1909

----------


## schiene

1908


1912

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Nakhon Si Thammarat - 1941

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1956



Bangkok - 1972

----------


## schiene

Sakhon Nakhon - 1948 - von der Polizei verhaftete "Aufständige"

----------


## schiene

Roi Et - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der "golden Mount" in Bangkok - 1880

----------


## schiene

1941

----------


## schiene

Elefantenjagd ohne Orts und Jahresangabe



Maha Sarakham - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1932

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof von Cumporn - 1952

----------


## schiene

Bahnstreckenbau bei Phitsanulok - 1915

----------


## schiene

ohne Angaben

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1957

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1951

----------


## schiene

Blick auf den Wat Arun - 1940

----------


## schiene

Adlige ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Tempel Wat) in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte vom Wat Arun - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

keine weiteren Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

1905

----------


## schiene

Diese Karte wurde mit Hilfe einer deutschen Technik aus Sachsen gedruckt - 1900



altes Buch ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Ergänzung zum letzten Bild:
1913 veröffentlichte König Rama VI ein Theatersück mit dem Titel  "Herz eines Kriegers"
Hier der Einbandtitel

----------


## schiene

Der deutsche Bauingenieur  Emil Eisenhofer (links im Bild) welcher für den Bau des Khun Tan Tunnels zuständig war - 1923

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1900

----------


## schiene

Pattani - 1889

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai - 1935

----------


## schiene

Badetag in Bangkok - 1950

----------


## schiene

Badetag in Bangkok - 1950

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1932

----------


## schiene

Pattani ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - ca.1900

----------


## schorschilia

ich sag dann mal wieder danke, für das Einstellen der tollen Bilder aus der guten alten Zeit aus Thailand

----------


## schiene

> ich sag dann mal wieder danke, für das Einstellen der tollen Bilder aus der guten alten Zeit aus Thailand


Danke,Bildmaterial hab ich noch genug  :: 

Bei diesen Bildern handelt es sich um den Besuch eines Gesandten des Königs
welcher die Tempelanlage Phanom Rung bei Prakhon Chai besuchte. Die Bilder waren ohne Jahresangabe.
Interessant ist der baul.Zustand  früher. Ich schätze die Bilder auf die Jahre ca.1920 -1925

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bei diesen Bildern handelt es sich um den Besuch eines Gesandten des Königs
welcher die Tempelanlage Phanom Rung bei Prakhon Chai besuchte. Die Bilder waren ohne Jahresangabe.
Interessant ist der baul.Zustand früher. Ich schätze die Bilder auf die Jahre ca.1920 -1925

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Strafgefangene Rebellen - 1902

----------


## schiene

Prakhon Chai - vermutlich 60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Thaimassage - ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Apotheke in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## Enrico

Sieht aus wie die Apotheke im Nachbarort heute, nur statt Fahrräder halt Roller  ::

----------


## schiene

Rama VII bei Chiang Mai - 1926



alte Postkarte ca.1900

----------


## schiene

3 alte Postkarten welche 1910 gedruckt wurden

----------


## schiene

Sisaket - 1936

----------


## schiene

ohne Angaben

----------


## schiene

1937

----------


## schiene

Phetchaburi - 1920



Patthalang - 1921

----------


## schiene

Thailand oder Laos - ca. 1880

----------


## schiene

Marktszene 1922 - ohne Ortsangabe



Reisbauern 1916 - ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Bei diesem Bild wird ein Schachspiel mit lebenden "Figuren" gezeigt.
Leider habe ich keine weiteren Infos zu diesem Bild gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Trocknen von Reisnudeln - Chiang Mai ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1919



Monks - 1921

----------


## schiene

Prinz Chulalongkorn 1865 (später Rama V)

----------


## schiene

Der erste Radiosender Thailands - 1930

----------


## wein4tler

Frau vom Stamme der Tai Yai 1894.
Die Tai Yai (Große Tai) werden den Shan-Bergstämmen an der Grenze zu Burma zugeordnet.
Die Völker der Shan sind eng mit den Thais verwandt und können auf eine jahrtausendealte Geschichte zurückblicken. Schon zu vorchristlichen Zeiten und im 3. Jahrhundert n. Chr. fielen Shan in Burma (Myanmar) ein. Bei einer großen Volkswanderung im 13. Jahrhundert zogen die Shan dann mit den Thais zusammen in den Süden. Zwar sind sie im Gegensatz zu anderen in den Bergen lebenden Völkern Buddhisten, doch blieb auch der Animismus bis heute erhalten. 
Die Frauen werden als besonders emanzipiert beschrieben. Die Shan sind bekannt für ihr Talent in verschiedenen handwerklichen Tätigkeiten, außerdem betreiben sie Viehzucht und Ackerbau. Auch wunderschöne Webmuster und Töpfereien und mit Blattgold verzierte Lackarbeiten gehören zu ihren Spezialitäten.




Frauen der Thai Oo oder Muso die den Bergstämmen der Lahu zugerechnet werden. Der Name "Muso" bedeutet Jäger.
Die Einwanderung der Lahu in Thailand ist vor über 200 Jahren anzusetzen und auch nach den beiden Weltkriegen dürfte es eine Einwanderungswelle gegeben haben. Mittlerweile gibt es ungefähr 80.000 Lahu in Thailand, von denen die meisten an der Grenze zu Myanmar leben. In Thailand werden die Lahu in drei Hauptgruppen unterteilt, nämlich in die schwarzen Lahu , die roten Lahu und in eine Restgruppe. Die Sprache der Lahu ist eine sinotibetische Sprache, die zur Gruppe der Lolo-Sprachen gehört. Sie hat angeblich 7 Töne. 
Viele der Lahu sind Jäger und erlegen ihre Beute mit Armbrüsten oder vergifteten Pfeilen. Tatsächlich bedeutet "Lahu" in ihrer Sprache "Jäger". Mohn bauen die thailändischen Lahus im Gegensatz zu ihren chinesischen Verwandten kaum an, sie sind aber berühmt für ihre kräutermedizinischen Kenntnisse. Daneben ist auch die Viehzucht sehr verbreitet, vordergründig die Schweine- und Geflügelzucht. Die Lahu betreiben hauptsächlich Ackerbau mit Gemüse, Trockenreis, Früchten und Gewürzen. Die Landwirtschaft basiert hier hauptsächlich auf Brandrodung, bei der ein Gebiet gerodet und für den Anbau von Nutzpflanzen hergerichtet wird. Ist der Boden erschöpft, muss sich die Lahu-Familie nach einem anderen Gebiet umsehen und gegebenenfalls weiterziehen. 
Der Großteil der Behausungen ist auf Pfählen errichtet, wobei alle Haustypen eine Veranda besitzen, einen Schlaf- und einen Wohnraum. Dort befinden sich die Feuerstelle und, in großer Entfernung zur Tür, der Hausaltar. 
In einem Lahu-Dorf treffen die Dorfältesten die Entscheidungen, wobei sich die Einwohner fügen, oder das Dorf verlassen müssen.
Lahus leben in der Regel monogam und die Kleinfamilie spielt in der hierarchischen Struktur des Dorfes eine große Rolle. Für eine gewisse Zeit nach der Hochzeit zieht der Schwiegersohn in das Haus der Brauteltern um dort den Brautpreis abzuarbeiten.

Generell glauben die Lahu an Geister, an eine höchste Gottheit und daran, dass die Seele den Gegenpart zum Körper darstellt. Ihr Glaube beinhaltet auch regelmäßige Opfergaben, um den dadurch gewährten Schutz aufrechterhalten zu können. Krankheiten werden auf böse Naturgeister zurückgeführt. 
Die Lahu in Nordthailand nahe der burmesischen Grenze glauben an die Existenz einer großen Zahl von übernatürlichen Wesen, für die sie *Geisteraustreibungsrituale* veranstalten. Sie denken sich die Erde als flache Scheibe, deren Rand das Himmelsgewölbe berührt. Die aus den Bergen herabfließenden Bäche vereinigen sich zu Flüssen, die dem südlichen Rand der Erde zufließen. An diesen entlegensten Punkt der Erde verbannt der Exorzist die böswilligen Geister (Lahu jaw) in seinen Austreibungsritualen. Um das Haus eines Auftraggebers von den bösen Geistern zu befreien, lehnt er zunächst das Geisterhäuschen yaw yeh („Geisterhaus“, thailändisch San Phra Phum) gegen eine Hauswand. Er benötigt für das Ritual unter anderem einen Korb, der gepuffte Hirse, Sand und ein einzelnes Hühnerei enthält. Mit dem Korb hockt er sich vor das Haus und blickt in dessen Richtung. Zu Beginn seines Austreibungsrituals wirft er eine Handvoll Sand und Hirsekörner gegen das Dach des Hauses. Danach folgt eine längere Ansprache an die Geister in mehrerer Abschnitten, die er jeweils durch weiteres Sand- und Körner-Werfen abgrenzt. Diese auf mehrfache Weise zu deutende symbolische Handlung soll als Geschenk die Geister versöhnen, sie solange an ihrem Verbannungsort halten, bis der Sand zerfallen ist (also ewig) und ihnen mit dem Pi ya, einem mächtigen übernatürlichen Gegner drohen, dessen Hilfe sich der Exorzist bedient.
Nun befragt der Exorzist das Eierorakel. Er nimmt das Ei, steht auf und wirft es über das Dach des Hauses. Wenn das Ei beim Auftreffen auf dem Boden aufplatzt, nimmt er es als Zeichen, dass sein bisheriges Bemühen erfolgreich war. Sollte das Ei in weichem Gras gelandet und ganz geblieben sein, so muss das gesamte Ritual wiederholt und wiederum am Ende mit einem Eierwurf überprüft werden. Danach bietet er den Geistern mit einer weiteren formelhaften Ansprache das Geisterhäuschen yaw yeh als Aufenthaltsort an. Ob sich die Geister hineinbegeben haben, prüft er mit dem yaw yeh-Orakel. Er wirft das aus einem Bambusstab und Blattwerk bestehende Geisterhäuschen über das Hausdach. Wenn es mit dem Stab zum Haus orientiert am Boden zu liegen kommt, sind die Geister verschwunden, andernfalls sind sie noch da und die Prozedur muss bis zum gewünschten Ergebnis wiederholt werden.




Frau vom Stamme der Meo oder Hmong.
Sie gehören zum Meo-Yao-Zweig der austro-asiatischen-Sprachfamilie. Ins heutige Thailand sind Sie im Laufe des 18. und 19. Jahrhunderts von Süd-China über Laos eingewandert und zählen mit über 80'000 Mitgliedern als 2. größtes Bergvolk.

Ebenfalls eine vielfältige Rolle spielt das Ei in der Kultur der Hmong. Der Schöpfergott Saub brachte die Urhenne dazu, Eier zu legen. Dies geschah noch vor der Sintflut und dem Erscheinen der ersten Hmong. Viele Krankheiten werden mit Hilfe von Kräutersud kuriert, dem oft ein Ei beigemischt ist. Mit Kräuter- und Geistermedizin ist üblicherweise die älteste Frau des Familienclans befasst. Einige magische Rituale wie "laig dab" (Fütterung der Ahnengeister) und "hu plig" müssen häufig durchgeführt werden. *Hu plig* ist ein Ritual, um die Freiseele "tus plig", die sich vom Körper eines Kranken entfernt hat, zurückzuholen. Bei einem Neugeborenen ist die "tus plig" noch nicht vorhanden und muss erst durch dieses Ritual in seinen Körper gebracht werden. Hierfür tritt ein Schamane in Aktion, der mit den Geistern Verbindung aufnimmt und zu dessen Ausrüstung ein Stuhl gehört, auf dem sich ein Teller mit Reis und einem Ei darauf befindet. Für mehrere Arten von Wahrsagung kann ein Ei als Orakel verwendet werden; unter anderem für die Frage, welcher Schamane für eines der genannten durchzuführenden Rituale der geeignetste ist. Um dieses herauszufinden balanciert ein Familienmitglied ein Ei auf einer Flasche oder auf seinem Handrücken und murmelt dabei den Namen des Schamanen. Bleibt das Ei in Position, so sollte der Betreffende einbestellt werden.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der Text zu den Bildern...interessant  ::

----------


## pit

Ja, das stimmt. Das gibt den Bildern gleich mehr Farbe.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ankunft des französischen Botschafters in Siam 1685 (gemalt von Antonio Joli)
*
Narai der Große*,  wurde am 26. Oktober 1656 bis zu seinem Tode am 11. Juli 1688 König des siamesischen Reiches von Ayutthaya als Nachfolger von König Prasat Thong, nach einigen Ränkespielen und Palastrevolten, bei denen seine zwei Vorgänger Chai und Suthammaracha, hingerichtet wurden.
Die Europäer waren auf die wachsende Wirtschaftskraft Siams aufmerksam geworden und gierten nach den reichen Bodenschätzen des Landes. Schon unter seinem Vater hatte es erste Erpressungsversuche durch die Holländer und durch die Japaner gegeben.
Narai entwickelte eine wohlausgewogene Balance-Politik zwischen den europäischen Mächten, die über die Jahrhunderte ein Kennzeichen der Außenpolitik Siams und Thailands werden sollte. Sie sicherte Thailand im Ergebnis die Autonomie innerhalb seiner Landesgrenzen, eine Kolonialisierung – wie bei den anderen südostasiatischen Staaten – konnte Thailand dadurch stets abwehren.
Narai wusste die Vorteile der Handelsbeziehungen mit den Europäern zu nutzen und das Land erlebte eine deutliche Modernisierung. Zunächst näherte sich Siam den Franzosen an: 1662 durften sich französische Missionare in Ayutthaya niederlassen und ihre Religion ausüben. Die Franzosen erhofften sich eine Bekehrung der „Ungläubigen“ und damit einen stärkeren Einfluss auf das Land. Anfang 1664 kamen die Holländer wieder und erzwangen durch eine Seeblockade Ayutthayas, dass ihnen das Monopol auf den Handel mit Tierhäuten eingeräumt wurde.
Im gleichen Jahr machte Narai *Lop Buri zu einer „heimlichen“ Hauptstadt* des Königreichs.

1677 beauftragte Narai den französischen Ingenieur* Lamar* mit einer Untersuchung des Isthmus von Kra. Man wollte feststellen, inwieweit der *Bau eines Kanals* (Kra-Kanal) als Verbindung zwischen dem Indischen Ozean und dem Golf von Thailand möglich wäre. Lamar stellte fest, dass der Bau eines Kanals mit den seinerzeitigen Mitteln undurchführbar war.

1678 erreichte der griechische Abenteurer *Constantine Phaulkon* (Faulcon) Siam und machte sehr schnell Karriere, was mit der freundlichen Haltung Narais gegenüber den Europäern zusammenhing. Als Kanzler machte Phaulkon hinterrücks Politik für Frankreich und versuchte, die anderen Mächte möglichst weit herauszudrängen. 1680 wurde die Französisch-Ostindische Handelsgesellschaft in Ayutthaya eingerichtet. Das rief die Engländer auf den Plan, die versuchten, ihren Einfluss zu vergrößern. Sie wurden von Narai jedoch offiziell aufgefordert, sich aus Siam zurückzuziehen.

1685 wurde *Guy Tachard* (französischer Jesuit und Mathematiker, * 1651 in Marthon bei Angoulême; † 1712 in Chandernagar, Indien) mit fünf jesuitischen Missionaren unter dem Prior Jean de Fontenay nach Siam entsandt, die von dem Chevalier de Chaumont und dem Abbé de Choisy angeführt wurden. Zu ihrem Schutz wurde der Marineoffizier Claude de Forbin (1656–1733) abkommandiert, der zwei Schiffe anführte. Die Jesuiten befanden sich auf einer Missionsreise nach Indien und China.  Die Mission erreichte den Abschluss eines Handelsvertrages zwischen Siam und Frankreich.
Die beiden Schiffe der siamesischen Gesandtschaft, die von *Kosa Pan* geleitet wurde, kehrten zusammen mit siamesischen Botschaftern nach Frankreich zurück. Sie trafen im Jahre 1687 auch mit Papst Innozenz XI. zusammen, wobei Guy Tachard einen Brief von König Narai übersetzte.



Das Aquarell zeigt die Residenz des französischen Botschafters 

Seine *zweite Reise nach Siam* beging Tachard im März 1687 unter *Simon de la Loubère*. Fünf Kriegsschiffe unter Admiral Desfarges brachten die siamesischen Gesandten in ihre Heimat  zurück. Diese Mission hatte wenig Erfolg, lediglich der vorher abgeschlossene Handelsvertrag wurde bestätigt. Die politische Situation in Ayutthaya war angespannt, viele Adelige waren unzufrieden mit dem wachsenden Einfluss der Ausländer am Hofe, insbesondere dem des Kanzlers Constantine Phaulkon. Der militärische Anführer der Franzosen benahm sich wenig diplomatisch und brachte zahlreiche Mitglieder des Hofes gegen die Franzosen auf. 



Elefant mit König Narai; Palasthof, von Jan Luyken.

Im weiteren Verlauf konnte der Emporkömmling *Phetracha* die Gunst der Stunde nutzen  und König Narai stürzen. Eine schwere Erkrankung des Königs kam dabei zu Hilfe. In Lop Buri wurde er von seinem Pflegebruder Phra Phetracha unter Hausarrest gehalten. Sein Adoptivsohn Phra Pia wurde ermordet. Auch Constantine Phaulkon wurde in Lop Buri als Landesverräter angeklagt und hingerichtet. Um alle Thronerben auszuschalten, ließ Phetracha auch noch Narais Brüder, die Prinzen Chao Fa Apa Ithot und Chao Fa Noy, hinrichten. Am 11. Juli 1688 schließlich starb Narai, ohne einen legitimen Erben zu hinterlassen. Der Weg für Phetracha war frei.
Guy Tachard kehrte vor der Entmachtung Narais als „Außerordentlicher Botschafter des Königs von Siam“ in Begleitung von Ok-Khun Chamnan nach Frankreich zurück.
Phetracha kam als Usurpator an die Macht. Seine Dynastie regierte Ayutthaya 79 lange Jahre. Um seine Machtergreifung zu legitimieren, verheiratete er sich mit der Schwester und mit der Tochter des verstorbenen Narai.  Mit Phra Phetracha regierte ein Vertreter der nationalistischen Partei Siams das Königreich. Er verfügte als eine der ersten Maßnahmen die Ausweisung der Franzosen. *Kosa Pan* wurde nach seiner Rückkehr nach Ayutthaya einer der wichtigsten Unterstützer von Phetracha und sein Phraklang (Außen- und Handelsminister). 
Vor der dritten Reise Tachards nach Siam hatte die sogenannte Revolution von 1688 stattgefunden, infolge derer König Narai entmachtet und Phetracha als neuer König den Thron bestiegen hatte. Tachard hatte keine Kenntnis dieser Ereignisse, machte sich auf den Weg und kam bis Pondicherry in Indien, wo er vergeblich auf die Genehmigung seiner Einreise nach Siam wartete. Er kehrte deshalb unverrichteter Dinge nach Frankreich zurück.

Sämtliche Handelsniederlassungen wurden geschlossen, die ausländischen Händler wurden ebenfalls ausgewiesen. Interessanterweise durften die Missionare bleiben und ihre im Allgemeinen vergeblichen Bekehrungsversuche weiter betreiben.

Der Handel kam dennoch nicht zum Erliegen. Im Gegenteil blühte er mit dem Kaiserreich China, Indien und den Nachbarn auf, so dass kaum ein Rückgang der Umsätze festzustellen war.

1699 kehrte Guy Tachard erneut nach Siam zurück und traf seinen alten Freund Kosa Pan, den Außen- und Handelsminister unter König Phetracha. Die Begegnung wird als äußerst formell beschrieben und führte zu keinen Ergebnissen. Kurze Zeit später fiel Kosa Pan in Ungnade und starb im Juni 1700 an den Folgen von Misshandlungen.

----------


## schorschilia

schön, dass dieser Thread weiter geführt wird  :: 
danke wein4tler

----------


## wein4tler

Die Zeichnung zeigt Rama V. mit einer seiner Frauen.
Er war von 1868 bis zu seinem Tod im Jahre 1910 König von Siam.
*Rama V., Chulalongkorn hatte insgesamt 153 Ehefrauen*, von denen ihm 35 Frauen 76 Kinder gebaren. Der Innere Palast oder auch die Innere Stadt, war ein geografischer, institutioneller und sozialer Ort, wo ausschließlich Frauen residierten oder wohnten, die in irgendeiner Verbindung zum König standen. Während der Hochzeit des Inneren Palastes befanden sich hier etwa 3.000 Frauen, wobei Männer – bis auf den König, dessen Privatquartiere sich im Inneren Palast befanden, sowie dessen Söhne unter 11 Jahren – grundsätzlich Zutrittsverbot hatten. Es handelte sich also um einen Harem, dreifach größer als die umfangreichsten Harems des Osmanischen Reiches.




Foto zeigt ein französisches Kanonenboot bei Paknam, 1893

Der Paknam-Zwischenfall  1893
18. Juli 1893 
In der Hauptstadt Siams, Bangkok, scheint die Lage unsicher zu sein. Die Franzosen bedrohen die Menammündung, obgleich die Siamesen behaupten, daß der Franzose Grosqurin Streit angefangen und durch eigene Schuld ums Leben gekommen sei. Eine Hetze gegen die Europäer in Bangkok scheint nicht ausgeschlossen, weshalb die deutsche Regierung das Kanonenboot Wolf von der asiatischen Station nach den siamesischen Gewässern geschickt hat. Nach der Times soll auch in andern Theilen Indo-Chinas Unruhe herrschen. Annam sei theilweise in Empörung, Handel und Verkehr stocken, und die geheimen chinesischen Gesellschaften planen angeblich Unheil. Die allgemeine Lage der Franzosen von Tonkins bis nach Saigun werde von Tag zu Tag bedenklicher.
21. Juli 1893  
Die Lage in Siam hat sich ziemlich ernst gestaltet. Nach der Deklaration vom Jahre 1856 ist es Kriegsschiffen nicht gestattet, über die – durch versenkte Schiffe hergestellte – Barriere  am Menam Chaopraya hinauszufahren. Im Widerspruch zu der Haltung des französischen Gesandten in Siam, erzwangen sich zwei französische Kriegsschiffe unter Führung eines kleineren Dampfers die Einfahrt. Nach siamesischer Darstellung wurde zur Warnung erst mehrere Male blind von den Forts gefeuert, dann entspann sich ein regelrechtes Feuergefecht, in dessen Verlauf auf beiden Seiten eine Reihe von Verlusten erlitten wurde. Die beiden französischen Kriegsschiffe fuhren bis nach Bangkok hinauf und gingen im Angesicht der Stadt vor Anker. Die Berichte über die Gründe dieses Vorgehens sind noch unklar und widersprechend. Die Siamesen nahmen den französischen Dampfer „Jean Baptiste Grey" ein, plünderten und versenkten ihn und brachten die Mannschaft nach Bangkok. Dagegen nahm die französische Marineinfanterie die Forts Donthane und Taphum am oberen Mekong mit geringen Verlusten ein.
Nunmehr kam die Angelegenheit auch im englischen Unterhause zur Sprache, wo der Parlamentssekretär des Auswärtigen, Grey  eine Erklärung verlas, in der besonderes Gewicht auf die Erhaltung der Unabhängigkeit und Integrität Siams gelegt und eine Aufklärung von Frankreich erwartet wird. Von französischer Seite scheint die Unabhängigkeit Siams nicht angefochten zu werden; Frankreich macht aber Anspruch auf das linke Mekong Ufer. Es hat jetzt an Siam ein Ultimatum mit 48 Stunden Bedenkzeit gerichtet, in dem es Abtretung des linken Mekong Ufers an Frankreich und eine Entschädigung von 3 Millionen Frances fordert. Wenn Siam hierauf nicht eingeht, soll sofort die siamesische Küste blockiert werden. Dass die Engländer ein Interesse haben, die Franzosen vom eigentlichen Siam möglichst weit weg zu wünschen, lässt sich kaum verkennen. Fast der ganze Handel Siams – so hat kürzlich die „Times" ausgeführt –also  mehr als dreiviertel, liegt in den Händen Englands. Der britische Einfuhrhandel ist nicht minder beträchtlich. Von England bezieht Siam Woll- und Baumwollwaren und insbesondere das Material für Eisenbahnen. Von Letzterem allein wurden im vergangenen Jahre für vier Millionen Mark aus England eingeführt. Diese für Großbritannien so günstigen Verhältnisse würden sich ohne Frage zu seinem Nachteil ändern, wenn die Franzosen Siam in ihr indo-chinesisches Protektorat einbeziehen sollten, ja, wenn sie auch nur das Mekong-Tal zur definitiv anerkannten und gesicherten Grenze machen würden. 
28. Juli 1893
Der französisch-siamesische Konflikt gestaltet sich immer ernsthafter. Das von Frankreich gestellte Ultimatum mit 48 Stunden Bedenkzeit fordert:
 1. Anerkennung der Rechte Anams (Vietnam) und Kambodschas am linken Mekong Ufer,
 2. Räumung der dort besetzten Posten innerhalb eines Monats, 
3. Genugtuung für verschiedene Angriffe auf französische Schiffe und Matrosen im Menamflusse,
 4. Bestrafung der Schuldigen und Geldentschädigung. 
5. Zahlung von 2 Millionen Frances für den französischen Untertanen zugefügten Schaden und
 6. sofortige Deposition von 3 Millionen Frances zur Sicherstellung der vorhergehenden Forderungen oder die Überweisung der Steuererträge gewisser Distrikte.
Auf dieses Ultimatum hin suchte der siamesische Gesandte in Paris um Fristverlängerung nach, doch wurde diese nicht gewährt.
Sodann lief die siamesische Antwort ein: 
Zu Punkt 1 werden die Rechte Anams und Kambodschas bis zum 18. Breitengrade anerkannt,
 zu 2 wird zugesichert, die Posten innerhalb dieses Gebietes innerhalb eines Monats zu räumen,
 zu 3: die verlangte Genugtuung soll gegeben werden, soweit sie als rechtmäßig erwiesen und die Unabhängigkeit Siams nicht berührt wird, 
zu 4: die Schuldigen sollen bestraft und, wo nötig, sollen Geldentschädigungen gewährt werden,
zu 5: die geforderten 2 Millionen Frances sollen gezahlt werden, doch schlägt die siamesische Regierung die Einsetzung einer gemischten Kommission zur Abschätzung des Schadens vor.
 Zu 6 wird die geforderte Hinterlegung von 3 Millionen Francs bewilligt, doch wird erwartet, dass das, was nach Zahlung der Entschädigungen übrig bleibe, zurückgezahlt werde.
 Diese siamesische Antwort ist von Frankreich nicht angenommen worden, und zwar, da die Antwort sonst ja alle Forderungen bewilligt, wegen des:
Punktes 1, in dem Siam die Rechte Anams und Kambojas nur bis zum 18. Breitengrade anerkennt. Da Frankreich dies nicht genügt, so darf man in die Aufrichtigkeit der französischen Versicherung, Frankreich wolle die Integrität Siams nicht antasten, wohl einige Zweifel setzen. Inzwischen hat nun die französische Regierung den Mächten ihre Absicht notifiziert, die siamesische Küste in Blockadezustand zu versetzen. Der französische Gesandte in Bangkok hat sich seine Pässe erbeten und hat an Bord des Kriegsschiffes „Forfait" Bangkok verlassen. Sind damit nun freilich auch die diplomatischen Beziehungen vorläufig abgebrochen, so ist doch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass  der Streitfall schließlich doch noch gütlich beigelegt wird, an Vermittlungsversuchen wird es nicht fehlen. Alles kommt auf die Haltung Englands und Chinas an. Vorläufig scheint es nicht, als ob England sehr energisch aufzutreten beabsichtigte. Die Blockade scheint übrigens bisher noch nicht wirklich verhängt zu sein, wenigstens sind die Mächte noch nicht offiziell benachrichtigt. Inzwischen wird aus Bangkok gemeldet, dass der Kommandant der französischen Flotte bereits die Blockade der ganzen siamesischen Küste erklärt hat. Den neutralen Schiffen ist eine Frist von 3 Tagen gegeben worden, das blockierte Gebiet zu verlassen.



Bild: Die Franzosen in Chantaburi 1893

04. August 1893
Der französisch-siamesische Streitfall schien sich immer ernster gestalten zu wollen. Der französische Gesandte in Bangkok, Pavie, der seine Pässe erbeten hatte, trat die Abreise an.  Die Blockade umfasst die Bucht  von Bangkok, die ganze siamesische Küste und die Inseln zwischen der malayischen und indochinesischen Halbinsel nördlich vom 13. Breitengrade. Der Gesandte Pavie hatte vor seiner Abreise noch eine Unterredung mit dem siamesischen Minister Prinz Devadongse, in dem dieser seinem Erstaunen Ausdruck gab, dass  Frankreich die siamesische Antwort für eine Ablehnung des Ultimatums ansehe. Und in der Tat, da Siam sah, dass es vergeblich auf eine Unterstützung von England wartete, und da es andererseits selbst zu schwach war, um selbstständig mit irgendwelcher Aussicht auf Erfolg Frankreich gegenüber zu treten, so gab es nach, und am Sonnabend bereits fand der Konflikt sein Ende dadurch, dass Siam sämtliche Bedingungen des französischen Ultimatums annahm. – In dem französischen Ministerrat teilte Develle diese Nachricht mit, und es wurde beschlossen, Maßregeln zu ergreifen, um die Ausführungen der von Siam eingegangenen Verpflichtungen sicher zu stellen. – In England scheint man mit der Beilegung des Streites ganz zufrieden zu sein, nach den Erklärungen Greys im Unterhause dürften die Grenzregulierungen keine zu großen Schwierigkeiten machen.





Enthauptung im Jahre 1911

Der Todesstrafe unterliegen nur Mörder und zuweilen Hochverräter. Der zum Tode verurteilte Verbrecher bleibt bis zum Tage seiner Hinrichtung im Gefängnis. Am Morgen des bestimmten Tages wird ihm eine schwere Halskrause in der beiläufigen Form einer Leiter umgelegt, und seine gefalteten Hände werden mit ausgestreckten Händen daran gebunden. Mit schweren Ketten am Hals und beiden Fußgelenken wird er nun zu einem Tempelhof in der Nähe des Hinrichtungsplatzes geführt, wo ihm noch 30 Stockschläge verabfolgt werden. Auf dem Hinrichtungsplatz angelangt wird er nun an ein niedriges, im Boden steckendes Kreuz gebunden und von der Halskrause, sowie von der Halskette befreit. Dazu muss er vor dem Kreuz auf dem Boden hocken und die Arme werden ihm nach rückwärts auf die Kreuzarme gebunden, sodass sein Kopf mit dem Gesicht nach unten, etwas vorwärts geneigt ist. Vor ihn werden ein paar Blumen und Räucherkerzen in den Boden gesteckt. Henkersknechte verschmieren ihm dann mit Lehm die Ohren und bezeichnen mit Kreide oder Kohle die Stelle auf dem Nacken, welche das Schwert des Scharfrichters treffen soll. Sobald diese Vorbereitungen getroffen sind, wird der Scharfrichter benachrichtigt. Ganz in scharlachrot gekleidet, das blanke, blitzende Schwert in den Händen, erscheint nun dieser und führt zunächst hinter dem Verurteilten groteske Tänze unter allerhand Gliederverrenkungen auf. Plötzlich springt er auf denselben zu und führt mit raschem Schwung den Schwerthieb aus.
Fällt das blutende Haupt nicht sofort ab, so wird es durch einen Henkersknecht mit einem scharfen Messer abgetrennt. Dann steckt er den Kopf auf einen in der Nähe stehenden, zwei Meter hohen Pfahl. Hierauf werden dem Leichnam noch die Füße abgehauen, um die Ketten abstreifen zu können. Die Hinrichtung ist nun vorbei. Der Leichnam bleibt den Hunden und Aasgeiern überlassen, wenn sich nicht Freunde oder Verwandte finden, welche ihn in einen Tempel zur Verbrennung schaffen lassen.

----------


## schiene

Von 1933 - 1938 verbrachte Bhumibol Adulyadej und sein Bruder Ananda ein Teil ihrer Kindheit in der Schweiz

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja...und am 5.12.1927 in USA geboren

----------


## schiene

Ananda Mahidol - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Am 5. Dezember 1945 kam Ananda Mahidol mit seinem Bruder, Prinz Bhumibol Adulyadej, nach Bangkok. Am 9. Juni 1946 starb er, im Alter von 20 Jahren, beim Hantieren mit Handfeuerwaffen. Also denke ich, wird dieses Foto dazwischen zeitlich einzureihen sein.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1929

----------


## wein4tler

Was war im Jahr 1929 in Bangkok und Siam los:

Der italienische Bildhauer Corado Feroci schafft die Statue für Phra Phutthayotfa Culalok (Rama I.; 1737 - 1809) nach Entwürfen von Prinz Naris (Narisara Nuwattiwong). Der Bronzeguss erfolgt in Milano (Italien). Die Statue wurde an der Memorial Bridge aufgestellt zur Erinnerung an den 150. Gründungstag von Bangkok.

Erstmal studieren in Siam Frauen an der Universität.

Wiederholte Polizeirazzien gegen chinesische Kommunisten. Insgeamt über 100 Festnahmen. Geheime Deportation von kommunistischer Chinesen durch das Innenministerium.

Jungfernflug des Jagdflugzeugs Prajadhipok. Das Flugzeug wurde von Lieutenant Colonel Luang Neramit Baijayonta entwickelt und in der Royal Siamese Air Force Manufacturing Division gebaut.

Y. S. Cheng besucht als Gesandter der chinesischen Kuomintang-Regierung Bangkok, Pridi Phanomyong (1900 - 1983), Beamter im Justizministerium, knüpft über ihn bleibende freundschaftliche Beziehungen zum Kuomintang.

Erstmals wird die Ernennung von Beamten gesetzlich geregelt: durch den Civil Service Act.

Tod von Prinz Mahidol Adulyadej (1892 - 1929), Vater der Könige Rama VIII. und Rama IX.

Schwarzer Donnerstag: Börsenkrach in New York. Beginn der Weltwirtschaftskrise.

Der vietnamesiche Revolutionär Ho Chi Minh (1890 - 1969) hält sich in Nordostthailand auf. Er organisiert die Organized Annamite Fraternity of Siam.
Die Kommunisten sind ein Dorn in den Augen der Regierung.

----------


## wein4tler

*Verbrennungsplatz im Wat Ba Si Het in Bangkok 1881*

Dazu ein Bericht aus dem Jahre 1881 von einem J.v.A. in dem Journal "Gartenlaube"

Die Angehörigen der höchsten Rangclassen, welche die nicht unerheblichen Kosten nicht zu scheuen brauchen, verbrennen die Leichen der Ihren. Der Hauptverbrennungsort Bangkoks ist der Wat-Si-Het. Für die genannten vornehmen Reichen befindet sich hier ein viereckiges, auf Säulen ruhendes und von einer Kuppel mit langer Spitze bedecktes offenes Gebäude und in diesem eine steinerne Erhöhung von etwa sechs Fuß Länge und vier Fuß Breite. Auf dieser Erhöhung wird nun ein Gestell von vergoldetem Blech, das, in einer Höhe von zehn Fuß, von einem offenen Baldachin überdacht ist, errichtet, und auf ihm ruht der Todte. Der hohle Raum unter dem Gestell ist mit brennbaren Stoffen angefüllt, welche mittelst eines Leitfeuers angezündet werden, worauf die Verbrennung vor sich geht, ohne daß man mehr als einen leichten Rauch wahrnimmt. Diese Art der Bestattung hat nichts Abschreckendes.
Die drückend schwüle Atmosphäre die in Bangkok herrscht, füllt sich mit dem eigentümlichen Parfüm der wohlriechenden tropischen Hölzer, der aber den widerlichen Geruch der langsam vom Feuer verzehrten Leiche nicht unterdrücken kann. Die ganze Gesellschaft verharrt in Schweigen versunken, bis die Asche von den Mönchspriestern in eine Urne gethan wird. Das ist das Signal für Freudensausbrüche, den die Seele des Verstorbenen hat nun das ersehnte Ziel erreicht.
Durch die Verbrennung wird der Verstorbene dem Nirwana eine Stufe näher gebracht. 

Es ist oft üblich, bei solchen Veranstaltungen zu protzen, selbst wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann. Die Familie stürzt sich bei dieser Gelegenheit in Schulden, an denen sie dann lange abzuzahlen hat, wenn sie es überhaupt schafft. Wenn die Familie reich ist, und der Verstorbene Ländereien hinterlassen hat, wird ein Stück Land verkauft, um das Fest zu finanzieren.

Weniger vermögende Leute werden in Siam zwar auch verbrannt, aber nicht auf die gleiche kostbare und auch auf eine weniger ceremoniöse Art. Ihre Leiche kommt in einen rothen Kasten, Hände und Füße auf dem Rücken befestigt und mit dem Gesichte nach unten gelegt. Dieser Kasten wird dann auf einen richtigen Holzscheiterhaufen gestellt und mit Stäben abgestützt. Nachdem die Gebete in näselndem Ton abgeleiert sind, werfen die Umstehenden ein zusammengewickeltes Tuch sich gegenseitig, zweimal kreuzweise, über dem Scheiterhaufen zu, und dann wird dieser angezündet. Während er brennt, wird fortwährend Wasser über den Kasten gegossen, sodaß dieser möglichst lange der Zerstörung widersteht und von innen heraus brennt. Ich sah so ein Kind von zwölf Jahren verbrennen und mußte die Geschicklichkeit der Leute, die das traurige Geschäft leiteten, bewundern. Sie erhielten den Kasten so lange, bis die Leiche gänzlich zerstört war; dann erst fiel die eine Seite ein und zeigte durch die entstandene Lücke das glühende Gerippe des Kindes.

Die Art, wie die Armen Siams ihre Todten – wie soll ich sagen? „beseitigen“ ist wohl der schonendste Ausdruck, möchte ich am liebsten verschweigen und gehe auch, versprochenermaßen, so rasch wie möglich darüber hinweg. Da die Kosten einer Verbrennung unerschwinglich für sie sind, werfen sie die Leichen ihrer Angehörigen einfach den Raubthieren und den Vögeln unter dem Himmel zum Abnagen vor. Man findet nur zu häufig gefräßige, fette Hunde und gierig krächzende Geier bei ihrem ekeln Schmause. So empörend uns diese Sitte oder Unsitte erscheinen mag, der Siamese muß nichts sein Gefühl Verletzendes darin finden; denn es soll nicht selten vorkommen, daß auch leidlich Vermögende, die aber ihren Angehörigen alle Bestattungsausgaben zu ersparen wünschen, ihren todten Leib rechtskräftig den – Geiern vermachen.
Personen die man des Verbrennungsritus für unwürdig hält sind:
Frauen, wenn sie schwanger oder bei der Geburt sterben;
Personen, die eines plötzlichen Todes gestoreben sind,
Personen die an den Pocken gestorben sind;
und Übelthäter.
Der Tod dieser Personen wird als Strafe für ein Vergehen in dem jetzigen oder früheren Leben betrachtet. Sie werden der Erdbestattung zugeführt.

Es gibt indes eine Art von Selbstmord in Siam, der für verdienstlich gehalten wird. Man betrachtet ihn als feierliches religiöses Opfer der höchsten Art. Derjenige, der sich opfern will, sitzt auf dem Boden und wird mit einer Quantität von Tüchern bedeckt, die in Öl getaucht sind und mit anderen brennbaren Stoffen bestrichen werden. Er selbst zündet diese Stoffe an und erleidet geduldig den Tod, während er die Hände in einer devoten Stellung vor das gesicht hält. Die Verwandten eines solchen Mannes, der sich auf diese Weise hinopfert, stehen alsdann für immer unter dem speziellen Schutz des Herrschers. Dergleichen Fälle sind jedoch äußerst selten.

----------


## wein4tler

Bild zeigt den siamesischen Konsul in Wien 1868 mit Beamten des österreichisch-ungarischen Handels-und Außenministeriums.
Es ging um Verhandlungen zu Handels-und Schifffahrtsverträge zwischen Österreich-Ungarn und dem Königreich Siam.



Bild zeigt die SMS Donau im April 1869.
Die österreich-ungarische Delegation kam nun zur Unterzeichnung der ausgehandelten Verträge nach Siam. 
Mit dabei war der Forschungsreisende und Diplomat, Karl Ritter von Scherzer. Er war Ministerialrat und wurde ins Handelsministerium berufen.
Ab 1868 war er dann Leiter der Kommerziellen Abteilung der Mission für Südostasien und Südamerika. Später 1871 erfolgte seine Übernahme ins Außenministerium.

Weiters war mit Graf Heinrich Calice, ebenfalls Diplomat als Vertreter des Außenministeriums zur Unterzeichnung der Verträge. Er wurde 1871 Generalkonsul für Siam, China und Japan. In geschickten weiteren Verhandlungen gelang ihm die Zusage Siams zur Wiener Weltausstellung im Jahr 1873.




Bild zeigt einen submarinen Bohrapparat.
Thomas Fitch Rowland (1831-1907) erhält 1869 das US-Patent für seinen "submarine drilling apparatus". Es ist die erste dokumentierte Ölplattform.
Sie wird nie verwirklicht, ist aber der Beginn der Unterwasserbohrung nach Erdöl.



Bild zeigt Tiefseebohrungen im Golf von Thailand 2012.
Wenn man sich den Bohrplan anssieht, kann man erahnen, warum Thailand gewisse Landesgrenzen nicht anerkennen will.

----------


## schiene

Der Bahnhof von Thonburi 1898



Bahnhof von Ayutthaya - 1902

----------


## schiene

Rama VII trifft 1934 die Hitlerjugend

----------


## wein4tler

*König Prajadhipok*, (Rama VII.) (Thronname: Phra Bat Somdet Phra Pokklao Chaoyuhua; * 8. November 1893 in Bangkok, Thailand; † 30. Mai 1941 in London) war von 1925 bis zu seiner Abdankung 1935 König von Siam. Er war der siebente König aus der Chakri-Dynastie und der letzte absolute Monarch des heutigen Thailands.
Am 10. Dezember 1932 unterzeichnete er die von der „Volkspartei“ diktierte Verfassung Thailands. Prajadhipok bezog keine Stellung für Prinz Boworadet, der im Oktober 1933 mit militärischer Gewalt versuchte, den Machtverlust des Adels rückgängig zu machen. Er erklärte sogar seine Ablehnung der Rebellion, um nicht den Eindruck zu erwecken, eine Rückkehr zum Absolutismus anzustreben.



Beim Händeschütteln mit Hitler.

Rama VII. besuchte im März und April 1934 während seiner Reise durch neun europäische Länder Deutschland und auch das Königreich Italien. Er war dort als konstitutioneller Monarch auf Staatsbesuch, und nahm gleichzeitig die Gelegenheit war, sich an Ort und Stelle über die neuesten politischen Entwicklungen zu informieren.
Auch Italien war zu der Zeit noch eine konstitutionelle Monarchie mit dem König Vittorio Emanuele III als Staatsoberhaupt, während die Regierung von dem mächtigen und damals noch populären Ministerpräsidenten Benito Mussolini angeführt wurde. Sowohl der König als auch Mussolini empfingen das thailändische Königspaar.
In dem Tagebuch, dass der Privatsekretät des Königs führte, stand auch folgendes zu lesen: „Es kann nicht bestritten werden, dass die faschistische Regierungsform eine gewisse Gewalt beinhaltet. In dem Punkt ähneln sich alle Diktaturen. Wenn der ‘Führer’ sein Land so leitet, wie ein Vater seine Kinder, dann ist es ein gutes Regime. Aber wenn der Führer nur an sich und seine engsten Freunde denkt, wenn er unmoralisch ist und seine Bürger unterdrückt, als seien sie Sklaven, dann ist es ein despotisches Regime. Eine Diktatur kann gut oder schlecht sein, deshalb ziehen zivilisierte Länder es vor, von einem Parlament und einem Senat regiert zu werden, die von den Bürgern des Landes gewählt werden“.
Der König wollte sich über andere Regierungsformen informieren, um ermessen zu können, welche davon für sein eigenes geliebtes Land die beste war.
Im Jahr 1936 schloss Mussolini sich dann Hitler’s Deutschland an. 

Am 2. März 1935 dankte der König letztlich doch ab, weil die neue Regierung sich in seinen Augen nicht gemäß demokratischer Grundsätze verhielt und er keine Chance sah, die weitere Entwicklung zu beeinflussen. Da es keine weiteren männlichen Abkömmlinge von Königin Saovabha mehr gab, ging die Thronfolge an die Nachkommen von Chulalongkorns zweiter Frau Savang Vadhana über. Prajadhipoks Nachfolger wurde somit sein Neffe, der erst neun Jahre alte Prinz Ananda Mahidol als König Rama VIII. Dieser lebte jedoch noch in der Schweiz und ging dort zur Schule, sodass Thailand in der Folgezeit faktisch überhaupt keinen König hatte. Prajadhipok nahm den Titel Fürst von Sukhothai an und blieb im selbstgewählten Exil in England.

Drei Jahre nachdem König Prajadhipok abgedankt hatte, begann in Siam im Jahr 1935 der Personenkult des Feldmarschalls Pibulsongkram, der sich mit seiner Unterdrückung und seinen Expansionsbestrebungen nicht viel von Mussolini’s Regime unterschied.

----------


## schiene

Lotterielos Verkäufer - 1972

----------


## schiene

Lepra Hospital in Chiang Mai - 1912

----------


## wein4tler

Weltweit gibt es noch immer bis zu zwölf Millionen Menschen, die an Lepra oder ihren Folgen leiden. In Thailand betreibt der Krankenpflegeorden der Kamillianer seit 1965 ein Dorf namens Khokwhat, in dem ehemalige Leprakranke ihren Lebensabend verbringen. Heute leben dort noch etwa 50 ehemalige Patienten.
Etwa 160 „Aussätzige“ wurden damals samt Familien angesiedelt und betreut; gegen Entgelt arbeiteten sie in der Landwirtschaft, der Küche und in handwerklichen Betrieben. 
Die Kranken wurden mit Antibiotika behandelt und im Laufe der Zeit geheilt. Heute leben im Dorf noch etwa 50 ehemalige Patienten, dazu 20 andere Hilfsbedürftige. Allein: Die Gesundeten bleiben aus der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen, die Menschen im Umland meiden den Ort, umgekehrt verlassen die einst Aussätzigen diesen fast nie: Es sind die Entstellungen, die das Leiden bei ihnen angerichtet hat, die die Gesunden erschrecken; und viele Dorfbewohner sitzen im Rollstuhl. Der Anblick deformierter Gesichter oder Hände würde aber sicher auch, so meinen die Betreuer, in Österreich für entsetzte Blicke sorgen.
Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation WHO hatte sich vorgenommen, die Lepra bis zum Jahr 2000 auszurotten. Leider ist dies bis heute noch nicht möglich.

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1920

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1962



Bangkok 1964

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1952

----------


## wein4tler

Was war los im Jahr 1962 in Thailand:

In der Regenzeit schwerer Ausbruch von Dengue-Fieber in 31 Provinzen: 6100 Erkrankte, 272 Tote.

In der Provinz Suphan Buri, einem Rückzugsgebiet der kommunistischen Guerillas, werden 38 Anführer der Communist Party of Thailand mit großem Propagandarummel festgenommen. Einsatz der ersten Mobilen Development Unit (MDU) durch das Thai Militär. MDU-Angehörige werden in Gebiete in Nordostthailand geschickt, die als kommunistisch infiltriert gelten. Später wird das Programm auf Nordthailand und Südthailand ausgeweitet.
Ruam Wongphan, angeblich "chief communist conspirator in Central Thailand" wird festgenommen. Er wird 1962-04-24 hingerichtet. 
Ministerpräsident Sarit unterrichtet 208 Chefs der Tambons aus den Provinzen Bangkok, Thonburi, Nonthaburi, Pathum Thani und Singburi. Sarit erzählt den Kamnan, wie die Regierung dem Volk hilft, es vor dem Kommunismus zu schützten, und den Rauschgifthandel unterbindet. Kommunisten würden das Volk im Nordosten zu gewinnen suchen, indem sie ihnen versprechen, dass der Kommunismus den Bauern Traktoren gibt und sich um ihre Kinder kümmert.

US Attorney General Robert Kennedy (1925 - 1968) mit Gattin trifft ein, um die Unterstützung der USA für Ministerpräsident Sarit und seinen Kampf gegen den Kommunismus auszudrücken.

Gründung der privaten Bangkok University.

Staatsbesuch von König  Frederik IX. (1899 - 1972) von Dänemark und seine Gattin Ingrid Victoria von Schweden (1910 - 2000).  Das Königspaar eröffnet eine Thai-Dänische Milchproduktionsanlage. König Bhumibol bekommt 12 Kühe geschenkt für seine Versuchsanlage auf dem Boden des Chitralada-Palastes. Bis 1988 vermehren sich die Kühe auf 50 Stück.

Das Königspaar gewährt einigen Tausend Studenten der Thammasat Universität in Amphorn Gardens eine informelle Audienz. Anschließend dürfen die Studierenden zuhören, wie der König zusammen mit der Thammasat Band Saxophon spielt.

Der Khao Yai National Park wird für das Publikum geöffnet.
Er liegt mit seiner größten Fläche in der Provinz Nakhon Ratchasima, Teile liegen aber auch in den benachbarten Provinzen Saraburi, Prachinburi und Nakhon Nayok. Er ist mit etwa 2.172 km² Ausdehnung der drittgrößte Park des Landes.
Der Park zeigt verschiedene Landschaftstypen, wie immergrüne Trocken-, Regen- und Nebelwälder sowie Graslandschaften mit über 2.000 verschiedenen Spezies der Pflanzenwelt. Daneben ist hier das Quellgebiet von fünf Flüssen: dem  Nakhon Nayok Fluss im Süden, dem Lam Takhong, dem Praploeng im Norden und dem Muak Lek. Insgesamt 72 verschiedene Säugetier-Arten kommen in Khao Yai vor. 

Die Regierung erlaubt zwei Night Clubs ausschließlich für die 600 US-Militärs in den Provinzen Udon Thani und Nong Khai. Die Clubs werden von Thai-US-Militärpolizei und der lokalen Polizei kontrolliert. Die Provinzgouverneure werden aufgefordert, der Bevölkerung diese Notwendigkeit zu erklären.
US-Präsident John F. Kennedy beordnet 1800 Marines nach Thailand. Sie werden in der Provinz Udon Thani stationiert. Insgesamt ist die Stationierung von 5000 Marines geplant. Sie sollen "make the communists [in Laos] stop, look and listen." 

Hans-Ulrich von Schweinitz ist deutscher Botschafter in Thailand. Gründung der Deutsch-Thailändischen Gesellschaft.

Der Internationale Gerichtshof in Den Haag (Niederlande) entscheidet, dass Prasat Preah Vihear auf dem Territorium Kambodschas liegt. In Thailand geht das große Geschimpfe los. Über 50.000  Studenten demonstrieren in Bangkok gegen den  internationalen Gerichtsentscheid zu Prasat Preah Vihear. 
Nachdem ihn  der König um Umsicht bezüglich des internationalen Gerichtsentscheids zu Prasat Preah Vihear gebeten hat, verlässt Sarit den revanchistischen Kurs und erklärt, dass Thailand den Gerichtsentscheid respektiere, um seinen guten Ruf in internationalen Angelegenheiten zu bewahren.

Ein Forschungsteam der Siam Society nimmt Kontakt mit dem Bergvolk Mlabri im Mae Sa Tal (Provinz Nan) auf.

Die Weltbank gibt Thailand eine Anleihe über $9 Mio zur Verbesserung der Bewässerung entlang des Chao Phraya und in der Phetchaburi-Ebene.

Die erste Nummer der Zeitung Thai Rath erscheint. Verleger ist Kampol Watcharapol. Thai Rath wird zu Thailands auflagenstärkster Zeitung werden. 

Die Regierung kündigt an, einen neuen Flughafen für Bangkok zu bauen. Es soll der beste Flughafen des Fernen Ostens werden. Kostenvoranschlag: $50 Mio. 44 Jahre später, 2006, wird dann wirklich der neue Flughafen Suvarnabhumi Airport eröffnet.

----------


## schiene

Prinz Bira beim  Modellieren - 1936

----------


## wein4tler

Prinz Bira, eigentlich *Prinz Birabongse Bhanutej Bhanubhandhu* (* 15. Juli 1914 in Bangkok; † 23. Dezember 1985 in London an rinrm Herzinfarkt),  war Sohn von Prinz Bhanurangsri Sawangvongse, einem Sohn des Königs Mongkut und jüngerem Bruder des Königs Chulalongkorn, und von Mom Lek Bhanubhandhu na Ayudhya.
Seine Mutter starb als er 4 Jahre alt war. 
Bis zum Alter von 13 Jahren wurde er in Thailand erzogen. 1927 kam er zur weiteren Ausbildung nach Großbritannien, wo er zunächst am Eton College und später an der Universität Cambridge studierte. Während er in Eton studierte, starb sein Vater.
1935 begann er im Team seines Cousins Prinz Chula Chakrabongse mit dem Rennsport. Mit ERA-Wagen bestritt er zahlreiche Rennen in der Voiturette-Klasse, der Vorgängerserie der Formel 2. Unter anderem gewann er den Voiturette-GP von Monaco 1936.
Prince Bira heiratete Cyril Heycock am 12. Januar 1938, die er in der Kunstschule kennengelernt hatte. ie Ehe wurde 1949 geschieden. Der Prinz heiratete dann eine Argentinierin namens Chelita am 18. December 1951, sie hatten einen Sohn - M.R. Biradej Bhanubhand. Der Prinz kehrte 1956 nach Thailand zurück, mit der Absicht hier Arbeit zu finden. Chelita folgte ihm, konnte aber das Leben in Thailand nicht ertragen und kehrte nach Frankreich zurück, wo sie dann lebte. Sie wurden im selben Jahr geschieden. Der Sohn lebte bei seiner Mutter bis zu seinem Tod mit 17 Jahren an Leberkrebs. 
Während des Weltkriegs war Prinz Bira Segelflugausbilder bei der Königlichen Luftwaffe.
Seine größten Erfolge erreichte er in einem privaten Maserati, der auffällig blau-gelb lackiert war. Seine besten Ergebnisse bei Formel-1-Rennen, die zur Weltmeisterschaft zählten, waren vierte Plätze beim Großen Preis der Schweiz 1950 und beim Großen Preis von Frankreich 1954. 1955 trat Prinz Bira vom Rennsport zurück. 
Letztendlich heiratete der Prinz eine sehr viel jüngere Fraur Salika Kalantanonda, eine Thai, im Jahr 1957. Als ihn auch Salika verließ, kehrte der Prinz nach Frankreich zurück und letzlich nach England. 
Ein neues sportliches Betätigungsfeld fand er beim Segeln. Vier Mal repräsentierte er dabei sein Heimatland bei Olympischen Spielen. 
In der Nähe von Pattaya wurde 1985 eine Rennstrecke gebaut, sie erhielt den Namen “Bira-Circuit”. Die Strecke ist 2,4 Kilometer lang, hat elf Schikanen und Kurven. Motorräder und Rennwagen erreichen eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit von mehr als 200 Kilometern pro Stunde.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1922

----------


## schiene

Khlong in Bangkok - 1866

----------


## schiene

Foto von 1945

----------


## wein4tler

*Ratchaburi* (auf deutsch: Königstadt) ist eine der ältesten Städte Thailands, sie liegt etwa 80 Kilometer westlich von Bangkok am Unterlauf des Mae Klong. König Ramkhamhaeng entriss Ratchaburi den Khmer und gliederte die Stadt in das Königreich Sukhothai ein. Später war sie ein wichtiges Handelszentrum im Königreich Ayutthaya (erstmals unter Ramathibodi I.). Im Jahre 1768 warf König Taksin die Birmanen, die kurz zuvor Ayutthaya zerstört hatten, aus Ratchaburi und machte die Stadt zu einem Bestandteil des Königreiches Siam. 
Rama I., der Begründer der bis heute herrschenden Chakri-Dynastie diente bevor er König wurde in der Provinzverwaltung von Ratchaburi, deren stellvertretender Gouverneur er in den letzten Jahren der Ayutthaya-Periode war. Dorther stammte auch seine Frau, die spätere Königin Amarindra.
Während eines erneuten Vormarschs birmanischer Truppen nach Siam 1785 war Ratchaburi erneut ein wichtiger Schauplatz. Der Vormarsch der Invasoren auf die Hauptstadt Bangkok wurde hier gestoppt.
Ratchaburi ist außerdem ein Zentrum von Keramik-Manufakturen. Hier werden die überall in Thailand anzutreffenden großen braunen Wasserkrüge hergestellt, die mit einem gelben Drachenmuster versehen sind.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler 

Finde ich toll wie du die Beiträge ergänzt und eigene Bilder mit vielen Infos untermauerst  :: 

Polizeistation ca.1900

----------


## wein4tler

Interessante Postkarte. Der Onkel Arthur macht darauf einen scherzhaften Vorschlag, seinen sich ungebührlich benehmenden Neffen in solch einen Käfig sperren zu lassen.



Foto zeigt die berittene Polizei.

Zu der Zeit wurden auch schon Razzien durchgeführt um den Opiumhandel zu unterbinden. Die Bangkok Post berichetete von einem 5,4 Kg Fund in der Surawongse Road und der Verhaftung des Besitzers.
Ausserdem etablierte sich ein lustiger Volkssport, dem auch ein Minister zum Opfer fiel, nämlich das Hochheben und Wegreissen von Hüten mittels Geckos.
Man bindet Geckos an eine Schnur und lässt sie aus einem Fenster aus dem oberen Stock herunter auf die angeberischen Kopfbedeckungen (mit Pfauenfedern usw.) der vorbeigehenden Herren. Der Gecko krallt die Federn und wird mit seiner Beute hochgezogen.

Ein Gesetz zur Verhütung von Vieh-Erkrankungen wurde erlassen. 
Weiters ein Erlass über die Maßregeln betreffend die Tierschlächterei:  Tiere, die für den Konsum oder Export vorgesehen sind, müssen in einem staatlichen Schlachthaus tierärztlich untersucht werden. Tiere mit ansteckenden Krankheiten müssen sofort getötet und verbrannt werden.

Der Chef der Bangkoker Polizei stellt fest, dass gemauerte Gebäude öfter abbrennen als primitive Hütten. Der Grund ist vermutlich, dass die guten Gebäude versichert sind und dahinter Versicherungsbetrug stecke.

----------


## schiene

Ladyboys - ca. 1910

----------


## schiene

Zeitung von 1934

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus einem Buch welches 1963 erschienen ist.

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist zeigt das Foto *Viktor Lutze*.

Viktor Lutze war ab 1912 Berufssoldat und nahm am Ersten Weltkrieg im Inf.-Reg. 369 sowie beim Res.-Inf.-Reg. 15 teil.
1919 schied er im Offiziersrang aus dem Heer aus; anschließend wurde er Mitglied im Deutschvölkischen Schutz- und Trutzbund. 1922 wurde er in Elberfeld Mitglied der NSDAP und 1923 Mitglied in deren Sturmabteilung.
Zusammen mit Albert Leo Schlageter, dem militanten Gegner des Versailler Vertrags und der damit verbundenen Reparationsforderungen, kämpfte er im Rahmen der Ruhrbesetzung als Mitglied der Organisation von Heinz Oskar Hauenstein gegen die belgisch-französischen Besatzungstruppen bzw. deren Repräsentanten und Einrichtungen.
Von Elberfeld aus leitete Lutze seit 1926 den „Gausturm Ruhr“ der SA, dessen Strukturen organisatorisches Vorbild für den Aufbau der SA in anderen Regionen wurden. 
1928 wurde Lutze zum SA-Oberführer Ruhr befördert und gelangte damit innerhalb der paramilitärisch organisierten SA in einen Rang, der etwa dem eines Obersten entspricht. Von 1930 an vertrat er seine Partei als Mitglied des Reichstages. 1933 avancierte er zum SA-Obergruppenführer (entspricht dem damaligen Generalleutnant der Wehrmacht) und organisierte in Hannover den Terror gegen politisch Andersdenkende. Nach der Machtübernahme der Nationalsozialisten im März 1933 gelangte er zuerst auf den Posten des Polizeipräsidenten der Polizeidirektion Hannover, ehe er am 25. März 1933 nach Entfernung des Sozialdemokraten Gustav Noske Oberpräsident der preußischen Provinz Hannover wurde. Es folgte die Ernennung zum Preußischen Staatsrat. Ihm war auch die Österreichische Legion unterstellt.
Im November 1938 aktivierte Lutze ein letztes Mal das Terrorpotential der SA, die als Träger der organisierten Pogrome gegen die jüdische Bevölkerung Deutschlands reichsweit eingesetzt wurde.  Im April 1941 wurde er als Reichsleiter der NSDAP auf eigenen Wunsch von seiner Position als Oberpräsident entbunden. Am 1. Mai 1943 verunglückte Lutze zusammen mit seiner ältesten Tochter Inge in dem von seinem Sohn Viktor Jr. gesteuerten Wagen in der Nähe von Potsdam tödlich.

----------


## wein4tler

Das angeführte Buch, hat den Titel: *4 Generationen* und ist nach Rücksprache mit meiner Frau vom Politiker und Schriftsteller *Kukrit Pramoj*
 Er schrieb das Buch um darin aufzuzeigen, wie die thailändische Gesellschaft, das Leben an die moderne Gesellschaft angepasst hat. Im Jahr 1953 begann er eine Reihe von Geschichten über das Leben und die Zeiten der fiktiven Mae Ploy, die als junges Mädchen den Dienst bei einer Prinzessin antritt, im Könighause  Rama V., und sie verstirbt am selben Tag wie Rama VIII. Diese Erzählungen wurden später im Buch *Si Phaendin* gesammelt mit Bildern versehen und auf Englisch übersetzt als "Four Reigns", also der Zeit der Herrschaft von 4 Königen.
Die Fotos zeigen die Zubereitung einer speziellen Süßspeise (Nachspeise) mittels Räucherkerzen. Dann die Vorbereitung des zeremoniellen Haareschneidens der Prinzessin (Haarschneidefest). Der Empfang bei der Prinzessin. Die Vorbereitung für einen Theaterbesuch. Die Trauer um den Tod des Monarchen.

----------


## schiene

Noch ein paar Bilder aus dem oben beschriebenen Buch "4 Generationen"

----------


## wein4tler

Das Buch wurde auch verfilmt, als Serie. Unter "Four Reigns" findest Du die Serie in YouTube, allerdings in Thailändischer Sprache. Meine bescheidenen Kenntnisse reichen leider nicht um die Dialoge zu verstehen.

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe



alte Fahrkarten für die Straßenbahn  - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahnen in Bangkok - verschiedene Jahre

----------


## wein4tler

*Strassenbahn-Schienenverkehr in Bangkok*

Am *22. September 1888 fuhr die erste Pferdestraßenbahn* und am *1. Februar 1893 die erste elektrische Straßenbahn* in Bangkok. Der Verkehr wurde am 1. Oktober 1968 eingestellt.
Bis Ende der 1990er Jahre verfügte Bangkok über kein schienengebundenes Massentransportmittel. Durch den Aufbau eines Schnellbahnnetzes versucht man dem Verkehrschaos Herr zu werden, nachdem in den Jahrzehnten zuvor eher auf Ausbau des Straßenverkehrsnetzes gesetzt wurde.

Am *5. Dezember 1999 eröffnete die Hochbahn Bangkok Skytrain*, das erste öffentliche Schnellbahnprojekt der Stadt, ihren Betrieb. Sie verkehrt auf zwei Linien mit 32 Kilometer Länge und 30 Stationen. Es war die erste elektrisch betriebene Bahn mit Europäischer Normalspur (1435 Millimeter) und befördert derzeit 250.000 Fahrgäste pro Tag. Beide Linien kreuzen sich am Umsteigebahnhof Siam am belebten Siam Square.

Am 3. Juli 2004 wurde der erste Streckenabschnitt der Bangkok Metro eröffnet. Er ist 21 Kilometer lang führt über 18 Bahnhöfe und besitzt dieselbe elektrische und technische Ausrüstung wie der Skytrain. Umsteigemöglichkeiten zur Skytrain bestehen in Si Lom/Saladaeng, Sukhumvit/Asok und Chatuchak/Mo Chit. Die Kapazität pro Fahrtrichtung beträgt circa 40.000 Fahrgäste pro Stunde. In Planung sind Erweiterungen nach Norden bis Charansanitwongse und Tha Phra, nach Süden bis nach Bang Khae, mit einer möglichen Ausführung als Ringstrecke.[24]

Am *5. Dezember 2009 eröffnete der Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link*. Die auf Stelzen geführte Hochbahn ist eine Stadtbahn im Öffentlichen Personennahverkehr von Bangkok, welche den Flughafen Bangkok-Suvarnabhumi mit der Innenstadt Bangkoks verbindet. Betreiber ist die staatliche Eisenbahngesellschaft Thailands, die State Railway of Thailand (SRT).

----------


## schiene

Eröffnung einer Strassenbahnline in Bangkok 1899

----------


## wein4tler

Was war im Jahr 1899 in Siam/Thailand los:

*Pestepidemie in Südwest-Siam*. Die ganze Insel Phuket wird zwei Monate lang unter Quarantäne gestellt.

Der deutsche Ministerresident Conrad Adam Leopold von Saldern hatte Siam natürlich nachdrücklich empfohlen, sich nicht in Abhängigkeit von fremden Geldgebern zu begeben und Eisenbahnen nur in dem Maße zu bauen, wie sie sich aus Steuermitteln ohne Aufnahme einer Anleihe finanzieren ließen. Dies sahen der König und die Minister, die angesichts des stetig wachsenden Einflusses der britischen Berater und vor allem des Aktionsdranges Rivett-Carnacs (1853 – 1935, britischer Finanzberater) besorgt waren, ganz ähnlich. Aus diesen Gründen verzichteten sie auf eine Anleihe, und auch das von Rivett- Carnac vorgeschlagene Railway Board wurde zwar eingerichtet, doch gehörten ihm weder europäische Berater noch Bankenvertreter an.

Es erscheint das Buch des Deutschen Ernst von Hesse-Wartegg,  <1854 - 1918>: "Siam das Reich des weißen Elefanten".

Auf Geheiß von Rama V. *Beginn des Baus des Wat Benchamabophit* im Dusit-Bezirk von Bangkok. Touristen kennen ihn unter dem Namen Marmor-Tempel.
Als Architekten bestimmte er seinen Halbbruder Prinz Narit Ranuvattivongse, der sich bereits einen Namen als Künstler gemacht hatte. Zuerst wurden Kutis gebaut, um 33 Mönche und Novizen zu beherbergen – die Anzahl der Kutis ergab sich aus dem Alter des Königs zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Eine temporäre Uposatha-Halle aus Holz wurde ebenfalls errichtet, um dort die nötigsten religiösen Zeremonien abzuhalten. Als Namen für diesen renovierten Tempel wählte er Wat Benchamabophit: „Tempel des fünften Königs“.
Die Bauarbeiten zum neuen Ubosot waren noch nicht abgeschlossen, als König Chulalongkorn am 23. Oktober 1910 verstarb. Seine Asche wurde von seinem Sohn König Vajiravudh (Rama VI.) – wie er es sich gewünscht hatte – im Marmor-Sockel des Phra Phutthachinnarat, der Haupt-Buddha-Statue des Tempels, beigesetzt.

Der französische Außenminister, Théophile Delcassé (1852 - 1923) stellt an den französischen Kolonialminister Florent Antoine Guillain (1844 - 1915) die Forderung, und diese von ihm weitergeleitet an Paul Doumer (1857 - 1932), Generalgouverneur von Französisch-Indochina,  einer französische Annexion weiter Teile von Siam (Korat).

Siam hatte dann Doumer auf Empfehlung des russischen Gesandten, Alexander Olarowsky, am 19. März 1899 eingeladen. 
Siam stellt ihm die Anstellung französischer Lehrer und Ingenieure in Aussicht. 

George Nathaniel Curzon,(1859 - 1925) Vizekönig von Britisch-Indien schenkt Rama V. einen Teil der Reliquien Gautama Buddhas, die Archäologen 1897 in Piprahwa (Indien) entdeckt haben. Die Reliquien werden im Golden Mount in Bangkok aufbewahrt.

----------


## schiene

internat.Beobachter am Prasat Preah Vihear - 1904

----------


## wein4tler

Der Tempel gibt der kambodschanischen Provinz Preah Vihear ihren Namen. Auf der thailändischen Seite schließt sich der Nationalpark Khao Phra Wihan in der Provinz Si Sa Ket an, durch den der Tempel am einfachsten erreichbar ist. Der Tempel bietet einen spektakulären Ausblick über die Ebene nach Süden. Er war ein *Schlüsselbauwerk des Khmer-Königreiches* und wurde von vielen Königen gefördert und erweitert.
So trägt er Merkmale verschiedener architektonischer Stile. Preah Vihear ist unter den Khmer-Tempeln ungewöhnlich, da er entlang einer Nord-Süd-Achse erbaut ist, im Gegensatz zum gewöhnlichen rechteckigen Bauplan mit einer Orientierung nach Osten. Ein 800 Meter langer Aufstieg endet bei einem Heiligtum über einem 80 Meter hohen Steilhang. Das Tempelgebiet nutzt die topographischen Gegebenheiten: stufenweise steigt der natürliche „Tempelberg“ an.
Über Treppen, durch Gopuram (Turmtor), auf von Stelen und Höfen gesäumten Straßen gelangt man zu der Plattform, auf dem das Heiligtum steht. Es ist von einer rechteckigen, nach innen offenen Galerie umgeben und wird rechts und links von zwei alleinstehenden Gebäuden flankiert.
*Der Preah-Vihear-Tempel* war dem Hindu-Gott Shiva gewidmet, im Haupt-Heiligtum befand sich ein Bhadeshvara Linga genannter Lingam. Man stieg auf den Berg, um Ruhe zur Meditation zu finden, nicht um die Aussicht zu genießen.
Zahlreiche Inschriften deuten darauf hin, dass der Tempel später zu einem Ziel für Pilgerreisen wurde. Khmer-Pilger machten sich zu Fuß auf die lange Reise von Yasodharapura, der ersten Stadt des Angkor-Reiches rund um den Phnom Bakheng, durch die Ebene des Tonle-Sap-Sees, bis sie dann am Fuß der Dongrek-Berge ankamen, wo sich eine Raststation mit einem Baray (Wasserreservoir) befand. Könige hatten von dort aus eine etwa zehn Meter breite Treppe in den Fels hauen lassen, über die man dann den Tempel in Höhe des ersten Gopuram erreichen konnte.

*Februar 1904:* Siam und Frankreich unterzeichnen einen Vertrag, in dem sich Siam bereit erklärt, das Gebiet östlich des Mekong und das Land südlich der Dongrek-Berge an Frankreich zurückzugeben. Siam erhält dafür die Provinz Chanthaburi zurück, die Frankreich zuvor besetzt gehalten hat.
Nach der Zerstörung von Ayutthaya durch die Burmesen im Jahre 1767 diente Chanthaburi bis etwa 1770 als Hauptquartier für die Armee des Generals Taksin (des späteren Königs in Thonburi), der Siam wieder in die Unabhängigkeit führte.
Im Zuge der Paknam-Krise 1893 besetzten französische Kolonialtruppen von Französisch-Indochina aus Chanthaburi und zogen sich erst 1905 zurück, nachdem die Siamesen Frankreich die westlichen Provinzen von Kambodscha überlassen hatten.

----------


## wein4tler

Bild zeigt Thonburi 1863

Der Weltreisende Dr. Bastian schreibt 1863 über die Siamesen die im Fluss baden folgendes:

Man sieht die Siamesen ungescheut in allen Teilen der Stadt baden, und sie scheinen die Krokodile nicht zu fürchten, da es den Reptilien vom König verboten ist, innerhalb des Stadtbezirkes zu beißen. Sollte es doch geschehen, so schickt der König seine Beschwörer, die durch Zauberformeln das Krokodil an die Oberfläche des Wassers bannen und es gefangen nehmen, indem sie ihm in den Nacken springen und die Augen eindrücken.
Das geräuschvolle Leben auf dem Chao Phraya Fluß verscheucht wahrscheinlich die Krokodile, die ohnehin viel Nahrung in den Abfällen finden, sodaß sie sich nicht um die Badenden zu kümmern brauchen.

----------


## wein4tler

Herrscher von Nong Khai im Jahre 1888, der immer wieder mit den "Haw-Kriegern" zu tun hatte.

In den nördlichen Provinzen von Laos hatten nach der "Taiping Rebellion" (1850-1864) in China die geschlagenen und geflohenen Überlebenden eine neue Heimstatt gefunden. Diese Chinesen waren nur gewöhnliche Banditen, die Dörfer überfielen und plünderten. Im Frühjahr 1875 überquerten auf Befehl von RAMA V. siamesische Truppen in den sogenannten "Haw Kriegen" zum ersten Mal den Mekong bei Nong Khai, um die chinesischen Banden zu bekämpfen und die Hauptbasis der Haw in Chiangkham zu erobern. Da die Haw in die Berge von Phuan und Huaphan flohen und sich damit einer Schlacht mit siamesischen Truppen entzogen, konnte das Kriegsziel nicht erreicht werden, und die siamesischen Truppen zogen sich am Ende des Jahres wieder zurück. 
Im Jahr 1883 bat Chao Ungkham, der regierende Prinz von Vientiane den siamesischen König erneut um Hilfe, da die Haw wiederum seine Hauptstadt Luang Prabang bedrohten. König Chulalongkorn entsandte erneut eine Armee, die sich weitgehend aus Soldaten aus dem Norden Siams und dem Isaan zusammensetzte. 
 Die Haw waren im Jahr 1885 bereits mit modernen Repetiergewehren bewaffnet. Sie benutzten aus Birmingham stammende britische Munition und waren in der Taktik des Guerillakampfes erfahren. Das gesamte Gelände war mit hölzernen, spitzen Pfählen durchzogen, was einen Kampf mit regulären Truppen sehr erschwerte. Da man in der damaligen Zeit noch sehr an die Magie glaubte und der Macht von Orakeln vertraute, wurde der Angriff der siamesischen Truppen auf die Festung der Haw auf den 22. Februar 1885 10:00 festgelegt. Der gesamte Angriff der schlecht ausgerüsteten und schlecht geführten siamesischen Armee endete in einem Disaster, so daß am Abend des genannten Tages der Angriff ergebnislos abgebrochen werden musste und der Rückzug angeordnet wurde, zumal auch der Oberbefehlshaber der siamesischen Truppen Phraya Raj beim Angriff schwer verletzt worden war.
Die Haw konnten erst in der Mitte der 1890-er Jahre in gemeinsamen Einsätzen von siamesischen und französischen Truppen besiegt werden, denen es gelang, die Banditen nach China zurückzutreiben. Heute erinnert ein Denkmal vor der alten Nong Khai City Hall an die bei den Kämpfen mit den Haw getöteten siamesischen und laotischen Soldaten. Ein noch neueres Denkmal steht hinter den Polizeibaracken von Nong Khai.





*Foto zeigt die Totenfeierlichkeiten* (Kremation) für drei hochrangige, im jungen Alter verstorbene Kinder von Rama V.
Typhus war zu der Zeit noch eine gefährliche Krankheit.
Insgesamt hatte RAMA V. an die 33 Söhne und 44 Töchter.
Die Regierung von Siam war seit dem 15. Jahrhundert unverändert geblieben. Die Zentralregierung wurde vom "Samuha Nayak" (vergleichbar einem Premierminister) geleitet, der die nördlichen Teile von Siam kontrollierte. Der "Samuha Kalahorn" (der Große Kommandeur) kontrollierte die südlichen Teile von Siam. Der Samuha Nayak stand dem "Chatu Samdombh" (Vier Pfeiler) vor. Die Verantwortlichkeiten der "Vier Pfeiler" überschnitten sich und waren nicht klar gegeneinander abgegrenzt. 
Schon im Mai 1874 setzte der König einen Staatsrat ein. Im August 1874 folgte die Einrichtung eines Kronrates, der aus 49 Mitgliedern bestand und den König persönlich beraten sollte. Das Jahr 1882 sah die Ernennung eines neuen Kabinetts, das aus zwölf Mitgliedern bestand, davon allein neun Brüder des Königs. Im Jahr 1888 führte Chulalongkorn eine neue Ministerialregierung ein, bei der alle Minister Mitglieder der königlichen Familie waren. Die endgültige Etablierung der Ministerien erfolgte im Jahr 1892, dabei wurden dann alle Ministerien gleichberechtigt.

----------


## wein4tler

Das Fürstentum von Nan im Jahr 1889



Der Fürst von Nan unterwirft das Fürstentum von Muang Sing in Norden Laos.
Muang Sing (auch Müang Sing geschrieben) ist eine Stadt in der Provinz Luang Namtha im Norden von Laos, etwa 14 Kilometer von der Grenze zu China entfernt. Der Ort liegt in einer etwa 700 Meter hohen Talebene inmitten von hohen Bergen am Fluss Nam Sing und wurde nachweisbar seit 1792 besiedelt. Ab 1885 war er die Hauptstadt eines Müang Fürstentum der Tai Lü. In den 1890er-Jahren stießen hier die Kolonialansprüche Frankreichs und Großbritanniens zusammen. 1916 wurde es in das französische Kolonialreich eingegliedert.



Bewohnerin von Muang Sing, eine Tai Lü.

*Muang Sing* war seit seiner Gründung durch Lü-Herrscher von Chiang Khaeng von den Birmanen abhängig und lieferte, wie Chiang Kheang, über lange Jahre jährlichen Tribut in die birmanische Hauptstadt Ava. Nach der dunklen Zeit birmanischer Wirren, löste sich Chiang Khaeng von Ava und errichtete 1885 mit Muang Sing eine neue Hauptstadt, die gegen etwaige birmanische Vergeltungsangriffe besser zu verteidigen war. Beim Umzug der Hauptstadt wanderte auch deren Name mit und in vielen Dokumenten der folgenden Zeit wurde Muang Sing als Chiang Khaeng bezeichnet.

Gleichzeitig beanspruchte aber auch das Müang Nan in Nordthailand die Herrschaft über dieses Gebiet. Durch eine Militäraktion setzte Nan den territorialen Anspruch 1889 durch. Wie Nan war Muang Sing ab 1890 Vasall des siamesischen Königs Chulalongkorn (Rama V.). 1895/96 ging Muang Sing im Kolonialreich Französisch-Indochina auf, dessen Kolonialherr Siam militärisch unter Druck gesetzt und für die Abtretung großer Gebiete am östlichen Ufer des Mekong gesorgt hatte. Die Franzosen waren nicht gerne gesehen, weshalb zwischen 1907 und 1911 Konflikte ausbrachen und der Herrscher von Muang Sing in das benachbarte, ebenfalls von Tai Lü beherrschte Müang Chiang Hung im südchinesischen Gebiet Sipsongpanna fliehen musste. Die Franzosen setzten ihn daher 1916 ab und unterstellten Muang Sing direkt ihrer Kolonialverwaltung.

1946 überfiel die Kuomintang von China aus Muang Sing und zerstörte teilweise den Markt. 1954 verließen die Franzosen Laos vollständig.



Die Stadt Nan im Isaan.

----------


## wein4tler

Truppenbewegung in Salawan (Sarawan) im Jahr 1892.

Die westliche Grenze zur heute laotischen Provinz wird durch den Mekong gebildet, wo am gegenüberliegenden Ufer die Provinz Ubon Ratchathani liegt. Zwischen 1779 und 1893 war die Provinz Salawan unter siamesischer Herrschaft. Nach dem Siamesisch-Französischen Vertrag vom 3.Oktober 1893 ging Salawan an die Franzosen über. 
64,9 % der Bevölkerung sind Lao-Thai; 22,6 % gehören der Ethnie der Mon-Khmer an; 8,5 % zur Ethnie der Hmong-Ioumein und der Rest andere Ethnien wie zB.: den Tibeto-Chinesen.
Im Vietnamkrieg war Salawan ein Kriegsziel (Bombadierung) der Amerikaner, da es am sogenannten Ho Chi Minh-Pfad lag.
Interessant ist auch die Rolle des Prinzen Phetsarath aus der Seitenlinie des laotischen Königshauses, dessen Leben und Wirken sehr eng mit mit dem Schicksal des laotischen Vilkes verbunden war.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phetsarath

----------


## wein4tler

Bild: Siamesiche Gesandte an der französischen Kaiserhof im Jahre 1861.



1861 wurde die französische Dampf-Fregatte "Gironde" nach Bangkok gesandt um die siamesischen Botschafter
nach Frankreich zu bringen.



Bild: Der siamesische Botschafter schreibt seinen Bericht über die Reise.

Der französische Kaiser Napoleon III. und Kaiserin Eugenie, empfingen den ersten siamesischen Botschafter Phraya Sri Pi Pat in Fontainbleau.



Frankreich hatte damals schon starke Interessen an Südostasien bekundet und auch 1858 ein Kontingent dorthin entsandt, um den
Expansionsdrang durch Siam unter Mongkut, Rama IV., zu beschränken. 
1860 wurde das Mekong-Delta und Saigon erobert und 2 Jahre später wurde Kambodscha französisches Protektorat. 
Das war der Beginn von Französisch-Indochina.

Eine kleine lustige Geschicht zu 1861 nebenbei:

König Mongut, Rama IV. bietet in einem Brief an den damaligen Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, Buchanan,
siamesische Elefanten als Entwicklungshilfe an. Diese Hilfe wurde dann 1862 vom neuen Präsidenten Abraham Lincoln abgelehnt,
mit dem Hinweis, dass Amerika bereits die sehr effektive Nutzung der Dampfmaschinen zu Wasser und zu Lande habe.

----------


## wein4tler

*Alexandre Henri Mouhot* (* 15. Mai 1826 in Montbéliard, Frankreich; † Oktober/November 1861 bei Luang Prabang in Laos) war ein französischer Naturalist und Forschungsreisender.

Sein Leben und Wirken:




Mouhot verließ am 27. April 1858 London, um Siam, Kambodscha und Laos zu bereisen. Im Januar 1860 erreichte er Angkor, wo er eine ganze Reihe von Skizzen und Zeichnungen anfertigte.

1868 wurde postum der illustrierte Reisebericht Voyage à Siam et dans le Cambodge veröffentlicht, durch den die Tempel von Angkor erstmals die Aufmerksamkeit der breiten Öffentlichkeit in Europa auf sich zogen.

Mouhot wird oft als der Entdecker Angkors genannt, ein Anspruch, den er selbst nie stellte und der nicht den Tatsachen entspricht, da bereits im 16. Jahrhundert portugiesische Reisende den Ort erreicht hatten und auch einige Missionare schon vor ihm dort gewesen waren. In seinem Buch zitierte er selbst ausdrücklich aus dem Bericht des französischen Missionars Charles Émile Bouillevaux, der bereits Jahre vor ihm die Tempel besucht und davon berichtet hatte. Die Khmer wussten immer von der Existenz der alten Tempel und benutzten einige, wie Angkor Wat, zu allen Zeiten für religiöse Riten.



Die Zeichnung zeigt den Empfang Mouhots durch den König von Laos.
*König Tiantha oder Tiantha Rath Kumane* ( * um 1797 in Luang Phrabang; † August 1870 ebendort) war zwischen 1850 und 1870 König des laotischen Reiches Luang Phrabang.

Tiantha war der zweitälteste Sohn von König Manthatulat (reg. 1817 bis 1836) und hieß zunächst Prinz (Anga Sadet Chao Fa Jaya) Nandaraja (Nantharath). Nachdem sein Bruder Sukaseum gestorben war, folgte er diesem am 23. September 1850 auf den Thron und wurde auch von den Siamesen unter König Rama III. (reg. 1825 bis 1851) anerkannt und mit einem Titel versehen. Tiantha wurde im Januar 1851 im Königspalast gekrönt.
Tiantha konnte 1867 das in Laos hochverehrte Bildnis des Buddha Phra Bang aus Siam zurückerlangen, das 1828 nach Bangkok geschafft worden war und das König Rama V. (Mongkut) für zahlreiche Missstände im Land verantwortlich machte. Tiantha starb im August 1870 in seinem Palast in Luang Phrabang, ohne Nachkommen zu hinterlassen.

Mouhot starb an Malaria, als er die Gegend von Luang Prabang erkundete. Als der französische Konsul Auguste Pavie 1887 auf seinen schlecht erhaltenen Grabstein stieß, ließ er an derselben Stelle am Ufer des Nam Khan nahe der Stadt einen neuen Grabstein errichten. Dieser wurde erst 1990 im Dschungel wiederentdeckt.

----------


## wein4tler

Foto von *Rama III., Phra Nang Klao* 

Maha Chestabodin (später: Phra Nang Klao), im Westen besser bekannt als Rama III. (* 31. März 1788; † 2. April 1851 in Bangkok, Thailand) war von 1824 bis 1851 König von Siam. Rama III. ernannte keine seiner zahlreichen Frauen zur Königin.
Bangkok bestand bereits mehr als vierzig Jahre, als sich Phra Nang Klao durch den Kronrat ernennen ließ. Viele Gebäude bedurften einer Renovierung und Festigung. Schon sein Vater nannte ihn Chao Sua (so viel wie Handelsvorstand), da er bereits als Prinz eine glückliche Hand bei Geschäften mit dem Ausland beweisen konnte.
So durfte er schon als Prinz den Hafen von Bangkok leiten und war damit zuständig für den Außenhandel und die Handelsbeziehungen.
Um die Wirtschaft weiter anzukurbeln, ließ er Wasserstraßen (auch die Khlongs in Bangkok) ausheben, welche die großen Flüsse des Landes miteinander verbinden sollten. Noch heute sind die großen Wasserstraßen in Betrieb.

Die jahrhundertelangen Kämpfe mit Birma, Kambodscha und Vietnam gehörten größtenteils der Vergangenheit an.
Konflikte gab es mit dem laotischen Königreich Vientiane, dessen König Anouvong einen Aufstand im siamesischen Isaan anstiftete und 1828 von General Bodindecha nach Bangkok gebracht wurde. Dort wurde Anouvong auf Befehl des Königs öffentlich ausgestellt und schließlich zu Tode gemartert.
1838 bis 1839 standen die Malaien in Kedah gegen Siam auf und wurden mühsam niedergeworfen.
Zwischen 1841 und 1845 führte Siam den Siamesisch-Vietnamesischen Krieg um Kambodscha. Dabei konnte sich General Bodindecha erneut auszeichnen. Nach dem Friedensschluss wurde der Siam wohlgesinnte König Ang Duong auf den Thron Kambodschas gesetzt.

Die Außenpolitik König Ramas III. war jedoch von großer Vorsicht gegenüber den Europäern gekennzeichnet, schließlich begannen die ersten Kolonisierungsversuche in Südostasien. Er wollte gerne von ihnen lernen, was nützlich war, ohne aber ihren Lebensstil zu übernehmen.

Seinem Nachfolger Mongkut (Rama IV.), den er selbst nach dessen Fähigkeiten ausgesucht hatte, hinterließ er ein wirtschaftlich gesundes Land, das eine neue Blütezeit der Kultur erlebte und die erfolgreiche Schaukelpolitik den Europäern gegenüber weitergeführt hatte.



Bangkok 1824

König Rama II. hatte vor seinem unerwarteten Tod 1824 keinen Thronerben ernannt, deshalb musste der Thronrat und der Adel einen Nachfolger suchen. Der natürliche Thronerbe wäre Prinz Mongkut, der spätere König Rama IV. (reg. 1851 bis 1868) gewesen, doch entschied man sich für Jessadabodin, der lange Zeit erfolgreicher Handelsminister war und als Rama III. den Thron bestieg. Er ernannte nach seiner Krönung sogleich seinen Onkel *Maha Sakdi Polsep* am 21. Juli 1824 zum Thronfolger (Uparaj).
1825 wurde Siam in den Britisch-Birmanischen Krieg hineingezogen, was König Anuvong von Vientiane zu einem Aufstand veranlasste. Der König sandte daraufhin Sakdiphonlasep und General Bodindecha in den Isan, im Nordosten des heutigen Thailands, um den Aufstand niederzuwerfen. Anuvong musste nach Annam fliehen und seine Hauptstadt Vientiane wurde zerstört.
Als Sakdiphonlasep bereits 1832 verstarb, ernannte Rama III. keinen Nachfolger mehr.



Alter Königspalast von 1824

Mit dem Bau des Königspalastes wurde begonnen, nachdem König Rama I im Jahre 1782 Bangkok zur Hauptstadt des Königreichs von Siam gemacht hatte. Der erste Bauabschnitt wurde rechtzeitig zur Krönung von König Rama I fertiggestellt.
Beim Bau des Palastes orientierte man sich streng am Vorbild des Palastes von Ayutthaya. Wie schon dort, begrenzte auch hier der Chao Phraya eine Seite des Palastes. Auch die Lage des Tempels, die den Smaragd-Buddha beherbergt, stimmt mit der Lage des Wat Phra Si Samphet im ehemaligen Königspalast von Ayutthaya überein. Viele der Hauptgebäude ähneln denen, die einige Jahre zuvor von den Burmesen in Ayutthaya zerstört worden waren.
In der ersten Gebäudegruppe, die mit dem ersten Bauabschnitt fertiggestellt wurden, war der *Palastes König Rama I.*  als sein eigener Wohnsitz. Hier wurde er auch gekrönt. Seitdem fanden alle Krönungszeremonien der Chakri-Dynastie in dieser Gebäudegruppe statt. Dazu gehören der Chakrapat-Phiman-Palast, das Phaisan-Taksin-Gebäude und das Amarinthra-Winitchai-Gebäude. Die Gebäudegruppe befindet sich im mittleren Bereich des Palastgeländes.
Der *Chakrapat-Phiman-Palast* ist in erster Linie ein königliches Wohngebäude mit Schlafzimmer und einem großen Aufenthaltsraum. Hier werden jetzt die königlichen Insignien aufbewahrt. Es ist zur Tradition geworden, daß neu gekrönte Könige zumindest eine Nacht im Palast ihrer Vorfahren verbringen müssen. Dies soll symbolisieren, daß sie die Verantwortung für das Königreich im Sinne ihrer Vorfahren übernommen haben.
Nach wie vor steht im Schlafgemach das Bett, das König Rama I, der von 1782 bis 1809 regierte, anfertigen ließ. Nach dem Tode von Rama I wurde der Palast noch von seinen ersten Nachfolgern als Wohnsitz genutzt. Die späteren Monarchen bauten ihre eigenen Paläste.
*Phaisan-Taksin-Gebäude:*
Hier wird stets ein wichtiger Teil der Krönungszeremonie abgehalten. In der Krönungshalle steht ein achteckiger Thron, der Königsthron Phattharabit. Auf dem Thron sitzend nimmt der König die Einladung von Vertretern des Volkes entgegen, über sie zu regieren. Anschließend nimmt er vom brahmanischen Oberpriester des Königshofes die königlichen Insignien entgegen. In der Mitte der Königshalle steht ein Altar mit Phra Siam Devadhiraj, der symbolischen Schutzfigur des Landes.
In der Audienzhalle *Amarinthra Winitchai* stehen zwei Throne, die während der Regierungszeit von König Rama I errichtet wurden. Der obere Thron wurde in der Form eines Bootes erbaut und dient heute als Altar. Der andere Thron wird von einem neunstufigen Baldachin überdacht. Einst war dieses Gebäude die offizielle Audienzhalle, in der die siamesischen Könige ihre hohen Beamten empfingen, um mit ihnen die Staatsgeschäfte zu besprechen.

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Wie man sich im Laufe der Zeit verändert. Hihihhi.

----------


## schiene

1968 - ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Badespaß bei Chainat - ohne Jahresangabe
(so richtig glücklich sehen die kleinen aber nicht aus)  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Die Bilder mit den Bewaffneten sind von der Provinz Nan. In dem Geschriebenen ist von eine Trainigscamp die Rede und vom Bezirkshauptmann von Nan. Möglicherweise handelt es sich um ein Trainingscamp der Thai Border Patrol Police zur Ausbildung der Village Scouts.
Die Grenzschutzpolizei spielte eine zentrale Rolle bei der gewaltsamen Bekämpfung des Kommunismus in Thailand und richtete im ganzen Land Freiwilligenverbände, die sogenannten Village Scouts ein. Die Village Scouts wurden auf landesweit 120.000 Freiwillige erweitert.

Die zunehmende Präsenz US-amerikanischer Truppen in Thailand förderte die Entwicklung der Kommunistischen Partei im Lande, deren Vertreter auf dem Standpunkt standen, dass Thailand unter der direkten Kontrolle der USA standen und damit kolonialisiert waren; man sprach von "Neo-Kolonialismus". Im Sinne dieser Logik nahm die KPT deshalb den Kampf für nationale Unabhängigkeit auf. Im Jahre 1968 wurde dieser Standpunkt jedoch von den Maoisten in der Partei insofern zurechtgerückt, die von Thailand als einem halbkolonialen Land sprachen. Es gab 1968 verschiedene Anschläge kommunistischer Hmong-Gruppen auch in Nan und runter bis Udon Thani wo 26 dieser Kämpfer den Flughafen der Royal-Airforce angriffen.
1969 wurde das Oberkommando der Volksbefreiungsarmee Thailands ins Leben gerufen, was eine neue Phase im internen Guerillakrieg darstellte.
Ministerpräsident Thanom Kittikachorn fuhr einen harschen pro-amerikanischen und antikommunistischen Kurs, unterstützte die USA im Vietnamkrieg und war ein Gegner des Parlamentarismus, auch des 1969 wieder zugelassenen Parlaments.

----------


## schiene

Kerzen/Wachsfest in Prakhon Chai - ca.1954

----------


## schiene

Eine Schule in Prakhon Chai - 1963

----------


## wein4tler

Bild des Front Palastes um 1890. 

Er war Sitz des Vizekönigs (Uparat).
Uparat war die Position eines „Zweiten Königs“ oder „Vizekönigs“ in den buddhistischen Dynastien von Laos, Siam, Birma und Kambodscha, sowie auch einiger tributpflichtiger Fürstentümer. In Siam war der Uparat gewöhnlich der Bruder des Königs. Er war der Erbe auf den Thron nach dem Tode des Königs. Wenn der Uparat einmal vor dem König starb, wurde seine Position meist nicht neu besetzt, bis ein neuer König und somit ein neuer Uparat eingesetzt wurde.
Jeder der ersten fünf Könige der noch heute amtierenden Chakri-Dynastie hatte einen Uparat ernannt. Das Verhältnis zwischen dem König und seinem Uparat war selten harmonisch, da der Uparat oft dazu neigte, seine Macht auszuweiten, um schließlich den König vor dessen Tod zu ersetzen.

Der letzte dieser Machtkämpfe war der sog. „Zwischenfall vom Vorderpalast“ im Jahr 1874. Ein Feuer im Großen Palast wurde dem *Uparat Bovorn Vichaicharn* zugeschrieben, der daraufhin im britischen Konsulat um Schutz ersuchte. Die Krise begann während der sich rasant entwickelnden Reformen des jungen Königs Chulalongkorn (Rama V.). Dies führte dazu, dass die Reformen für einige Zeit „auf Eis gelegt“ wurden. Als der Uparat 1885 starb, wurde das gesamte Uparat-System vom König abgeschafft, er bestimmte seinen Sohn zu seinem Nachfolger.



Bild zeigt den letzten Uparat Bovorn Vichaicharn.

Der Uparat residierte in seinem eigenen Palast, dem Vorderen Palast. Der Vize-König hatte auch seine eigene Armee von mehr als 2.000 Männern und kontollierte auch die Seestreitkräfte. Er bekam auch einen großen Anteil der Staatseinnahmen, davon 1/3 für sich selbst um
seinen Haushalt zu bestreiten. 
König Chulalongkorn trat ein für die Modernisierung und Vereinfachung der Sammlung der Staatseinnahmen und Steuern an den Fiskus. 
Daher gründete er ein Finanzministerium. Gleichzeitig beraubt er den Adel (als Grundbesitzer) der Kontrolle über die Steuerbetriebe , die seit Generationen einen großen Teil ihres Einkommens gebildet haben. Er nahm den Adeligen einen Teil ihrer Privilegien und machte sich dadurch unbeliebt, da er die meisten Ämter an seine Brüder übergab. 
Vichaichan starb am 28. August 1885 im Alter von 47 und wurde mit großem Pomp eingeäschert.



Bild zeigt den Prinzen Maha Vajirunis bei seiner Ernennung zum Kronprinzen.
Dadurch wurde die Funktion des Vizekönigs abgeschafft und die Rechtsnachfolge als Kronprinz basierend auf dem Prinzip der männlichen Erstgeburt eingeführt. Dieser neue erfundene Titel, brachte Siam in Übereinstimmung mit der europäischen Tradition der Königshäuser.

Der Vordere Palast wurde teilweise abgerissen und der Rest ist heute das Bangkok National Museum.

----------


## schiene

1902



1924

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1907

----------


## wein4tler

Brücke bei Nawarat über den Ping-Fluss 1953. Zu sehen ist auch noch die erste Kirche von Chiang Mai aus 1907.
Die erste Brücke von 1907 war mit Bogenträgern aus Teakholz erbaut und wurde 1936 abgerissen.

Ein historischer Exkurs zum Jahr 1907:
Es mag an eine seltsame Sitte erinnert werden, die im Reiche von Chulalongkorn in Übung war. In Siam wurde jede Frau, die ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht hatte, ohne dass sie einen Mann gefunden hatte, auf ihren Wunsch "registriert" und in die Liste der jungen Mädchen eingetragen, die unter der besonderen Obhut des Herrschers stehen, der es sich zur Aufgabe macht, einen Gatten für sie zu finden. Das Verfahren bei dieser Heiratsvermittlung ist allerdings sehr summarisch.
Die Siamesen, die sich irgend ein Vergehen haben zu schulden kommen lassen, werden nicht nur wie bei uns zu einer Buße oder zu Gefängnis verurteilt, sondern sie werden auch gezwungen, eine von den jungen Frauen, die die Schützlinge des Königs sind, zu heiraten. War ihr Vergehen klein, so haben sie wenigstens das Recht, aus den Kreis der Frauen zu wählen. Haben sie jedoch ein größeres Verbrechen begangen, so bleibt ihnen keine Wahlmöglichkeit. Sie müssen die Frau heiraten, die ihnen zugewiesen wird, und die dann unter den hässlichsten und zänkischsten ausgewählt wird. Dank diesem großartigen System gibt es in Siam keine Frau, so hässlich oder bösartig sie auch sein mag, die nicht sicher sein könnte, schließlich doch einen Mann zu bekommen. Ob nun aber die Ehen, die so von dem königlichen Heiratsvermittler zustandegebracht worden sind, glücklich werden, das hat zu der Zeit niemand verraten.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1965



Siamese Theater in Bangkok 1910



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Songkran in Chiang Mai - 1953

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

alte Theater Programmhefte

1948



1951



1957


1958

----------


## schiene

Miss Songkran (Chiang Mai) 1960

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - Songkran - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Songkran in Chiang Mai - 50er Jahre

----------


## wein4tler

Da ging schon in den 50-iger Jahren die Post ab.

----------


## schiene

Buriram 1906 - Staatsbeamte (Gericht)

----------


## schiene

Eröffnung einer Bahnstrecke in Udon Thani - 1941



Mae Puak - ohne Jahresangabe



Die Brücke bei Kanchanaburi - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Gleisinspektion ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Staatsbeamte der Eisenbahn - 1934

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Songkran in Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Samut Sakhon - 1939

----------


## TeigerWutz

Pattaya  1968

----------


## Enrico

Wie vom andern Stern  ::

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Die Bilder sind aus Chiang Khan, Provinz Loei

----------


## schiene

> .
> Die Bilder sind aus Chiang Khan, Provinz Loei


Danke für den Hinweis  :: 

noch zwei Bilder dieser Serie...

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



 ::  TW

----------


## wein4tler

Da hat wohl TigerWutz die Fotoquelle entdeckt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Da hat wohl TigerWutz die Fotoquelle entdeckt.


...nee, sonst wüste schiene das ja auch
Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus das unser Wutzel thai lesen kann  ! 
Und das steht ja auf den bildern drauf

----------


## wein4tler

@Willi Wacker: Der Text auf den Fotos auf Thai, besagt nur dass sie nicht gedruckt oder veröffentlicht werden dürfen. Kein Hinweis also wo die Fotos gemacht wurden.

----------


## schiene

Die meisten Bilder finde ich über die Bildersuchmaschine von Google.
Ein altes Bild hochladen und dann die Seiten durchsuchen auf welchen das Bild auch zu sehen ist.
Kostet halt oftmals viel zeit um an neues Material zu kommen

----------


## schiene

Beim Frisör - 1936



weißer Elefant - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Mit Hilfe der WHO startet die thailändische Regierung 1950 erstmal ein Programm zur Ausrottung der Malaria-übertragenden Moskitos. Die Todesfälle durch Malaria gehen von 40.000 im Jahr 1950 auf 8450 im Jahr 1959 zurück. Leiter des Projekts ist K. H. Schultz von der WHO.



Abb.: DDT (Dichlordiphenyltrichlorethan), der große Moskitokiller, Inserat, Time magazine (USA), 1947-07-30 Bildquelle: Crossett Library Bennington College.




Abb.: Versprühen von DDT zur Malaria-Bekämpfung in einem thailändischen Dorf

Beim Einsatz von DDT zur Malariabekämpfung werden die Innenwände von Häusern und Hütten mit einer DDT-Suspension besprüht (Indoor Residual Spraying, IRS). Wenn sich die Malariamücken (Anopheles) dort absetzen, nehmen sie eine tödliche Dosis DDT auf. Da DDT an der Wand etwa ein halbes Jahr wirksam bleibt, muss die Sprühaktion zweimal jährlich durchgeführt werden, bei saisonal auftretender Malaria nur einmal. Pro Quadratmeter Wandfläche sind 1–2 g DDT notwendig.

*Dichlordiphenyltrichlorethan*, abgekürzt DDT, ist ein Insektizid, das seit Anfang der 1940er-Jahre als Kontakt- und Fraßgift eingesetzt wird. Wegen seiner guten Wirksamkeit gegen Insekten, der geringen Toxizität für Säugetiere und des einfachen Herstellungsverfahrens war es jahrzehntelang das weltweit meistverwendete Insektizid. Allerdings reicherte es sich wegen seiner chemischen Stabilität und guten Fettlöslichkeit im Gewebe von Menschen und Tieren am Ende der Nahrungskette an.
Im Laufe der Zeit wurde festgestellt, dass DDT und einige seiner Abbauprodukte hormonähnliche Wirkungen zeigen. Greifvögel legten Eier mit dünneren Schalen, was zu erheblichen Bestandseinbrüchen führte. DDT geriet unter Verdacht, beim Menschen Krebs auslösen zu können. Aus diesen Gründen wurde die Verwendung von DDT von den meisten westlichen Industrieländern in den 1970er-Jahren verboten. Weltweit ist die Herstellung und Verwendung von DDT seit Inkrafttreten der Stockholmer Konvention im Jahr 2004 nur noch zur Bekämpfung von krankheitsübertragenden Insekten, insbesondere den Überträgern der Malaria zulässig.
Einer der ersten großen Einsätze von DDT war zur Läusebekämpfung bei einer Fleckfieber-Epidemie, die 1943/44 in Neapel ausgebrochen war.
Der Großteil des DDT wurde zur Malariavorbeugung im Südpazifik verwendet. Vom Flugzeug aus wurden ganze Inseln mit DDT-Lösung eingesprüht. 
Im Deutschen Reich interessierte man sich besonders wegen der Wirksamkeit gegen den Kartoffelkäfer für DDT. Bei der Wehrmacht wurde es Ende 1942 zur Läusebekämpfung eingesetzt.
Das War Production Board der USA  gab DDT am 1. August 1945 für die zivile Nutzung frei. Durch Presseberichte über die erfolgreiche Malaria- und Fleckfieberbekämpfung während des Krieges waren die Erwartungen hoch. In Europa war Malaria Ende der 1960er-Jahre ausgerottet. 
Die WHO musste 1972 eingestehen, dass das ehrgeizige Ziel der weltweiten Ausrottung der Malaria nicht zu erreichen war. 
DDT wirkt hauptsächlich auf das zentrale Nervensystem. Bei niedrigen Dosierungen kommt es dabei zu Übererregbarkeit, bei hohen zur Lähmung. Im Vergleich zu anderen Insektiziden tritt die Wirkung von DDT eher langsam ein, dabei wirkt es bei niedrigen Temperaturen stärker als bei hohen.
Die akute Giftigkeit von DDT für Menschen und Säugetiere ist im Vergleich zu anderen Organochlorpestiziden gering. Eine akute Vergiftung äußert sich vor allem in neurotoxischen (nervlichen) Wirkungen wie Zungentaubheit, Schwindel, Zuckungen der Gesichtsmuskulatur bis hin zu Krampfanfällen und Lähmungen.
Erst 2014 konnte in einer Studie aufgezeigt werden, dass DDE möglicherweise an der Entstehung von Alzheimer beteiligt ist. Patienten mit Alzheimer hatten im Vergleich zu einer Kontrollgruppe einen 3,8-fach erhöhten DDE-Wert im Serum.
Bereits 1953 waren der WHO Fälle von DDT-Resistenz bei malariaübertragenden Anopheles-Mücken bekannt. 

Herstellung und Vertrieb von DDT sind in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland seit dem 1. Juli 1977 verboten. In Österreich wurde DDT in der Folgezeit nur noch wenig verwendet, aber erst 1992 verboten.

----------


## schiene

Der Chatuschak Markt in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Chatuschak Markt in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Chatuschak Markt in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Chatuschak Markt in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe



Diese Papiertüten gab es wohl überall auf dem Markt.Mann sieht sie auch immer wieder auf den vorhergehenden Bildern

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe



Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Bild: Prinz Siriraj Kakuttaphan

Prinz Siriraj Kakuttaphan, Sohn von König Chulalongkorn (Rama V.) der mit 18 Monaten an Bakterienruhr starb. 
Dies führte zur Gründung des Siriraj-Krankenhauses im Jahre 1888, zwei Jahre nach dem Tod des Prinzen. Damals kam es zu einem weltweiten Ausbruch der Cholera. 

*Die Medizinische Fakultät Siriraj-Krankenhaus, Mahidol-Universität*   ist eine der beiden medizinischen Fakultäten der Mahidol-Universität und zugleich das älteste und größte Universitätsklinikum in Thailand. Es befindet sich im Bangkoker Bezirk Bangkok Noi am Ufer des Mae Nam Chao Phraya.
Die medizinische Hochschule wurde zwei Jahre später im Jahr 1890 errichtet. Unter der Schirmherrschaft von Prinz Mahidol Adulyadej und der Unterstützung der Rockefeller Foundation, wurde Siriraj eines der fortschrittlichsten Zentren für medizinische Leistungen und Forschungen in Thailand und Südostasien. Aus der Ärzteschule ging 1943 die Universität für medizinische Wissenschaft (Mahawitthayalai Phaetyasat) hervor, die 1969 in Mahidol-Universität umbenannt und zur Volluniversität ausgebaut wurde. Die Mahidol-Universität unterhält noch eine zweite medizinische Fakultät mit angeschlossenem Universitätsklinikum: die Medizinische Fakultät Ramathibodi-Krankenhaus im Bangkoker Bezirk Phaya Thai.
Mit einer Kapazität von mehr als 3.000 Betten und mehr als einer Million ambulanten Patientenbesuchen pro Jahr, ist Siriraj eines der größten, meist frequentierten medizinischen Zentren in Thailand. Die medizinische Hochschule nimmt jährlich ungefähr 250 Medizinstudenten und mehr als 100 Interessenten für Fortbildungslehrgänge auf.
Die prominentesten Patienten des Siriraj-Krankenhauses sind die Mitglieder der thailändischen Königsfamilie. Von 2009 bis 2013 war König Bhumibol Adulyadej hier in stationärer Behandlung und residierte in einem eigenen, separaten Flügel.

----------


## wein4tler

*Gustave Rolin-Jaequemyns* 
(* 31. Januar 1835 in Gent; † 9. Januar 1902 in Brüssel) war ein belgischer Jurist, Politiker und Diplomat. Im September 1873 gründete er zusammen mit dem Schweizer Juristen Gustave Moynier das Institut de Droit international (Institut für Völkerrecht), eine 1904 mit dem Friedensnobelpreis ausgezeichnete und bis in die Gegenwart bestehende Institution.

Nachdem sein Bruder das Vermögen der Familie durch spekulative Investitionen verloren hatte, nahm Gustave Rolin-Jaequemyns im Jahr 1891 eine Stelle an den sogenannten Gemischten Gerichtshöfen in Kairo an.
Während eines Festessens, das im Dezember 1891 vom britischen Botschafter veranstaltet wurde, lernte er den thailändischen Prinzen Damrong Rajanubhab kennen. Dieser war zur damaligen Zeit als Botschafter seines Landes auf der Suche nach einem international renommierten Juristen, der helfen sollte, die drohende koloniale Aufteilung Thailands zwischen Großbritannien, Frankreich und Japan zu verhindern.
 Nach Konsultationen zwischen dem Prinzen und König Chulalongkorn erhielt er das Angebot, für ein Jahresgehalt von 3.000 britischen Pfund als General Adviser (Hauptberater) des Königs tätig zu sein. Gustave Rolin-Jaequemyns akzeptierte das Angebot trotz gesundheitlicher Probleme und gegen den Widerstand seiner Frau, da er die Chance sah, seine Vorstellungen über die Prinzipien des Völkerrechts in die Praxis umzusetzen und damit zu demonstrieren, dass die Einhaltung internationaler Rechtsstandards auch ein kleines Land vor einer Vereinnahmung durch Großmächte bewahren könnte. Am 27. September 1892 kam er in Bangkok an. In seiner Funktion als General Adviser oblag ihm die Leitung einer Gruppe von ausländischen Beratern, die seit den 1860er Jahren ins Land gekommen waren. Hierzu zählten unter anderem 58 Briten, 22 Deutsche, 22 Dänen, neun Belgier und acht Italiener.
Frankreich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit Französisch-Indochina bereits ein eigenes Kolonialreich in Asien etabliert und plante die Umwandlung Siams in ein Protektorat. Die Entsendung von Kriegsschiffen und Feuergefechte am 13. Juli 1893 mit der Besatzung des Chulachomklao Forts in der Nähe der auf der Westseite an der Mündung des Mae Nam Chao Phraya (Chao-Phraya-Fluss) gelegenen Stadt Samut Prakan, die als „Paknam-Vorfall“ in die Geschichte eingingen, hatten die Spannungen weiter verschärft. Gustave Rolin-Jaequemyns erkannte, dass das Königreich Siam nur eine Chance auf den Erhalt seiner Unabhängigkeit hatte, wenn es moderne Standards in der Rechtsprechung und Verwaltung einführen sowie der Bevölkerung einen angemessenen Lebensstandard ermöglichen würde. Unter Zuhilfenahme seiner Beziehungen über das Institut de Droit international erreichte er zunächst einen Waffenstillstand zwischen Frankreich und Siam.
Nach der Abwendung dieser unmittelbaren Bedrohung begann er, als Berater von König Chulalongkorn (Rama V.) und mit Unterstützung anderer Juristen aus Belgien und Großbritannien einen Umbau der staatlichen und juristischen Institutionen zu organisieren, die bis dahin auf dem traditionellen buddhistischen System des Dharmaśāstra (Thai: Thammasat – ธรรมศาสตร์) beruhten. Er lernte zu diesem Zweck die thailändische Sprache und ließ umfangreiche Teile der alten Gesetzestexte übersetzen, um sich mit ihnen vertraut zu machen. Im Jahr 1895 schrieb er in einem Brief an den Präsidenten der Internationalen Vereinigung für vergleichende Rechtsstudien, dass eine Analyse der höchst interessanten, aber unbekannten siamesischen Gesetze für die Vorbereitung entsprechender Reformen unentbehrlich sei. Es wäre seiner Ansicht nach falsch, westliche Rechtsstandards einfach zu übernehmen. Stattdessen sollten die Merkmale des traditionellen Rechts erhalten bleiben und durch moderne Rechtsinstrumente und -einrichtungen ergänzt werden.

In der Folgezeit half er bei der Errichtung einer gesetzgebenden Versammlung sowie der Einführung moderner Systeme im Bereich der Verwaltung und der Buchhaltung, und trug zur Reformierung der Regierungsstruktur bei. Darüber hinaus regte er verschiedene öffentliche Projekte an, so den Bau eines Eisenbahnnetzes, das die Hauptstadt mit den weiter entfernten Regionen des Landes verband. Zu den wichtigsten von ihm initiierten Errungenschaften zählt die Gründung der ersten Juristischen Fakultät des Landes in Bangkok. Die Auswirkungen von vielen seiner Reformen sind noch heute im thailändischen Staatswesen sowie im öffentlichen Leben des Landes zu finden.
Gustave Rolin-Jaequemyns blieb, von gelegentlichen Reisen nach Europa abgesehen, bis zum April 1901 in Siam, bevor er aufgrund von Gesundheitsproblemen nach Belgien zurückkehrte. Er starb im Januar 1902 in Brüssel.

Seine Verdienste um die Entwicklung der thailändischen Gesellschaft sowie den Erhalt der Unabhängigkeit des Landes wurden schon zu Lebzeiten gewürdigt, indem König Chulalongkorn ihn mit dem Orden des Weißen Elefanten sowie dem Ehrentitel Chao Phraya Abhai Raja Siamanukulkij auszeichnete, der zuvor nur zwei anderen Ausländern verliehen worden war. Er wurde vom König mit den Worten „Die Fähigkeiten und das Auftreten dieses Mannes, der für die Regierung Siams von so entscheidender Bedeutung war, werden für immer in unserer Erinnerung erhalten bleiben“ gewürdigt.
Auf dem Campus der Juristischen Fakultät der Thammasat-Universität in Bangkok wurde zum Andenken an ihn eine Statue errichtet.

----------


## schiene

Kampffisch Wettkampf in Bangkok - 1970

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Am Chao Phraya - 1963



Charoen Khrung Road in Bangkok - 1956

----------


## schiene

Charoen Khrung Road - 1930

----------


## schiene

Rama V bei Samut Pakan - 1894

----------


## schiene

das letzte Foto eines toten Monk  ::

----------


## schiene

Laplae in der Provinz von Uttaradit - ca.1895

----------


## wein4tler

* Laplae* ist ein Landkreis (Amphoe = Verwaltungs-Distrikt) im Westen der Provinz Uttaradit. Die Provinz Uttaradit liegt in der Nordregion von Thailand. Der Name Uttaradit bedeutet „nördlicher Hafen“ und spielt auf die Bedeutung der Provinzhauptstadt als Umschlagplatz für Holz und andere Güter an. In früheren Zeiten war das Gebiet fast ganz von ausgedehnten Teakholz-Wäldern bedeckt, die im Laufe der Zeit geschlagen wurden. Im Landkreis Laplae werden unter anderem handgewebte Baumwollstoffe hergestellt. Die Stoffe sind mit Naturfarbstoffen eingefärbt. Die wichtigste Einnahmequelle bildet heute die Landwirtschaft und der Fischfang.

*Geschichte*

Das Gebiet von Uttaradit ist schon seit vorgeschichtlichen Zeiten besiedelt, wie Funde zum Beispiel bei Wiang Chao Ngo zeigen (Bronzemesser und Kesseltrommeln). Bis zum 10./11. Jahrhundert lebten hier Angehörige der Bergvölker an den Hängen entweder nomadisierend oder in kleinen Dorfgemeinschaften.

Seit dem 11. Jahrhundert begann eine verstärkte Einwanderung der Thai aus dem Norden, die sich aber eher friedlich vollzog. Die Thai siedelten als Reisbauern in den Ebenen und an den Flussufern. Hier blühte mit der Zeit eine Stadt namens Bang Pho Tha It, die als Umschlagplatz für Waren aus und in den Norden diente und am rechten Ufer des Mae Nam Nan lag.

Nach dem Untergang des Königreichs Ayutthaya 1767 rebellierte in Fang in der damaligen Provinz Sawangkhaburi (heute steht davon noch der Tempel Wat Phra Fang östlich der heutigen Provinzhauptstadt) eine Gruppe von Mönchen unter Führung des charismatischen Abts Phra Fang. Sie brachen die buddhistischen Ordensregeln (Vinaya), betätigten sich politisch und militärisch und gründeten ein kurzlebiges Staatswesen, das manchmal als „Mönchsrepublik von Fang“ bezeichnet wird (andererseits findet man Phra Fang als „Priesterkönig“ tituliert). Im Jahr 1770 nahmen sie die benachbarte Provinz Phitsanulok ein. Noch im gleichen Jahr wurden sie von König Taksin geschlagen und hingerichtet, der das Gebiet seinem neugegründeten Königreich Thonburi einverleibte.

Im 19. Jahrhundert siedelte man die Bewohner um, und König Rama V. (Chulalongkorn) erhob Uttaradit zu einer Provinz (Changwat) mit der neu benannten Hauptstadt gleichen Namens.

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1917





Chiang Mai - 1927

----------


## schiene

TV in Wohnung 1958

----------


## frank_rt

so einen kasten kenne ich nur zugut. war damals aber geil. gut gemacht schiene. kannst ja mal ein bildband drucken lassen.
mach nur weiter so

----------


## schiene

"Wasserzapfer"bei Trockenheit  in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Ich muss gestehen 1958 hatten wir noch keinen Fernseher. Nur der Wirt im Dorf hatte einen, wo sich die Männer und Burschen zum Fussball schauen trafen. 1961 gab es in der Werksiedlung dann einen Fernseher im Gemeinschaftsraum. Wir Kinder durften dann fernsehen unter Aufsicht einer Mutter oder eines Vaters. 1970 hatten wir dann einen eigenen Fernseher in Schwarz-Weiß, da hatte meine Tante in Tirol schon einen in Farbe.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1932

----------


## schiene

Pathum Thani - 1910

----------


## schiene

Betelnußplantage bei Chumphon - 1892

----------


## frank_rt

Die Betelnuss ist in Taiwan allgegenwärtig. Eingepackt in grüne Blätter wird sie an Ständen verkauft, oft von leichtbekleideten Frauen in Glaskabinen. Beliebt ist die Nuss vor allem bei Lastwagenfahrern und Bauarbeitern. Sie hält den Geist wach, wenn der Körper schon müde ist.

Taiwans Amt für Gesundheitsförderung will der beliebten Nuss den Gar ausmachen. Man setzte sich ein für einen Betelnuss-freien Arbeitsplatz, zitiert die Nachrichtenagentur CNA das Amt. Denn regelmässiges Kauen sorgt bei den Konsumenten nicht nur für mehr Speichel, der zusammen mit dem roten Saft ausgespuckt wird, sondern auch für gesundheitliche Nebenwirkungen: Neben gelben Zähnen und schlechtem Atem kann die Nuss auch Mundhöhlenkrebs verursachen. Damit werden in Taiwan pro Jahr rund 6000 Menschen diagnostiziert, so CNA. Mundhöhlenkrebs war im vergangenen Jahr Taiwans fünfttödlichste Krebsart.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1917

----------


## schiene

Wat Pho in Bangkok ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Kanchanaburi - 1919

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1954

----------


## wein4tler

Bei dem Foto von Kanchanaburi (um 1919) handelt es sich um den Maskentanz Khon.
Maskentanz "Khon" ist ein thailändischer Kulturschatz.
Das traditionelle Tanzdrama, genannt Khon, wird in lyrischen Versen vorgetragen. Es geht um den Kampf gegen Dämonen und den Triumph des Guten gegen das Böse.
Die Geschichten des Khon stammen aus dem Ramakien, der thailändischen Version des Ramayana-Epos aus Indien. Doch nichts ist in der lokalen Fassung indisch angehaucht. Alles wurde ganz und gar an die Lebensumstände und Lebensweisen der Thais angepasst. 

Dabei wurden nicht nur die Namen der handelnden Charaktere, vom Gott Phra Narai (Ramayana: Narayana), über den Helden Phra Ram (Ramayana: Rama) bis zum Dämonen Totsakan (Ramayana: Ravana) geändert, sondern auch Ortsbeschreibungen.  
So wird zum Beispiel, Phra Ram als Sohn des Königs Ayutthaya geboren, und auch die Beschreibungen der Paläste, die Kleidung der Handelnden, deren Sitten und Umgangsformen wurden entsprechend angeglichen. Deshalb wird das Ramakien heute kaum mehr als Adaption einer fremden Dichtung angesehen. 
Ursprünglich wurde der Khon ausschließlich bei Hofe getanzt. Wegen der großen Anzahl an Darstellern und der aufwendigen Masken fand der Tanz jedoch nie großen Anklang im Alltagsleben der Menschen. Dank des thailändischen Premierministers Kukrit Pramoj, der in den 70er Jahren sein Amt inne hatte und in jungen Jahren selbst ein Khon-Tänzer war, wurde der Tanzstil vor der Vergessenheit gerettet.  

Die einzelnen Geschichten werden in stilisierten Bewegungen, Gesten und Posen dargestellt, die teilweise so schwierig und anstrengend sind, dass die Tänzer in früheren Zeiten ausschließlich Männer waren. Heutzutage werden nur noch Auszüge des Khons gezeigt, das sowohl von Männern als auch von Frauen aufgeführt wird. 

Das Original des thailändischen Maskentanzes Khon findet man heute nur noch in Bangkok, und zwar im königlichen Theater Sala Chalermkrung, wo das historische Ramakien mit den authentischen Kostümen aus der Zeit Rama VI. (1880-1925) aufgeführt wird.
Das aktuelle Stück heisst „Hanuman der Mächtige” und ist die Geschichte des weißen Affen Hanuman, der als Krieger den König der Dämonen besiegt und als Liebhaber das Herz einer Meerjungfrau gewinnt. 
Das spektakuläre Schauspiel wird von 60 Tänzern in reichverzierten, mit Gold und Edelsteinen besetzten Kostümen vorgetragen.

----------


## schiene

schwimmender Markt in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

"Thaigang" ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Khlongs in/bei Bangkok - ca.1910

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte ca.1900

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte vom "Deutschen Club" ca.1910

----------


## wein4tler

Die Anregung zur *Gründung eines Deutschen Klubs* gab ein Rundschreiben, das auf Veranlassung des Kaiserlichen Deutschen Ministeresidenten Herrn P. Kempermann am, 4. April 1891 bei den Deutschen Bangkoks in Umlauf gesetzt wurde.
Das Rundschreiben, das in der Folge 40 Mitglieder der deutschern Gemeinde unterzeichneten, lautete :

„Deutsche Herren, welche geneigt sind, einem zu gründenden Deutschen Klub beizutreten, werden ersucht, ihren Namen unter dieses Rundschreiben zu setzen. Sobald sich eine genügende Anzahl Mitglieder gefunden, soll eine Versammlung anberaumt werden, um Einzelheiten zu besprechen“.

Als Tag der Gründung des Klubs ist der 2. Mai 1891 anzusehen, da in der Versammlung an diesem Tage die Annahme der inzwischen ausgearbeiteten Statuten erfolgte.
Die Versammlungen des Deutschern Klubs wurden anfangs im Oriental Hotel abgehalten. Da jedoch allseits der Wunsch sich geltend machte, ein eigenes Heim zu besitzen, so wurde am 1. Juli 1891 ein an der New Road, neben dem kleinen Kanal gelegenes, dem Phra Song Suradet gehöriges Haus für monatlich 110,- Tikal auf längere Zeit gemietet.
Das Klubleben blühte. Unter den Klubmitgliedern fanden sich viele Sangeslustige, die sich zu einem Männerchor zusammenschlossen und im Klub ihre regelmäßigen Übungen abhielten. 
In der Folge erwiesen sich die Klubräume als unzureichend, und der Klub stand vor der Frage, das Haus entweder durch einen Anbau zu erweitern, oder sich nach einem geeigneten, größerem Gebäude umzusehen. Schon kurz nach der Generalversammlung vom 9. November 1895 waren die Unterhandlungen mit Phya Dejo soweit gereift, dass derselbe bereit war, auf seinem Grundstück an der Suriwongsestraße ein Gebäude nach den Wünschen des Klubs zu bauen.
Das neue Klubgebäude konnte am 1.7.1897 seiner Bestimmung übergeben werden.
Weihnachten, Neujahr und Kaisersgeburtstag sind im Klub regelmäßig gefeiert worden. Ab und zu galt es auch den Abschied eines langjährigen Mitglieds festlich zu begehen, oder Tanzabende, Maskenbälle oder sogenannte Reservistenappelle riefen die Mitglieder zu lustigem Treiben in den Klub.
Nach Eintritt (22. Juli 1917) Siams in den Weltkrieg begann für die Deutschen und Österreicher in Siam ein leidvoller Weg. Erst die Internierung im siamesischen Militärhospital Kong Load. Dann, im Jahr 1918 die Verschiffung nach Madras und die Festsetzung im Quarantänelager in der Festung Ahmednagar. Die Heimkehr nach Deutschland – der Krieg wurde am 11. November 1918 beendet – erfolgte am 8. Februar 1920.
Nach der Normalisierung der Beziehungen zwischen Deutschland und Siam, kam im Juli 1925 Minister Dr. Asmis als Gesandter nach Bangkok und gründete im Herbst d.J. unter seiner Leitung die „Deutsche Vereinigung in Siam“. 
Der Deutsche Klub hatte nun wieder sein eigenes Heim, wenn auch nicht so repräsentativ, wie vor dem 1. Weltkrieg.

Nach dem Ende des 2. Weltkrieg lösten sich alle deutschen und thai-deutschen Vereinigungen auf: Deutscher Klub, Ortsgruppe der NSDAP, Reichsdeutsche Gemeinschaft und Siamesisch-Deutsche Vereinigung.

Erst 10 Jahre nach der Wiederaufnahme (28.05.1952) der im Jahre 1945 unterbrochenen diplomatischen Beziehungen zwischen Deutschland und Thailand etablierte sich die Thai-Deutsche Kulturgesellschaft, die heute als Thai-Deutsche Gesellschaft firmiert.

In den letzten Jahren hat die Gesellschaft auch viele soziale Aufgaben uebernommen: Vermittlung von Stipendien, Übergabe von Praemien an Deutschstudierende, Beratung in Berufsfragen und sonstige Auskünfte. Auch hat die Thai-Deutsche Gesellschaft mit Unterstützung des Auswärtigen Amtes begonnen, ein Archiv der Geschichte der thai-deutschen Beziehungen einzurichten.
Seit Oktober 1990 stehen ihr im Thai-Deutschen Zentrum – u. a. dank der grosszuegigen finanziellen Unterstuetzung von Herrn Carl. W. Drewes - in Bangkok ein Büro, ein Archiv der Thai-Deutschen Beziehung sowie Klubräume, Schwimmbecken und ein Gymnastik-Raum zur Verfügung.
Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verein der ehemaligen Thai-Studenten in Deutschland (VTD) wurde verstärkt; viele gemeinsame Unternehmungen sind das Ergebnis. Seit Anfang 2003 besteht auch ein reger Kontakt zur Swiss Society Bangkok (SSB). Die Mitglieder können ohne weiteres die gegenseitigen Veranstaltungen besuchen.

Die Thai Deutsche Gesellschaft hat ihren Sitz auf dem gleichen Gelände wie das Goethe-Institut, ganz in der Nähe der Deutschen Botschaft. Die Sekretaerin des Vereins ist an Werktagen immer erreichbar, sei es per Telefon, E-Mail oder für einen persönlichen Besuch. Das Goethe-Institut und die Thai-Deutsche Gesellschaft befinden sich in: 18/1 Soi Goethe, Attakamprasit, Sathorn Tai Road, Bangkok 10120, Thailand, Telefon und Fax: Telefon: +66 (0) 2287 4389, Fax: +66 (0) 2286 1179.

----------


## schiene

Pockenimpfung in Nonthaburi - 1902

----------


## schiene

Bahnhof Chumpon - Postkarte von 1926

----------


## schiene

Bangkok-Khlong Banglumpoo - 1880

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1903



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Sehr idyllische Fotos, Schiene. Kann man sich zur heutigen Zeit gar nicht mehr vorstellen, dass es einmal so war.

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1953

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1915



ca. 1900

----------


## wein4tler

Sampeng war um 1900 das Chinesische Viertel von Bangkok.



Schöne Thai aus Chiang Mai um 1908



Laofrau in der Hochzeitstracht um 1900




Adelige Familie der Shan um 1900 aus dem Grenzgebiet zu Burma.

Die *Shan* sind 650 v. Chr. aus dem heutigen China in ihr heutiges Siedlungsgebiet eingewandert. Ende des 13. Jahrhunderts regierten sie mit dem Königreich Ava über Birma, und bis zur Mitte des 14. Jahrhunderts hatten sie ihr Reich bis nach Yunnan in China, Tenasserim im Südosten Birmas, Assam in Indien und Teile von Laos und Thailand ausgedehnt.
Ende des 16. Jahrhunderts wurden die Shan von den Birmanen unterworfen, und 50 Jahre später beendeten die Chinesen die Shan-Monarchie. 
Die meisten Shan sind Buddhisten, aber auch Hinduismus, Islam und Animismus sind verbreitet. Die Sprache gehört, wie Thai, zu den Tai-Sprachen. Die meisten Shan sind Bauern und leben vom Anbau von Reis, Gemüse, Soja und Obst, aber auch Edelsteine und Teakholz werden in der Region gewonnen. Traditionell sind Schmiede-, sowie Gold- und Silberarbeiten. Der Anbau von Opium ist weit verbreitet.
Es gibt zwölf Untergruppen der Shan. Die genaue Zuordnung ist jedoch umstritten, da sich viele Tai-Sprachen ziemlich ähneln.
Man unterscheidet nach Kultur und Dialekt nördliche, südliche und chinesische Shan.
 1887, nach dem dritten Britisch-Birmanischen Krieg, übernahmen die Briten die Herrschaft über die Shan-Staaten. Dabei behielten die Fürsten (sawbwa) der Einzelstaaten (Mong) ihre Macht. Die Briten mischten sich recht wenig in die inneren Angelegenheiten dieser Staaten ein. 1922 wurden die Shan-Staaten in den Federated Shan States zusammengefasst.
Am 12. Februar 1947 wurde der Shan-Staat geschaffen, welcher außer den Gebieten der Föderation auch die Gebiete der Va umfasste.
1959 wurde unter dem birmanischen Premierminister Ne Win die Macht der Fürsten im Shan-Staat aufgehoben. Die meisten Fürsten gingen ins Exil. 1962 putschte das Militär unter Ne Win. 
Der Shan-Staat wurde von birmanischen Truppen besetzt, die politischen Führer der Shan verhaftet und ermordet und die traditionellen Strukturen und autonomen Rechte der Shan abgeschafft. Der Putsch löste Kämpfe für Unabhängigkeit in den Shan-Staaten aus, die bis heute anhalten.
Ab 1996 wurden immer weitere Landstriche im zentralen Shan-Staat durch Massenvertreibungen und Zwangsumsiedlungen entvölkert. Die Dörfer wurden niedergebrannt und die Felder zerstört. Diese Gebiete wurden zu Free Fire Zones erklärt, in denen das Militär auf alles schießt, was sich bewegt.

----------


## schiene

Die königlichen Barken ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Gleisbauarbeiten für eine Strassenbahnlinie in Bangkok - 1899

----------


## schiene

Bilder von 1926

----------


## schiene

Landvermessung im Norden Thailands ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya - 1937

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Strassenbahn in Bangkok - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

der Chao Phraya bei Bangkok .ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Hotel in Bangkok - 1945

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarte 1915

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Thai Girl - 1949

----------


## schiene

Siam "Haevy Metal Band" - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Durianverkauf in Bangkok - 1910

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Chiang Mai ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1903

----------


## schiene

Wat Pho in Bangkok - 1912

----------


## schiene

1960

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1976

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai - 1952

----------


## schiene

Die Anführer des Staaststreichs von 1932


Bild vom Staatsstreich 1932

----------


## wein4tler

Der* Staatsstreich in Siam 1932* (auch als „Siamesische Revolution“ bezeichnet) war ein militärischer Umsturz am 24. Juni 1932, der den Übergang des Landes von der absoluten zur konstitutionellen Monarchie brachte.

Das Bild zeigt die 4 militärischen Führer :

1 Phraya Songsuradet, 2 Phraya Phahon, 3 Phraya Ritti-akhane, 4 Phra Prasanpitthayayut

Nach einer weit bekannten Prophezeiung sollte die am 6. April 1782 von Rama I. gegründete Chakri-Dynastie nach 150 Jahren Herrschaft über Siam untergehen.  Im Mai ordnete der König Prajadhipok die Unterstellung des Marineministeriums unter das Kriegsministerium an, die Zahl der Provinzen wurde von 79 auf 70 reduziert. All dies sparte Geld, trieb aber auch Beamte aus der Arbeit.
Tatsächlich war Prajadhipok vielen seiner Landsleute im politischen Denken weit voraus. Er beschäftigte sich sehr ernsthaft mit den Fragen der Einführung demokratischer Strukturen in Siam und befand 1927, dass es keine Frage sei, ob Siam eine demokratische Regierungsform annehme, sondern nur, „ob das siamesische Volk wirklich und wahrhaftig demokratisch sein könne, nicht nur in der Form, sondern auch tatsächlich“.
Die jungen Intellektuellen und Offiziere, die den Kern der „Volkspartei“ bildeten, nahmen Kontakt zu vier höheren Offizieren auf, die mit dem feudalen System ebenfalls unzufrieden waren: den Obersten Phraya Phahon, Phraya Song, Phraya Ritthi und Oberstleutnant Phra Prasat. Bindeglied war Prayun Phamonmontri, dessen deutsche Mutter Phraya Phahon vor dessen Aufenthalt an der preußischen Kadettenanstalt Sprachunterricht gegeben hatte. Insbesondere Phraya Song hatte als Leiter der Bildungsabteilung der Militärakademie großen Einfluss im Militär. Er konnte viele seiner Untergebenen und Kadetten zur Teilnahme am Umsturz bewegen. Seine Intelligenz und seine taktische Begabung waren für den Erfolg des Staatsstreichs von entscheidender Bedeutung.

*Die Durchführung:*
Am 23. Juni abends übergab der Bangkoker Polizeikommandant dem Regenten und Innenminister Prinz Paribatra eine Liste mit Personen, die verdächtigt wurden, einen Umsturz vorzubereiten und umgehend zu verhaften seien, und bat um die Genehmigung ihrer Verhaftung. Paribatra konnte sich dazu nicht entschließen, als er auf der Liste den Namen seines Schützlings Prayun fand. Er schickte den Polizeichef erst einmal nach Hause.

Am gleichen Abend trafen sich die vier hohen Militärs der Gruppe (die „Vier Musketiere“), Phraya Phahon, Phraya Song, Phraya Ritthi und Phra Prasat, im Haus von Phraya Song.
Die Vorgabe war, dass kein Blut vergossen werden sollte, wozu es eines ausgeklügelten militärischen Bluffs bedurfte, der von
Phraya Song geplant worden war. Als militärische Übung getarnt – Phraya Song deutete einen Aufstand von Chinesen an –, bewegte sich eine Gruppe von Offizieren, Soldaten und Kadetten am frühen Morgen des 24. Juni zum Reiterstandbild König Chulalongkorns vor dem Dusit-Palast in Bangkok. Gleichzeitig ging der Generalinspektor der Armee, Phraya Phahon, zu einer überraschenden Kontrolle in die Munitionsdepots und verschaffte sich Zutritt. Die Munition ließ er verladen, die Soldaten aufsitzen. Sie fuhren ebenfalls zum Platz vor der Thronhalle.

*Phra Prasat* hatte die Aufgabe, die hohen Prinzen in der Thronhalle „zusammenzurufen“. Die Residenz der wichtigsten Person,
Prinz Paribatra, ließ er umstellen, dennoch floh der Prinz an das nahe Ufer des Chao Phraya. Schüsse fielen, ein junger Hauptmann wurde verwundet. Daraufhin antwortete das zur Sicherung des Chao Phraya kommandierte Kriegsschiff mit einer Salve, worauf sich
Prinz Paribatra stellte. Nachdem auch alle anderen Prinzen in der Thronhalle versammelt worden waren, trafen die „Vier Musketiere“ mit ihren Regimentern um 6 Uhr morgens auf dem Thronhallenplatz ein. *Phraya Phahon* nutzte die Verwirrung, um eine Rede zu halten, die die Abschaffung der absoluten Monarchie in Siam verkündete und mit dem traditionellen Schlachtruf „Chaiyo!“ endete. Die Soldaten beantworteten diesen Ruf ebenfalls mit „Chaiyo!“, wie sie es gewohnt waren.

*Prayun* hatte unterdessen mit zivilen Kräften der Khana Ratsadon und dem erst kurz vorher eingeweihten Telegrafenbeamten Khuang Aphaiwong die gesamte Kommunikation von und nach Bangkok unterbrochen. Nachdem man so Bangkok – und darauf kam es in Siam an – kontrollierte, sandte Phahon das Kriegsschiff HMS Sukhothai und ein Telegramm an König Prajadhipok in Hua Hin, in dem er diesen ultimativ aufforderte, nach Bangkok zurückzukehren und die konstitutionelle Monarchie anzunehmen.

Prajadhipok erwog mit seinem Krisenstab (den in Hua Hin anwesenden Prinzen und den Damen des Hofes) drei Antworten:
a) die Rückkehr in die Hauptstadt mit der damit verbundenen Annahme der konstitutionellen Monarchie,
b) die Flucht ins Ausland 
c) oder die Mobilisierung der königstreuen Streitkräfte.

Die letzte Alternative hätte einen Bürgerkrieg bedeutet, was der König – wie die Putschisten – vermeiden wollte. Die Flucht kam aus Gründen der persönlichen Ehre nicht in Frage. Somit blieb nur die Annahme der Forderungen und die Rückkehr nach Bangkok.

Am 26. Juni kehrte Prajadhipok nach Bangkok zurück und empfing die Mitglieder der Khana Ratsadon (Volkspartei). Man verhielt sich höflich, der König äußerte seine Sympathie gegenüber den Zielen der Gruppe. Am Tag darauf unterzeichnete er die vorläufige Version der Verfassung, die auf seinen Wunsch korrigiert worden war. Am 28. Juni eröffnete die erste Volksvertretung Siams mit einem Grußwort des Königs. Zur großen Überraschung präsentierte Pridi als *ersten Premierminister von Thailand* den konservativen Juristen *Phraya Manopakorn.* Man trachtete durch die Wahl eines Außenstehenden den Eindruck zu vermeiden, den Staat übernehmen zu wollen.

*Am 20. Juni 1933* kam es zu einem erfolgreichen, unblutigen *Putsch in Siam*, dem heutigen Thailand. Dabei stürzte eine Gruppe jüngerer Offiziere der mittleren Ränge *unter Führung von Oberstleutnant Phibunsongkhram* und Fregattenkapitän Suphachalasai die amtierende Regierung.

Der Staatsstreich folgte ein Jahr nach der Siamesischen Revolution, die den Übergang des Landes von der absoluten zur konstitutionellen Monarchie gebracht hatte. Inzwischen war es zwischen den damaligen Revolutionären („Volkspartei“), zum Zerwürfnis gekommen. Ministerpräsident Phraya Manopakorn hatte das Parlament aufgelöst und die neue Verfassung teilweise wieder außer Kraft gesetzt, um die Absetzung seiner Regierung durch liberale Kräfte zu verhindern.

Dass die militärischen Führer der Revolution ihren Rücktritt einreichten, nahm die Gruppe der Putschisten als Anlass zum Staatsstreich. Grund war die Furcht um ihre Karrieren. *Der Oberkommandierende des Heeres, Phraya Phahon, wurde Ministerpräsident* und die Militärherrschaft in Siam stabilisiert.

----------


## schiene

Surin 1984

----------


## schiene

Ratchaburi - 1963

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## wein4tler

*Was war um 1900 im Königreich Siam los?*

*Bun Laphan Ratsadany*(Nhouy Ratsadany) wurde am 28. Juli 1900 auf Anordnung König Ramas V., als Prinzgouverneur von Champasak eingesetzt. Er wurde beim Königlichen Pagenkorps in Bangkok ausgebildet und folgte seinem Vater Kham Souk auf diesem Posten nach.
In der Folge wurde Siam jedoch durch Frankreich gezwungen, Champasak aufzugeben. Frankreich verleibte das Fürstentum in Französisch-Indochina ein und löste es mit Wirkung zum 22. November 1904 auf. Bun Laphan Ratsadany behielt jedoch seine Titel, Anreden und Orden auf Lebenszeit. Er wurde am 14. Oktober 1905 als Gouverneur der neu gebildeten Provinz Bassac mit der Hauptstadt Pakse (seit 1908) eingesetzt. Am 21. Dezember 1934 wurde er von den Franzosen gezwungen, aus Altersgründen zurückzutreten.
Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs konnte Thailand Champasak zurückgewinnen und setzte Bun Laphan Ratsadany am 11. März 1941 in seine früheren Rechte als Provinzgouverneur wieder ein.
Auf Vermittlung von Japan gab Frankreich sein Territorium auf, seine Truppen zogen sich am 9. Mai 1941 aus Champasak und anderen Gebieten Südostasiens zurück. Nach der Niederlage Japans (und seines Verbündeten Thailand) lud sein ältester *Sohn Prinz Boum Oum* am 14. September 1945 Frankreich ein, Pakse erneut zu besetzen.  Prinz Boun Oum war loyal zur französischen Kolonialverwaltung und kämpfte mit seinen Truppen sowohl im Zweiten Weltkrieg gegen die Japaner, als auch gegen die nationale Unabhängigkeitsbewegung der Lao Issara.
Nach dem Tod seines Vaters 1945 wäre Boun Oum eigentlich neues Oberhaupt von Champasak geworden, er verzichtete aber im Sinne der Einheit Laos zugunsten von König Sisavang Vong von Luang Prabang auf seinen Thron.

*Kronprinz Vajiravudh* (1880 - 1925), der spätere Rama VI. studierte am Christ Church College der Universität Oxford Geschichte und Recht. 

Der britische Finanzbeamte *Walter James Franklin Williamson* (1867-1954) wird Finanzberater Siams.

*Herausgabe folgender Erlässe:*

Alle Transport- und Arbeitstiere müssen ins Grundbuch des Distrikts eingetragen werden, in dem sie sich befinden. Kommt das Tier in einen anderen Bezirk, muss es umgemeldet werden.

Erlass über die Maßregeln betr. Tierschlächterei:  Tiere, die für den Konsum oder Export vorgesehen sind, müssen in einem staatlichen Schlachthaus tierärztlich untersucht werden. Tiere mit ansteckenden Krankheiten müssen sofort getötet und verbrannt werden.

Bauern dürfen Elefanten nicht mehr erschießen, auch nicht um ihre Felder zu beschützen. Einzige Ausnahme: Selbstverteidigung.

Eine Zeitung berichtet, dass *Prinz Sanbhasatra Subhakich* (1857–1919) erfolgreich im Filmen ist und seine Filme gegen Eintrittsgeld dem Publikum zeigt. Er ist Hof-Filmemacher und filmt Tätigkeiten von König Rama V. sowie verschiedene Zeremonien. 

Der dänische *Admiral Andreas du Plessis de Richelieu* (1852 - 1932) wird Chef der Siamesischen Marine.

Im September 1900 wurde die Öffentlichkeit von der Siam Electricity Co., Ltd. gewarnt, dass im folgenden Monat elektrischer Strom Tag- und Nacht durch die Leitungen fließt. Ein Berühren der Drähte ist daher extrem gefährlich.

Dezember 1900: Eröffnung der Eisenbahn bis Korat.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1946

----------


## schiene

Bauer bei Bangkok - 1946



Blick vom Wat Arun - 1948

----------


## schiene

Chantaburi - 1937

----------


## schiene

Sisaket -1936

----------


## wein4tler

*Was geschah 1936 in Thailand:*

Der Völkerbund rechnet Siam zu den Ländern mit den meisten Drogenabhängigen (Opium, Morphin).
Offiziell werden 14 verschiedene Suchtdrogen verkauft, die wichtigsten:
•26,4 kg Morphin
•15,4 kg Kokain
•1439 kg medizinische Opium
•69 kg Heroin
Staatseinnahmen durch Opiumsteuer 10 Millionen Baht.

Eigentum der Teakholz-Konzessionen: 88% Ausländer, 7% Siamesen, 5% Staat.

Das Landwirtschaftsministerium propagiert den Anbau von Baumwolle für den japanischen Markt.

Das Monatseinkommen einer durchschnittlichen Bangkoker Familie lag bei 120 Baht.
Die jährlichen Einnahmen einer durchschnittlichen Bauernfamilie in Zentralthailand 230 Baht, also monatlich 19 Baht.

Es erscheint auf Thai und Englisch: von Khemo Navayanist : Neue Buddhistische Katechismus.

In Bangkok gibt es 205 rein chinesische Schulen. Sie unterrichten nur in Chinesisch, wechseln aber zu Siamesisch, wenn die Wachposten melden, dass ein Schulinspektor kommt.

Erste öffentliche Leichtathletik-Wettkämpfe für Männer und Frauen.

Nach Volkszählung hat Thailand 17,3 Millionen Einwohner.

Khon Kaen: ca. 50 kommunistische Vietnamesen demonstrieren friedlich gegen die Festnahme von 11 kommunistischen Vietnamesen bei einem Geheimtreffen. Die Regierung schlägt die Demonstration brutal nieder: zwei Tote und zehn verletzte Demonstranten. 193 Vietnamesen, ein Laote und 7 Thai werden festgenommen. 
Insgesamt sind in Thailand 800 kommunistische Vietnamesen inhaftiert, ebenso fast der gesamte Hauptkader der Kommunistischen Partei Siams.
Da die Vietnamesen französische Untertanen sind, untersucht die französische Gesandtschaft in Thailand die Vorfälle und spricht die Polizei von aller Schuld frei.

----------


## schiene

ca. 1900 - Herstellung von Palmblätter

----------


## wein4tler

*Palmblatt-Manuskripte* wurden auf getrockneten Palmblättern (Sanskrit: Pattra) geschrieben. Sie wurden zum Aufzeichnen von tatsächlichen und mystischen Erzählungen in Südasien und Südostasien benutzt.
Als Schriftträger hatten die getrockneten Palmblätter in dieser Region der Welt dieselbe Bedeutung wie Papyrus im alten Ägypten.
Nach der Einführung von Alphabetschriften in Südasien, begannen die Menschen auf den Blättern der Talipot-Palme (Corypha umbraculifera) und der Palmyra-Palme (Borassus flabelliformis) zu schreiben.

Die getrockneten Blätter wurden in eine Größe von 15 cm zu 3,5 cm geschnitten und mit einer Paste aus Ragi (Finger-hirse) behandelt, um sie weich zu machen. Dieses natürliche Material ist anfällig für Fäulnis und wird von Silberfischchen zerstört. Daher hat ein auf einem Palmblatt geschriebenes Manuskript eine begrenzte Lebensdauer und muss in dieser Zeit auf ein neues Palmblatt kopiert werden.
Mit der Ausbreitung der indischen Kultur nach Südostasien, besonders nach Thailand, Kambodscha und Indonesien, stieg die Zahl der Dokumente, die auf Palmblättern verfasst wurden. Mit dem Aufkommen von Druckerpressen im frühen 19. Jahrhundert verschwand das Kopieren von Texten auf Palmblättern.
Viele Regierungen bemühen sich heute die vorhandenen Palmblatt-Manuskripte zu konservieren. 

In Kanchipuram (Indien) befindet sich eine der geheimnisumwobenen *Palmblattbibliotheken*, die über den gesamten Subkontinent verstreut sind. Die Urschrift der dort aufbewahrten Palmblätter wurde von einer Gruppe mythologischer Wesen – den *Rishis* – verfasst. Sie sollen etwa 5.000 vor Christus gelebt haben.
Die fertigen Seiten werden mit Ruß oder Gelbwurz abgerieben, der nur von dem Eingeritzten angenommen wird. Um das Buch fertig zustellen, wurde durch die Blätter ein Loch gebohrt und der Stapel wurde dann mit hölzernen Deckel und Boden durch eine Kordel zusammengehalten. Diese Bücher haben eine Haltbarkeit von ca. 800 Jahren.

Verschiedene *Gruppen von Rishis* werden in Schriften erwähnt:
*Brahmarishis*, die direkt von Brahma berufen wurden oder Brahmanen sind. Sie werden als Gründer der orthodoxen Brahmanen-Familien betrachtet.
*Saptarishis*, eine Gruppe von sieben Rishis, die laut Atharvaveda durch ihr Opfer die Welt gestalteten.
*Devarishis,* die durch ihre strenge Askese (Tapas) fast die gleiche Stellung wie die Götter (Devas) erreicht haben.
*Maharishis*, die großen Seher
*Rajarishis*, die Könige, die durch ihre kontinuierliche Askese Rishis geworden sind.

Den Rishis wird die Fähigkeit zugeschrieben Wunder zu wirken oder Krankheiten zu heilen. Oftmals gelten sie als die Dichter heiliger Texte, die sie direkt als göttliche Offenbarung „gehört“ haben.

----------


## schiene

Sisaket - 1936

----------


## schiene

Sisaket - 1936

----------


## schiene

Sisaket 1936

----------


## schiene

Sisaket -1936

----------


## schiene

Sisaket - 1936

----------


## schiene

Reishandel bei Udon - 1957

----------


## schiene

Prachin Buri - 1936

----------


## schiene

Phetchaburi - 1937

----------


## schiene

Strassembahn in Bangkok 1961

----------


## schiene

Korat - 1936

----------


## schiene

Nordost Siam - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Missionare und christl.Thais - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Eine Shan in Tracht ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Der Gouverneur von Yala "on Tour" - 1915

----------


## schiene

Rama VI

----------


## schiene

ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1933
Die Rickschafahrer waren meist Chinesen

----------


## schiene

Die königlichen Barken - 1915

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1901

----------


## schiene

Pattaya 1974

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1931 mit französischem Text

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca. 1960

----------


## schiene

Frauen beim Wasser holen bei Udon Thani ca.1880

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1903

----------


## schiene

Lopburi - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

ca.1930

----------


## schiene

1934

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1921

----------


## schiene

Rama VI - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Der Gouverneur von Sukhothhai - 1894

----------


## schiene

eine Volksgruppe aus Yala (Südthailand) - 1922

----------


## schiene

Yala - 1938

----------


## schiene

Yala - 1855



Yala ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## isaanfan

> Yala - 1855


Du meinst sicher *1955*!  :: 

Unabhängig davon sage ich mal wieder Danke für Deine Mühe mit den Bildern. Immer wieder interessant!

----------


## schiene

Ja klar war 1955 gemeint.War ein Tipfehler.

Bangkok 1950

----------


## schiene

Der Chao Phraya bei Bangkok - 1883

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1956

----------


## schiene

1958 - Ort unbekannt

----------


## schiene

Khlong bei Bangkok ca-. 1880

----------


## schiene

Die kömigliche Yacht - 1916

----------


## schiene

königlicher Elefant - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Studenten in Bangkok - 1966

----------


## schiene

Ein Kaufhaus in Bangkok - 1966

----------


## schiene

1902

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

*Zum Besuch des Thronfolgers von 1902 in Deutschland, Döberitz.*

Das Gelände der Döberitzer Heide, das bis 1896 noch bewaldet war, wurde bis 1992 etwa 300 Jahre lang als militärisches Manöverareal genutzt.
 Die erste militärische Nutzung des Geländes um das Dorf Döberitz wurde 1713 unter Friedrich Wilhelm I. aufgezeichnet. Im September 1753 folgte unter Friedrich II. dort ein erstes Großmanöver, das zur Irreführung des Auslandes während des Siebenjährigen Krieges in der Literatur verfälschend dargestellt, mit bereits 44.000 Soldaten abgehalten wurde.
1893 und bis 1894 wurde vom Militärfiskus das Gelände einer erworbenen Fläche von ca. 4400 Hektar um Döberitz requiriert und drei Viertel des bewaldeten Geländes abgeholzt. Ein Teil des anfallenden Holzes wurde für die Errichtung des Offizierskasinos, der Wirtschaftsbaracken sowie der Ställe des Gardelagers verwendet. Dies geschah mit Hinblick auf den erwarteten Truppeneinsatz in Kolonien (z.B. der *Boxeraufstand* in China) zur Simulation steppen- und wüstenähnlicher Geografien. Im Jahr 1895 wurde das Dorf Döberitz von seinen letzten Bewohnern geräumt.
 In Anwesenheit von Kaiser Wilhelm II. wurde am 1. April 1895 der Truppenübungsplatz Döberitz und das Gardelager seiner Nutzung übergeben. Der Platz diente zunächst als Übungsplatz für die Garderegimenter des Kaisers. Im ersten Jahrzehnt des 20. Jahrhunderts wurde auf Geheiß des Militärs die Heerstraße (heutige B5) ausgebaut. Diese diente als direkte Verbindung zwischen Berlin und dem Truppenübungsplatz.
1901 erhielten die Feldluftschiffer der Luftschiffertruppen das erste Luftschifferbataillon.

Ab 1910 wurde der Flugplatz Döberitz mit Fliegerschule angelegt, der für die erste militärische Flugnutzung in Deutschland bedeutend werden sollte. Vorerst keine eigene Teilstreitkraft, unterstand sie bis 1916 dem Heer. Döberitz ist damit Ursprungsort der deutschen Luftstreitkräfte.
Zu Beginn des Ersten Weltkrieges wurde am westlichen Lagerrand ein provisorisches Kriegsgefangenenlager eingerichtet.

Dieser Kronprinz war der spätere *König Rama VI.; Vajiravudh*.  Vom 23. Oktober 1910 bis 1925 König von Siam.
 Mit dreizehn Jahren wurde er 1891 in die englische Militärakademie Sandhurst eingeschrieben, wo er Offizier der Durham Light Infantry wurde. 1894 starb sein älterer Halbbruder Kronprinz Vajirunhis und Vajiravudh wurde neuer Kronprinz. Anschließend studierte er an der Christ Church, Universität Oxford, Geschichte und Jura. Während dieser Zeit verfasste er eine Arbeit über den polnischen Erbfolgekrieg.  1902 kehrte er nach Siam zurück. Er wurde Generalinspekteur der Armee und Kommandeur der Leibgarde seines Vaters. Als sich Chulalongkorn 1907 auf eine ausgedehnte Europareise begab, fungierte Vajiravudh als Regent.
Vajiravudh trieb stark das Entstehen eines Thai-Nationalbewusstseins voran. Die verschiedenen in Siam lebenden Tai-Stämme sollten nach seiner Vorstellung zu einer einzigen Nation verschmolzen werden (Thaiisierung). Die seit der zweiten Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts massenhaft nach Siam eingewanderten Chinesen grenzte er dagegen aus und beschrieb sie als minderwertig. Mit Bezug auf den europäischen Antisemitismus bezeichnete er sie 1914 in einem sinophoben Traktat als „Juden des Ostens“.

In der Außenpolitik näherte sich Siam Europa an. *Im Ersten Weltkrieg* unterstützte Vajiravudh gegen einigen Widerstand in der Herrscherfamilie die Entente mit 2.000 Elitesoldaten, die allerdings so spät in Europa ankamen, dass sie nicht mehr in die Kampfhandlungen eingreifen konnten. Sie nahmen jedoch an Siegerparaden in Paris, Brüssel und anderen Städten teil und wurden auch bei der Rückkehr in Bangkok als Helden mit großem Pomp und Siegesparaden gefeiert. Durch Unfälle und Krankheiten waren allerdings 19 Soldaten auf der Expedition umgekommen, denen in Bangkok nördlich des Sanam Luang vor dem Nationalmuseums ein Denkmal gesetzt wurde, das „Expeditionary Force Monument“.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler  
Wie immer eine interessante Ergänzung zu den Bildern  :: 


1903

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

*Was war los um 1903 in Siam?*

*Curtis*, Lillian Johnson: brachte das Buch "*The Laos of North Siam*" in Philadelphia heraus.
Sie war einige Zeit als Missionarin in diesem Gebiet von Nord-Siam tätig.
So schrieb sie in dem Buch:
Wir haben gesehen, dass die Laos, die obwohl einfache und vergleichsweise glückliche Menschen in ihrem sozialen Leben, jedoch aber erbärmlich hilflos und sündig in spiritueller Hinsicht sind. Der gleiche Zustand der Sünde und des Leidens bei ihnen in Laos heutzutage vorherrscht, der Christus vor zwanzig Jahrhunderten vom Himmel auf die Erde brachte. Sie brauchen keine Religion der guten Sitten und guten Ethik allein, denn sie haben dies alles schon. Was sie brauchen ist ein Erlöser von der Sünde, eine Kraft und Macht, um sie von der Sünde abzuhalten. Sie sehen nicht bis zu Gott, und sie haben keine Vorstellung von seiner Reinheit, und sie hassen ihre eigenen Abscheulichkeiten, die sie begehen. Die Sünde hat mit ihren Stricken diese Menschen eingewickelt, und sie lieben es sich davor zu fürchten. Die Geißel dieser Angst treibt sie  zu verdienstvollen Taten an, auf dass sie einem schlimmeren Schicksal in der Furcht vor Ungewissem entkommen. Von den Christen her kann es keinen Zweifel geben, dass die Bewohner Laos Christus brauchen.

Die *deutsche Arzneimittelfirma Merck* bringt unter dem Namen Veronal das erste *Barbiturat-Schlafmittel* auf den Markt. Veronal wird in der Folge auch ein beliebtes Mittel zum Freitod.

Ohne persönlich anwesend zu sein, wird der englische *König Edward VII.* (1841 - 1910) in Delhi (Indien) *zum Kaiser Indiens* proklamiert.

*Dr. Sun Yatsen* (1866 - 1925) ist *in Bangkok* und sucht Unterstützung für die Revolution in China.
Er bat den Teakholz-Händler Akon Tia Teng: "Gäbe es keine Revolution in China um das Land in eine Republik zu führen, würde China eine europäische Kolonie werden. In Siam gibt es viele chinesische Einwohner, die wie Akon Tia Teng reiche Leute sind, die nationalistische Gefühle zu ihrem chinesischen Herkunftland hegen, und der revolutionäre Sache durch die Mobilisierung einiger finanzieller Mittel helfen könnten. Er, Sun Yatsen bitte um Hilfe, um Geld für eine Armee. In der Provinz Guangxi gäbe es an die 200.000 Revolutionäre, aber keine Bewaffnung. Wenn sie etwas Geld hätten, um Waffen kaufen zu können, könnten die Franzosen gebeten werden, deren Transport zu übernehmen. So könnten sie für die Revolution in Guangxi und Guangdong verwendet werden, wo eine Republik geschaffen werden könnte, die sich dann über ganz China ausbreiten würde."
Akon Teng lehnte die Bitte ab, da die Chinesen in Siam nur Händler seien und nichts von Politik verständen.
Am 10. Oktober 1911 begann der Wuchang-Aufstand, der den Auftakt zur Xinhai-Revolution bildete und zum Ende der zweitausendjährigen Herrschaft der Kaiserdynastien in China führte.
Am 12. August 1912 gründet er im Hinblick auf die bevorstehenden Parlamentswahlen aus zahlreichen kleineren politischen Gruppierungen die Nationale Volkspartei (Kuomintang).

Laut dem französischen Konsul G. Boissonas beträgt  der *Gesamtwert französischen Kapitals in Siam ca. 7 Millionen Francs.* Davon über 4 Millionen Francs als Eigentum der katholischen, französischen Missionen. 

In Bangkok: Gründung einer *Schule für Seidenraupenzucht und Seidenbearbeitung*; unter japanischer Leitung.

Vor dem britischen Konsulat *in Chiang Mai* wird eine *Statue von Queen Victoria* (1819 - 1901) aufgestellt. Später (z.B. 1971) wird die Statue zur Kultstätte für Bergvölker, die von der Königin Fruchtbarkeit, Manneskraft und Geld erwarten.

In Siam gibt es 3400 Polizisten,  2700 davon leben in Bangkok.

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Interessante Beschreibung des einen Bildes: "Gruppe professioneller Krimineller mit Wächter".
Passen diese Wächter auf, dass die Kriminellen auch professionell diesen Beruf ausüben? ::

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe





1904

----------


## schiene

ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene

Ein Einladungsschreiben vom Deutschen Klub Bangkok aus dem Jahr 1909

----------


## schiene

Bangkok Silom Road - 1902



Bangkok - 1910

----------


## schiene

Pferderennen in Bangkok - 1949



Bangkok -1950

----------


## wein4tler

*Was war 1950 in Thailand:*

*Erste Ausgabe des Royal Institute Dictionary* (RID). Es ist eine überarbeitete Ausgabe des offiziellen Wörterbuchs von 1927.

*Gründung der International School Bangkok.*  
In der etwas weiter nördlich gelegenen Provinz Nonthaburi, Amphoe Pak Kret. Dort stehen auf einem etwa 14 ha großen Gelände die Schulgebäude und Anlagen der zahlreichen Aktivitäten, die für den Schulalltag vorgesehen sind.
Durch die zentrale Lage begünstigt lässt sich das Schulgelände von vielen Schülern zu Fuß oder per Fahrrad erreichen. Auf dem Schulgelände befinden sich zahlreiche Sportanlagen für Basketball, Fußball, Badminton, Golf Tennis und Volleyball.

Es erscheint die sozialkritische Kurzgeschichte von *Kulap Saipradit*"Die Antwort"
Zitat:"Man lehrt uns," so erklärt der Student, im Buch "Die Antwort" seiner Freundin, "das Unanständige als etwas Schönes anzusehen ... Solange wir nur ausschließlich an uns selbst denken, d.h. uns dem Lernen widmen, um ein Stück Papier zu erlangen, mit dem wir auf dem Markt des Betrugs und der Ausbeutung die höchsten Preise ersteigern, solange werden wir als brave Kinder, als folgsam, höflich und sympathisch gelobt. Aber wenn wir einen Teil unserer Zeit dazu benutzen, um an andere zu denken, über Armut, Unterdrückung und Ungerechtigkeit nachzudenken, die überall Vorkommen, über Betrug, sittlichen Verfall und die Fäulnis unserer Gesellschaft, und wenn wir uns aus aufrichtigem Empfinden beklagen oder Unzufriedenheit zeigen, dann werden wir böse angesehen und gescholten als widerspenstig, als Unruhestifter ..."

Es erscheinen in diesem Jahr noch mehrere dieser sozialkritischen Kurzgeschichten von verschiedenen Literaten.

Im Rahmen des britischen Tanganyika Groundnut Scheme werden die ersten Versuche zur *Erzeugung künstlichen Regens* unter Verwendung von Silberjodid (AgI) gemacht. König Bhumibol wird sich in der Weiterentwicklung solcher Methoden für die Zukunft sehr engagieren.

*Japan liefert nach den USA Gold* im Wert von 43,7 Mio. US$. Das Gold wird in den USA als *Währungsreserve Thailands* verwahrt. Es ist eine Entschädigung Japans für Leistungen Thailands zu Beginn des 2. Weltkriegs.

Aufgrund technischer Verbesserungen an den vorhandenen Einrichtungen soll bis Juli 1951 in Bangkok die Zahl der Telefonanschlüsse von  gegenwärtig 4500 auf 10.000 erhöht werden.

Mit Hilfe der WHO startet die Regierung ein Programm zur *Ausrottung der Malaria*-übertragenden Moskitos. Die Todesfälle durch Malaria gehen von 40.000 im Jahr 1950 auf 8450 im Jahr 1959 zurück. 

Thailand anerkennt die französischen Kolonialregierungen in Laos und Kambodscha sowie die Regierung Kaiser Bảo Đại's (1913 - 1997) in Vietnam. Dies deshalb, um dem Vordringen des Kommunismus zu begegnen. 
Alle Lehrer in den Provinzen werden angewiesen, den Schüler beizubringen, wie der Kommunismus Thailands Unabhängigkeit zerstören würde.

Ministerpräsident Phibun gibt dem Polizeidepartment den Geheimauftrag, Wege zu finden, wie man alle kommunistischen Zeitungen im Land verbieten kann.

Die USA beschließen eine *Militärhilfe von $10 Mio. für Thailand* und $15 Mio. für Indochina.

König Bhumibol kommt am 24. März aus der Schweiz nach Thailand.

Feierliche Einäscherung von König Ananda Mahidol. Die Königsfamilie hatte für die Zeremonien ein Budget von 15 Millionen Baht gefordert, bewilligt werden 6 Millionen Baht. Ca. 500.000 Personen bestaunen die Kremationsprozession.

Die USA schenkt Thailand Waffen, Bulldozer und andere Straßenbaumaschinen u. ä. im Wert von 10 Mio US$ zur Abwehr des Kommunismus.

König Bhumibol heiratet Mom Rajawongse Sirikit Kitiyakara am 28. April.

Demonstrationen an der Thammasat University wo Vorlesungen über Sozialismus gefordert werden.

Regierungsdekret, dass jede Zeitung zu belangen sei, die "Lügen verbreitet, die Unruhen im Land hervorrufen können, oder die Nachrichten veröffentlichen, die im Land Unruhen in Übereinstimmung mit kommunistischen Prinzipien hervorrufen wollen."

Die Stadtverwaltung von Bangkok gibt ihre Zusammenarbeit mit der zentralen Hundeschlächterei auf. Im Parlament gibt es Vorstöße, den Verkauf von Hundefleisch zu verbieten. Hundefleisch ist bei Chinesen eine beliebte Speise.

----------


## schiene

Vorbereitungen für eine Totenfeier/Beerdigung/Verbrennung - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe



Trauerumzug in Khamphaeng Phet - 1962

----------


## schiene

alte Postkarten ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1955

----------


## schiene

Udon Thani - 1957

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1935

----------


## schiene

Postkarten ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Postkarten von ca.1900





1920

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus dem Buch "Twentieth century impressions of Siam "

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

*Zum Kaufhaus Siddhibhand*

Der erste Siamesische Kaufhaus 1908 in Bangkok ist das "Siddhibhand", das in der Nähe des Palastes und der Regierungsstellen in der Feung Nakara Road, Charoen Krung Platz gelegen ist. 
Das Unternehmen hatte eine Handelsvereinbarung mit H.R.H. dem Kronprinzen, und genoß seine Schirmherrschaft und auch die Unterstützung von vielen der Fürsten und reichen adeligen Herren von Siam. 
Ihr Hauptgeschäft laf auf dem Gebiet der Hausausstattung und Wohnungseinrichtung, mit einer eigenen Abteilung  von anerkannten Spezialisten, sowohl im Hinblick auf Design und geschmackvolle Einrichtung, alles, was auch in  großen europäischen Häusern vorhanden war. 
Neben der  Abteilung für Wohnungseinrichtung gab es eine allgemeine Abteilung, wo unterschiedlichste Gegenstände wie Sattlerwaren, Statuen, Schmuck, Juwelen und Stoffe angeboten wurden. 
Die Rathakitch-Transport-Gesellschaft führte auf Grund von Verträgen mit "Siddhibhand" die Zustellung der Waren durch.
Auch hier handelte es sich um einen erstklassigen Vertragspartner für diese Arbeiten, welcher die Unterstützung und sichere Aufträge von allen führenden Mitglieder der siamesische Gemeinschaft hatte.


*Chinesische Compradores in Bangkok*



Die Institution des *Komprador* (chinesisch maiban) spielte im 19. Jahrhundert eine wichtige Rolle im Handel Chinas mit dem Westen.
 Seit dem Opiumkrieg waren zwar einige Vertragshäfen für westliche Händler geöffnet, sie konnten aber lange weder in das Landesinnere noch in die komplexen, chinesischen Handelsstrukturen eindringen. Hier fungierte der Komprador als Vermittler. Er war das Oberhaupt des chinesischen Personals eines ausländischen Unternehmens  und rekrutierte, beaufsichtigte und bezahlte die chinesischen Arbeitskräfte. Er gewann für seine Firma chinesische Kunden, führte die Geschäftsverhandlungen mit ihnen und beurteilte ihre Kreditwürdigkeit. Der Komprador war somit die chinaspezifische Antwort auf das Grundproblem interkulturellen Handels, die Überbrückung von Barrieren wie unterschiedliche Sprache und Schrift sowie unterschiedliche Geschäftspraktiken.

Im 20. Jahrhundert wurde der Komprador zunehmend durch technisch oder kaufmännisch gebildete, chinesische Angestellte ersetzt. Viele Kompradoren konnten ihre Tätigkeit jedoch nutzen, um selbst zu erfolgreichen Geschäftsleuten zu werden.

In Bangkok um 1908 waren dies:

Chin Wong Teng, Lee Boon Geok, Kow Soon Huat, Lin Cheng Chuan, Neo Mann Noian, Seow Keng Lin, Wong Hang Chow, Sam Hing Si, Lin Cheng Thean.

----------


## schiene

altes Foto ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - "Hostessen"in den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Arbeiter bei General Motors in Bangkok in den 70er Jahren

----------


## wein4tler

Da haben sie noch keine Abgasverordnung für den Diesel gehabt.

----------


## schiene

Blick auf den "golden Mount" in Bangkok - 1903

----------


## schiene

Werft/-Hafenarbeiter in Bangkok - 1905



Khlong bei Bangkok - 1947



Bangkok 1870

----------


## wein4tler

*Was war los in Siam und Bangkok um 1870*

*Bildung der Königlichen Leibgarde* (Royal Pages Body Guard) unter Phraya Surasakmontri  und Nay Ratchanatayanuhan.
Mitglieder der Leibgarde konnten nur Adlige werden. Sie erhielten je nach Leistung einen monatlichen Sold von 8, 10 bzw. 12 Baht.

Die Regierung schickte erstmals eine Gruppe von Schülern und Studierenden zur Weiterbildung nach Großbritannien. Unter ihnen war auch *Prinz Prisdang Jumsai*. Prinz Prisdang war der jüngste Sohn von Prinz Chumsai, dem vierten Sohn von König Rama III. 
Prinz Prisdang besuchte:
1.eine Privatschule in Streatham Common:für  Elementarunterricht, Drill
2.St. Paul's School, Stony Stratford (6 Monate): Geographie, Geschichte, Physik, Mathematik. 
3.Privatschule von Rev. La Touche, Shropshire (1 Jahr 4 Monate)
4.King's College, University of London (3 Jahre): Applied Science Department
Prisdang begleitete König Chulalongkorn (Rama V.) 1871 auf dessen erster Auslandsreise nach Singapur und blieb dort zu Studienzwecken. Da er sehr gute Leistungen zeigte, sandte ihn der König später nach England, um Ingenieurwesen zu studieren.
1881 wurde er als erster gebürtiger Siamese *Gesandter Siams in London*.



1885 verfasste Prinz Prisdang eine Denkschrift, bei der es sich um nichts anderes als die Niederlegung der* ersten geschriebenen Verfassung Siams* handelte, wobei die Vorschläge darauf hinausliefen, den Übergang von einer absoluten zu einer konstitutionellen Monarchie vorzubereiten. Der König war außer sich und antwortete, dass das Volk noch nicht reif für einen solchen Übergang sei. 
Prinz Prisdang kehrte nach Jahren der Flucht 1911 nach Bangkok zurück, um an den Feierlichkeiten zur Einäscherung von König Chulalongkorn teilzunehmen, der im Jahr zuvor gestorben war.
Er starb am 16. März 1935 in Bangkok, nachdem er die Einführung der konstitutionellen Monarchie in Siam 1932 noch hatte miterleben dürfen.

Die Marine bestellt von Großbritannien *sechs Kanonenboote*.

Der König besucht britisch Singapur und niederländisch Java.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1882

----------


## schiene

Strassenverkäufer in Bangkok ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1880

----------


## schiene

1956 ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus einer Schule  60er Jahre

----------


## schiene

Marktszene - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bilder sind von ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1918

----------


## wein4tler

*Was war los in Siam um 1918:*

Rama VI. baut  die *Modellstadt Dusit Thani* zunächst in Dusit Gardens, später geräumiger hinter dem Phya Thai Palast. Es ist eine Miniaturstadt mit allen Einrichtungen. Es gibt eine Tageszeitung und eine Wochenzeitschrift. Im Oktober 1918 findet die Wahl eines Bürgermeisters statt. Im November gewährt der König eine Verfassung. Ziel ist, dass die Höflinge Gelegenheit haben, Selbstverwaltung einzuüben. Wahlberechtigt sind alle ca. 200 "Bürger". Bei den Wahlen treten zwei Parteien auf: Blue Ribbon Party (angeführt vom König) und Red Ribbon Party (geführt vom engsten Vertrauten des Königs, Chaophraya Ram, 1890 - 1967). Der König behält aber die absolute Gewalt, da er jederzeit jeden Beschluss annullieren kann. 

Es erscheint das Buch von *Upakit Silapasan* "Grundzüge der Thai-Sprache : Orthographie, Wortarten, Syntax, Metrik".

Es erscheint das Schauspiel Wiwaha phra samut (วิวาห์พระสมุทร - Die Hochzeit des Meeresgotts) von Rama VI.

Die Luftwaffe Siams erwirbt neue Flugzeuge und verfügt nun über 60 Flugzeuge.

Es erscheint *Ramas VI. patriotisches Lied*: สยามานุสสติ 
Quelle: mp4-Datei: BSO / Anat Kloyrudee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-8jf-iF1_A

Die Regierung lässt Saatreis in den von Überschwemmungen verwüsteten Gebieten verteilen. Doch hat das Landwirtschaftministerium nicht genügen Saatreis erworben. Die Verteilung ist korrupt. Das Saatgut ist von schlechter Qualität.

Rama VI. gibt ein Diner für das *siamesische Expeditionscorps*, das nach Frankreich in den 
1. Weltkrieg geschickt wird.
1300 siamesische Soldaten werden am 19. Juni 1918 - nach fast einem Jahr Vorbereitungen und Verhandlungen mit Frankreich -  nach Frankreich auf einem französischen Schiff in den Weltkrieg verschifft: eine Sanitätsabteilung, ein Flug-Schwadron, eine Abteilung Automobilchauffeure und Mechaniker.
Kommandant: Major-General Phraya Bijai Janriddhi, Kommandant der 4. Armeedivision. Ende Juli kommen die Soldaten in Marseilles an. Die Bodentruppen werden in Marseilles trainiert, die Piloten im nahegelegenen Istrés. 19 Thai-Soldaten verlieren ihr Leben - nicht bei Kämpfen, sondern bei Unfällen. 
Der Krieg endete mit dem Waffenstillstand von Compiègne am 11. November 1918.

Am 9. Oktober: *Aufführung einer Operette*, die einen Helden der Siamese Expeditionary Force im
1. Weltkrieg besingt. Verfasser ist der Kommandant der Fünften Armeedivision in Khorat. 

8. November: Auf einer *Gedenkfeier für zwei siamesische Studenten*, die auf einem von den Deutschen mit einem Torpedo versenkten Schiff ums Leben gekommen sind, spricht der buddhistische Sangharaja, Prinz Vajirananavarorasa (1860 - 1921), über die *bösen Taten der Deutschen*, die Siam zweier hoffnungsvoller junger Leute beraubt haben. Diese hätten Siam dabei helfen können, mit dem Westen auf eine Stufe zu kommen.

19. November: Rama VI. erlässt eine *Proklamation des Sieges* (im Krieg). Der 2. Dezember wird zum Tag der Danksagung erklärt. Der Sieg sei auch ein Werk der Heiligen Buddhistische Trinität (Buddha, Dharma, Sangha) und der Tugenden (Parami) der früheren Herrscher Siams.

----------


## schiene

Armisten bei Luang Prabang - 1886

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

*Das Sala Chalermkrung Theater*

Der Theaterbau an sich ist ein Stück Geschichte. Ab 1930 wurde das Haus im Auftrag von König Rama VII als Thailands erstes Kino gebaut. Der König selbst hat anlässlich des 150. Geburtstages der Stadt Bangkok den Bau finanziert und den Grundstein gelegt.  
Es wurde das modernste Gebäude Asiens und Thailands erstes Theater mit Klimaanlage. 
Seit der Eröffnung 1933 wurde es zu einem wichtigen kulturellen Zentrum des Königreichs und zu einem Treffpunkt für Menschen aus der Filmindustrie. Berühmte Schauspieler für Film und Theater wurden hier ausgebildet. 

Es ist heutzutage noch möglich dieses Theater zu besuchen.
So ist es zweifellos ein tiefer kultureller Einblick, den das königliche Theater Sala Chalermkrung mit* „Khon”* bietet. *Der traditionelle Maskentanz* erweckt den *Ramakian* zum Leben, die thailändische Version des *Ramayana*. 

Das etwa zweitausend Jahre alte indische Nationalepos hat ganz Südostasien maßgeblich gesellschaftlich und kulturell geprägt. Es hat sich über die Jahrhunderte weiterentwickelt und wurde schließlich Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts von König Rama I, dem Begründer der Chakri-Dynastie, aufgeschrieben – in einer Fassung, die thailändische Kultur und Buddhismus berücksichtigt. 

Es geht um den Kampf 'Gut gegen Böse', um Liebe, Tod und Treue. Das Kapitel des Ramakien, das derzeit im königlichen Theater aufgeführt wird, heisst „Hanuman der Mächtige” und ist die Geschichte des weißen Affen Hanuman, der den König der Dämonen besiegt und als Liebhaber das Herz der Meerjungfrau gewinnt. 

Das spektakuläre Schauspiel wird von 60 Tänzern in aufwändigen Kostümen vorgetragen: Eine eindrucksvolle Vorstellung traditionellen Tanzes und Gesangs, des Schauspiels und der Akrobatik. 

*Sala Chalermkrung Royal Theatre* 
Adresse: 66 Salachalermkrung, Charoen Krung Road, Bangkok 10200 
Aufführungen:
Donnerstags & Freitags ab 19.30 Uhr 
Dauer: ca. 70 Minuten 
Sprache: Thai mit englischen Untertiteln

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1955

----------


## schiene

Bangkok -1895

----------


## wein4tler

*Was geschah in Siam um 1895:*

*Das Unterrichtsministerium* legt ein neues Curriculum für *Standard III (Oberstufe) fest*.
Es kommt neu hinzu:
•Pali ist Pflichtfach
•Eine zweite Fremdsprache (Englisch oder Malaiisch) ist Pflicht
•Buchhaltung
•Trigonometrie
•Algebra
•Euklidische Gemetrie
•Geographie
•allgemeine Naturwissenscht
•Physiologie
•Mechanik
•Physik

*ACHTUNG:*In den folgenden fünf Jahren wird aber nirgends nach Standard III unterrichtet.

*Frankreich errichtet ein Konsulat in Nan* (น่าน). Frankreich betrachtet Nan als von Siam unabhängiges Fürstentum.

*Tod von Kronprinz Maha-Vajirunhis* (1878 - + 4.01.1895). Prinz Vajiravudh (1881 - 1925), der spätere Rama VI., wird Kronprinz.

Beginn des *Kampfes zwischen zwei chinesischen Triaden*/Kongsi - Ghee Heng und Ghee Hok im von den Franzosen besetzten Chantaburi. Der Gouverneur, Phraya Vidchayathibodi (Vard Bunnag) beantragt bei den Franzosen die Erlaubnis, siamesische Truppen zusammenzuziehen. Die Erlaubnis wird erteilt und siamesische  Truppen schlagen die Kämpfe nieder. Die Anführer der Banden werden nach Bangkok zur Verurteilung gebracht.

In einem Schreiben an den Schweizer Bundespräsidenten bevollmächtigt Rama V., Gustave Henri Ange Hippolyte Rolin-Jaequemyns (1835 - 1902), den *Beitritt Siams zur "Genfer Konvention* betreffend die Linderung des Loses der im Felddienst verwundeten Militärpersonen" (Konvention des Roten Kreuzes) von 1864 zu unterschreiben.

----------


## schiene

Tennisplatz in Hua Hin ca.1920

----------


## schiene

Thai "Heavy Metal Bands" ca.1

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Feierliche Eröffnung des Bangkoker Bahnhofs Hua Lamphong - 1916

----------


## wein4tler

*Bahnhof Hua Lamphong* 
Sathani Rot Fai Hua Lamphong ist der Hauptbahnhof von Bangkok. Er liegt in der Innenstadt im Bezirk Pathum Wan. Hua Lamphong ist der zentrale Knotenpunkt im Verkehrswegenetz der Thailändischen Staatseisenbahn.
Der Bahnhof Hua Lamphong ist der zweite Hauptbahnhof von Bangkok. An dem Ort, wo der frühere kleinere Bahnhof lag, erinnert heute ein Gedenkpfeiler an die Einführung des Schienenverkehrs in Thailand 1897. Der neue Hauptbahnhof wurde auf dem Gelände des zentralen Ausbesserungswerks der Thailändischen Staatsbahn errichtet, das 1910 nach Makkasan umzog. Anschließend wurde mit dem Bau des neuen Hauptbahnhofs begonnen, der nach sechsjähriger Bautätigkeit am 16. August 1916 eröffnet wurde.
Das *Empfangsgebäude* wurde *im Stil der italienischen Neorenaissance* errichtet und umfasst eine Dachkonstruktion aus Stahl und Holz mit Buntglasfenstern. Architekt war der in Turin geborene Italiener Mario Tamagno, der zusammen mit seinem Landsmann Annibale Rigotti (1870–1968) Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts an zahlreichen öffentlichen Bauprojekten in Bangkok beteiligt war. Dominierend in dem Gebäude ist die zentrale, einschiffige Bahnhofshalle.
Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs versuchten die Alliierten vergeblich, den Hauptbahnhof zu zerstören, sie trafen nur ein nahe gelegenes Hotel.
Seit 2004 ist der Bahnhof an das Netz der U-Bahn von Bangkok angeschlossen. Der Bahnhof liegt ca. 32 Kilometer vom Suvarnabhumi Flughafen entfernt. 
Vom Suvarnabhumi Flughafen zum Bahnhof gelangt man am schnellsten mit dem Airport Rail Link. An der Haltestelle "Makkasan" gibt es eine Umsteigemöglichkeit zur U-Bahn (MRT Station Phetchaburi), die bis zum Bahnhof fährt (MRT Station Hualamphong).

----------


## schiene

Bangkok -1969

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Phuket Vegetarian Festival - ohne Jahresangabe (vermutlich 50er Jahre)

----------


## schiene

Phuket Vegetarian Festival - ohne Jahresangabe (vermutlich 50er Jahre)

----------


## schiene

Thonburi ca.1900

----------


## wein4tler

*Thonburi*

Thonburi ist einer der 50 Bezirke (Khet) von Bangkok. Es liegt am westlichen Ufer des Mae Nam Chao Phraya.
Thonburi war bis 1971 der Name einer eigenständigen Provinz, die alle westlich des Chao Phraya gelegenen Bezirke des heutigen Bangkok umfasste. Von 1768 bis 1782, während der Herrschaft König Taksins war Thonburi sogar die Hauptstadt des siamesischen Reiches, das in dieser Zeit deshalb auch Königreich Thonburi genannt wurde.
Dessen Palast stand allerdings nicht im heutigen Bezirk Thonburi, sondern im benachbarten Bangkok Yai. Über den Verwaltungsbezirk diesen Namens hinaus wird „Thonburi“ bis heute auch allgemeiner für die am westlichen Ufer des Chao Phraya gelegenen Teile Bangkoks verwendet.
Der historische Bahnhof Thonburi etwa liegt nicht im eigentlichen Bezirk Thonburi, sondern in Bangkok Noi.

*Sehenswürdigkeiten:*

*Taksin-Monument* mitten auf dem großen Kreisverkehr Wong Wian Yai, am 17. April 1954 enthüllt.
*Santa-Cruz-Kirche* – wurde bereits Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts am Ufer des Chao Phraya erbaut, als Thonburi die Hauptstadt des neuen siamesischen Reiches geworden war. Zu jener Zeit wohnten in dieser Gegend viele portugiesische Kaufleute und Missionare. 
*Wat Kalayanimit* – großer buddhistischer Tempel (Wat) am Ufer des Chao-Phraya-Stromes. Der riesige sitzende Buddha im Haupt-Wiharn wird Luang Phor Thor, von der chinesischen Bevölkerung allerdings Sam Po Kong genannt. Auf dem Tempelgelände befindet sich außerdem die größte Bronze-Glocke von Thailand.
*Wat Intharam Worawiharn* – buddhistischer Tempel (Wat) mit vielen chinesischen Stilelementen. Dieser Tempel wurde bereits von König Taksin renoviert. Seine Asche ist hier in einer großen Chedi beigesetzt.
*Bahnhof Wong Wian Yai* – Ausgangspunkt für einen pittoresken Bahnausflug parallel zum Khlong Mahachai (welcher der Bahnlinie seinen Namen gab) bis nach Samut Sakhon an der Mündung des Mae Nam Tha Chin (Tha-Chin-Fluss) in den Golf von Thailand.

Durch Thonburi führt seit 2013 die *Silom-Linie* (dunkelgrün) *des Bangkok Skytrain* (BTS). Sie hat auf dem Gebiet des Bezirks drei Haltestellen: Pho Nimit, Talat Phlu und Wutthakat.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Mo Chit Bus Station ca.1960

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Krönungsfeierlichkeit für Rama VI - 1910

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1927 Hua Hin



Bangkok 1909

----------


## wein4tler

*Charles Harris Ramsay*, der Schreiber dieser Postkarte von Hua Hin im Jahr 1927, kam 1879 nach Siam. Er war Buchhalter einer britischen Firma für Hofkleidermacher in Bangkok. Später wurde er Sekretär einer der siamesischen Prinzen und in der Folge Schatzkommissär. Er ging 1910 in Pension und starb im Jahre 1933.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler 
Danke für deine super Ergänzungen zu den Bildern und Jahreszahlen  :: 


alte Postkarten ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1957

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1957

----------


## schiene

Thais warten auf die Ankunft des Königs - 1907

----------


## schiene

Postkarten von Hua Hin ca.1930

----------


## schorschilia

wieder einmal ein  ::  für die Einblicke von früher. Schiene, jetzt hast dann bald die 200 Seite!

----------


## schiene

> wieder einmal ein  für die Einblicke von früher. Schiene, jetzt hast dann bald die 200 Seite!


Als ich diese Thema eröffnete hätte ich nie gedacht das er mal so ein "Ausmaß" annimmt.Ich bin selbst überrascht was man im "Net" so
alles findet.

alte Postkarten ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

1938

----------


## schiene

Postkarte aus dem Jahr 1903

----------


## schiene

Postmann in Bangkok - 1910

----------


## wein4tler

*Zu Schlangenfarm: Foto von 1938*
Queen Saovabha Memorial Institut (Schlangenfarm) 
Diese nach Sao Paolo (Südamerika) größte Schlangenfarm der Erde befindet sich zwischen der Dunant und der Rama IV. Road, also gegenüber dem Lumpini-Park.
Mehr als tausend Giftschlangen werden hier gehalten und dienen der produzierenden Entwicklung von Heilserum. Jeden Tag werden sie um ihr Gift gebracht. Man
kann der Gewinnung des Schlangengiftes in der Woche von 10:30 Uhr bis 14:30 Uhr und an Sonn- und Feiertagen um 10:30 Uhr zuschauen.

----------


## schiene

Scheint eine Art Theater zu sein? - 1895

----------


## schiene

Rama VII bei seiner Krönung 1925

----------


## wein4tler

*Die königlichen Insignien*

Der *„Große Weiße Neunstufige Staats-Schirm“* ist wahrscheinlich das älteste Symbol königlicher Autorität in Asien.
Er besteht aus mehreren, übereinander angeordneten Einzelschirmen, fünf Schirme für den Uparat, sieben für den König, bevor er gekrönt ist und neun für den König, sobald er die volle Souveränität erlangt hat. 

*Die Große Sieger-Krone*  ist für einen westlichen Betrachter wohl das ungewöhnlichste Stück, da es nicht der europäischen Vorstellung einer Krone entspricht. Die Krone hat eine eher konische Form, nicht die eines edelsteinbesetzten Diadems. Sie wurde 1782 in der Regierungszeit von König Phra Phutthayotfa Chulalok (Rama I.) aus Gold gefertigt und an manchen Stellen in Rot und Grün emailliert. Sie ist etwa 66 cm hoch und wiegt 7,3 kg. Als Abschluss befindet sich oben ein großer Diamant, Maha Wichien Mani genannt, welcher allerdings erst von König Mongkut (Rama IV.) hinzugefügt wurde.

*Das Sieger-Schwert*  wurde 1783 König Phra Phutthayotfa von Chao Phraya Apai Pubek aus Kambodscha geschenkt. Chao Phraya Apai Pubek soll es angeblich im Tonle-Sap-See gefunden haben. Das Heft des Schwertes hat eine Länge von 25 cm, die Klinge ist 64,5 cm lang. Wenn das Schwert in seiner Scheide steckt, ist es insgesamt 101 cm lang und wiegt 1,9 kg.

*Die Königlichen Sandalen*  sind aus Gold hergestellt und an den Zehen etwas noch oben gebogen, um die Füße des Königs zu schützen. Sie sind mit Diamanten besetzt und mit rotem Samt gesäumt. Im alten Siam trug man keine Schuhe, sie waren allenfalls für königliche Personen angemessen. Sandalen trug allerdings Rama, der Held des Ramayana. 

*Der Fächer* kam nach Siam aus Kambodscha, ähnlich geformte Fächer sind auf den Reliefs im Angkor Wat dargestellt: ein Palmblatt, das im rechten Winkel zu seinem Stängel abgebogen ist. Fächer werden in den heißen Ländern Asiens traditionell mit Kühle und einem erhabenen Komfort assoziiert, der göttlichen Königen zusteht.

Der „*Fliegenwedel aus den Schwanzhaaren eines Yak*“  und der „*Fliegenwedel aus den Schwanzhaaren eines Weißen Elefanten“*, beide Wedel sind sehr alte Symbole. In den Puranas werden sie bereits als königliche Requisiten erwähnt. Die Materialien, aus denen sie hergestellt sind, scheinen aus glückverheißenden Gründen ausgewählt worden zu sein.

*Das „Königliche Zepter“* ist vermutlich als Symbol mit dem Königlichen Stab gleichzusetzen. Obwohl das Zepter eine wichtige Insignie der europäischen Könige darstellt, kann in der alten indischen Literatur kein Hinweis darauf gefunden werden. H.G.Wells vermutet, dass es mit dem Donnerkeil (Vajra) des Hindu-Gottes Indra korrespondiert.

*Der Königliche Stab* ist aus dem Holz des Cassia-Baumes hergestellt. Er hat eine Länge von 118 cm, oben einen Knopf und unten drei Zacken. „Er soll des Königs Schritt leiten auf dem Pfad von Gerechtigkeit und Gleichheit.“

*Das „Persönliche Schwert“* wurde hinter den siamesischen Königen zu nahezu jeder Gelegenheit vom Sekretär des königlichen Haushalts getragen. Es hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem Schwert, das Zhou Daguan, der chinesische Diplomat, gesehen hat, als er 1296 den Hof von Angkor besuchte, möglicherweise auch mit dem „Phra Khan Jayasri“, dem Jayasri-Schwert, das König Sri Indraditya vom Khmer-Herrscher als Insignie überreicht worden war.

*Der „Brahmanen-Gürtel“* ist ein traditionelles Attribut des Hindu-Gottes Shiva. Die Darreichung an den König soll eine symbolische Einheit des Gottes mit dem König darstellen.

*Der „Glanzvolle Gürtel“* und *der „Gürtel Der Neun Edelsteine“* wurden früher als Amulett genutzt. Die „Neun Edelsteine“ (Diamant, Rubin, Smaragd, Gelber Saphir, Granat, Schwarzopal, Mondstein, Zirkon und Katzenauge) stehen stellvertretend für neun Planeten, die glückverheißenden Steine „sollen den König mit illustrer Macht und Mildtätigkeit versehen“.

*Der „Diamantring“* und *der „Königliche Ring“* wurden ebenfalls früher als Amulett genutzt. Ein ähnlicher Schmuck wurde auch von den Königen der Khmer getragen. Königliche Siegelringe wurden bereits in den Jataka und auch im Ramayana erwähnt.

*Die „Goldene Schreibtafel mit Stift“* ist ein wichtiges Utensil, das während mehrerer Zeremonien bei der Krönung zur Anwendung kommt. Etwa 22 Tage vor der eigentlichen Krönung wird die Tafel von buddhistischen Mönchen „gesegnet“. Am folgenden Tag werden vom königlichen Schreiber unter der Oberaufsicht der Mönche im Ubosot des Wat Phra Kaeo zu einem von den königlichen Astrologen vorher exakt bestimmten Zeitpunkt sämtliche Titel und ausführlichen Anreden des neuen Königs in die Schreibtafel graviert. Die Hof-Brahmanen blasen währenddessen ihre Muschelhörner, die Mönche rezitieren „Sutras des Sieges“. Auf einer zweiten Goldenen Schreibtafel wird gleichzeitig das Königliche Horoskop eingraviert. Anschließend werden beide Tafeln eingerollt in eine goldene Röhre gesteckt, welche dann in einen rechteckigen, goldenen Behälter gelegt wird. Der goldene Behälter wird auf einem goldenen Tablett zusammen mit anderen Insignien auf dem Altar des Wat Phra Kaeo abgesetzt, wo sie bis zum Krönungstag verbleiben. Dann wird die Goldene Schreibtafel in ihren Behältern zusammen mit den anderen Insignien dem König präsentiert.

*Die Persönlichen Utensilien* wurden früher in Indo-China ganz allgemein als Insignien des Adels verstanden. Beamten wurden vom König ähnliche Gegenstände zu ihrer Beförderung geschenkt. Die Persönlichen Utensilien des Königs sind natürlich aus einem edleren Metall − Gold − hergestellt, mit Edelsteinen besetzt und zum Teil mit roten und grünen Emaille-Verzierungen versehen.
*Der Spucknapf
Die Betelnuss-Garnitur
Die Wasser-Urne
Die Trinkschale*

*Die Acht Waffen der Unabhängigkeit* scheinen allein von siamesischem historischen Interesse zu sein, und beziehen sich wohl alle auf einen speziellen historischen Augenblick − insbesondere in Verbindung mit König Naresuan, der 1593 den Kronprinzen von Burma mit dem „Schwert mit dem Langen Griff“ getötet haben soll. Der Bogen ist sicherlich dabei die Waffe mit der ältesten Geschichte, während der Diskus und der Dreizack die Attribute der Hindu-Götter Vishnu und Shiva sind, sie sollen die Verbindung des Königs mit diesen beiden Göttern symbolisieren. Es war ebenfalls Naresuan, der mit dem „Gewehr des Satong“ über den Grenzfluss gleichen Namens mit einem einzigen Schuss den Anführer einer burmesischen Angreifertruppe getötet haben soll. Diese acht Waffen sollen jedoch bereits zur Krönung von König Vajiravudh (Rama VI.) Reproduktionen gewesen sein, die echten Waffen sind wohl beim Fall von Ayutthaya 1767 verloren gegangen.

*Das „Schwert der Geiseln“
Der Diskus
Der Dreizack
Der „Diamant-Speer“
Das „Schwert mit Langem Griff“
Schwert und Schild
Der Bogen
Das „Gewehr des Satong“
*

----------


## schiene

"Waschtag" in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postbote - 1910

----------


## wein4tler

Bei dem Foto mit dem Briefträger kannst Du sehen, dass die Beleuchtung fehlt - die haben sie bis heute nicht auf ihren Fahrrädern. Wir haben für meine Frau eines gekauft, da war nur der Rückstrahler aber keine Lampe vorne. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass mir abends immer die Radfahrer ohne Licht entgegenkommen.
Das ist hier so, war der Kommentar meiner Frau dazu. Daher muss man dreifach aufpassen wenn man abends durch das Dorf mit dem Auto unterwegs ist.

----------


## schiene

Ti Thong Road in Bangkok - 1920



Bangkok - 1929

----------


## schiene

Postamt in Bangkok - 1908

----------


## schiene

"Zocker" - 1870

----------


## schiene

Am Chao Phraya - 1910

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand/Laos? ohne Jahresangabe



Chiang Mai - 1898

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca. 1900



Bangkok - 1910

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bau eines Büro-Gebäudes in der Amphoe Wang Chin ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Songkhla ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Mühlespieler ohne Jahresangabe



Bauern/Farmer ca.1900

----------


## schiene

1865

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai ca. 1900

----------


## schiene

Das vorletzte und dieses Bild wurden von dem Schotten John Thomson im Jahr 1865/66 gemacht

----------


## schiene

Vor dem Bahnhof von Korat - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Zementträger in Bangkok ohne Jahresabgabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1920

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1896

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## schiene

1896

----------


## wein4tler

Das sind sehr künstlerische Aufnahmen und gefallen mir ausnehmend gut. Danke Schiene für die Suche.

----------


## schiene

Wat Arun in Bangkok - 1896

----------


## schiene

Wat Po in Bangkok - 1876

----------


## schiene

Der "golden Mount" - 1896

----------


## schiene

Postmann 1896

----------


## schiene

Adlige 1876

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Chiang Mai - 1952

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1967





Chiang Mai - 1969



Chiang Mai - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Ayutthaya 1937

----------


## schiene

ca.1900



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1965

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1965

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1957

----------


## schiene

Bilder des thail.Fotografen S.H.Lim welche wohl aus dem Ende 50er Jahren stamen

----------


## schiene

Bilder des thail.Fotografen S.H.Lim welche wohl aus dem Ende 50er Jahren stamen

----------


## schiene

Bilder des thail.Fotografen S.H.Lim welche wohl aus dem Ende 50er Jahren stammen

----------


## schiene

Bilder des thail.Fotografen S.H.Lim welche wohl aus dem Ende 50er Jahren stammen

----------


## schiene

Frauen beim Reiswein trinken - ohne Jahresangabe




ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Der König mit dem Zug unterwegs.Zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe  gefunden.

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Der König mit dem Zug unterwegs.Zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Der König mit dem Zug unterwegs.Zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Der König mit dem Zug unterwegs.Zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden.

----------


## schiene

Der König mit dem Zug unterwegs.Zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Der König mit dem Zug unterwegs.Zu diesen Bildern habe ich keine Jahresangabe gefunden.



08-11 Dezember 2504
16. Januar 2505
06-26. März 2506
26. Oktober 2506

____________________________________

Seine Majestät besucht die Menschen im Nordosten 







16. Januar 2505 (1962)
König Bhumibol und Prinz Friedrich von Dänemark fahren nach Muak-Lek/ Saraburi zur Eröffnungsfeier der_ Dairy Farm_ Thailand - Dänemark.

----------


## schiene

Optiker in Bangkok - 1940

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in /auf Phuket - ohne Jahrsangabe

----------


## schiene

Lepra Hospital in Chiang Mai - 1904

----------


## schiene

Bilder des Fotographen S.H.Lim





Eine Titelseite eines Magazins von 1967

----------


## schiene

aus den 50er Jahren

----------


## schiene

Armee?/Palastwache ? ca.1910

----------


## schiene

Provinz Khon Kaen ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Siam Girls - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Alte Postkarte mit einem "Seiltänzer" in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1911

----------


## schiene

1930

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Holzabbau in Thailands (ohne Ortsangabe) ca.1930

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ca.1900



Postkarte von 1908

----------


## schiene

Kinderverkehrsschulung in Chachoengsao - 1936

----------


## schorschilia

10 Amazing  Videos aus der guten alten Zeit.

http://www.thethailandlife.com/10-vi...f-old-thailand

----------


## schiene

ca.1890

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe (wer ist das?)

----------


## Robert

> ohne Jahresangabe (wer ist das?)


Tippe auf Rama 5 als Pfadfinder

----------


## schiene

> Tippe auf Rama 5 als Pfadfinder


Dachte ich auch erst aber er ist es glaube nicht.


Bangkok - 50er Jahre

----------


## schiene

der "golden Mount" in Bangkok - 1866

----------


## schiene

Rangsit - 1866

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1902



1904

----------


## schiene

Brücken in Bangkok - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Schnee in Chiang Rai - 1955

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1955

----------


## wein4tler

25. Mai, 1955: Thailand/BRD  – Zu einem offiziellen Staatsbesuch war der Ministerpräsident Thailands, Pibul Songgram, in Bonn eingetroffen.
Ob in dem obigen Bild, die Zeitung darauf Bezug nimmt? 
Theodor Heuss war der erster Bundespräsident zu der Zeit im  Amt und Konrad Adenauer hatte das Amt des Bundeskanzlers inne.

----------


## schiene

> 25. Mai, 1955: Thailand/BRD  – Zu einem offiziellen Staatsbesuch war der Ministerpräsident Thailands, Pibul Songgram, in Bonn eingetroffen.
> Ob in dem obigen Bild, die Zeitung darauf Bezug nimmt? 
> Theodor Heuss war der erster Bundespräsident zu der Zeit im  Amt und Konrad Adenauer hatte das Amt des Bundeskanzlers inne.


Noch ein Bild dazu....
Quelle:
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgur...RaDAEQrQMIJDAC

----------


## schiene

Postkarte - 1908



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Ratchaburi - 1917

----------


## schiene

Ein Hausgarten in Bangkok - 1876

----------


## schiene

Bilder aus/von dem Gefängnis in Chaiyaphum ohne genaue Jahresangabe

Zugangstor/Gebäude


Gefängnismauer


Schlafräume


Strafgefangene




Wohnhaus des Direktors


Wärter mit Gefangenen

----------


## wein4tler

*1876*: 17. Mai -Grundsteinlegung für den Chakri Maha Prasat (จักรีมหาปราสาท). Architekt: John Clunich und Henry C. Rose. Beide hat Rama V. aus Singapur mitgebracht.

----------


## schiene

Thanon Charoen Krung - ca.1925

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1932

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1932

----------


## schiene

Ein Wat in Bangkok - Foto von 1875

----------


## wein4tler

Auf der Karte steht auf französisch Cimetiere - auf deutsch Friedhof, aber in einem Wat, mit den Tad (diese kleinen Chedi, wo die Urnen untergebracht werden).

----------


## schiene

Eine Art "Kopfgeldjäger" in der Provinz Surin - 1906

----------


## schiene

Rama V (Bildmitte) - 1889

----------


## schiene

Songkran in Mae Sot ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1910

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - Die Ratchadamnoen aus der Luft - 1955

----------


## Enrico

Wir wollen übrigens lauter kleine Bilder über Thailand im Treppenhaus aufhängen. Suchen schon Bilderrahmen ohne Ende. Da kommen dann übrigens die Bilder aus diesem Thread rein.

----------


## schiene

na dann woollen wir doch noch ein paar Bilder einstellen damit die Wände voll warden  :: 

Postkarte von ca.1900



ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## wein4tler

Wie sieht ein Bilderrahmen ohne Ende aus?  ::

----------


## Enrico

Na ganz viele halt.  ::

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1965

Die Botschaft/Konsulat von Burma



Ein Phillips Shop



Ein Toyota Shop

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1965

Eine Whiskyfabrik



Singer Fabrik



Ein Geschäft

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1965

Sanguan Outlett



Polizeigeschäft


Messe-Ausstellungshalle

----------


## schiene

1947

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1893

----------


## schiene

Monks & Girls

----------


## schiene

Die Boon Rawd Brewery (Singha) - 1934

----------


## schiene

Die Boon Rawd Brewery (Singha) ohne Jahresangabe

Der Firmengründer in jungen Jahren



Das Hauptgebäude





Singha Werbung

----------


## schiene

Produktionsstätte der Singha Brauerei

----------


## schiene

Der Brauereigründer Phraya Bhirom Bhakdi 



Das Label von Singha Bier



Arbeiter der Brauerei

----------


## schiene

Bauern bei der Arbeit (Reismühle) - 1904

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1930

----------


## schiene

Auf dem Bild ist das Jahr 1827 vermerkt aber ich denke es ist 1927 gemeint den
das weltweit erste Foto wurde 1826 gemacht und dies in sehr schlechter Quali.

----------


## schiene

Der Kronprinz bei einer  zeremonielle Waschung - 1886

----------


## schiene

Der König - 1946

----------


## schiene

Das Siegesdenkmal in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1900



Polizeistation in Sangkhla Buri - 1937

----------


## schiene

Yasothon - 1931

----------


## schiene

Eine Postkarte mit Rama VII und (vermutlich) seinen Töchtern

----------


## wein4tler

Rama VII hatte angeblich keine Kinder. Werden wohl Schwestern gewesen sein.

----------


## schiene

> Rama VII hatte angeblich keine Kinder. Werden wohl Schwestern gewesen sein.


so wird es sein,danke für deinen Hinweis  :: 

Postkarte von 1910

----------


## schiene

Khlong bei/in Bangkok ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Postkarte von 1899

----------


## schiene

Der Phra Samut Chedi stand auf einer kleinen Insel im Chao Phraya.
Foto von ca.1890

----------


## schiene

Kriegselefant - 1869



keine Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

David Bowie in Bangkok - 1983

----------


## schiene

Loei 1950

----------


## schiene

Blick aus der Luft auf den Bahnhof in Bangkok - 1970

----------


## schiene

Postkarte ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Blick auf den Bahnhof in Bangkok - 1982



Das Victory Monument - 1969

----------


## schiene

Eröffnung der Memorial Bridge in Bangkok - 1932

----------


## schiene

Nai Harn Beach auf Phuket 1984

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1945



Songkhla - 1970

----------


## schiene

Die Kata Noi Beach auf Phuket 1987

----------


## schiene

Phuket - Kata Beach 1966



Phuket - Laem Ka Beach - 1966



Phuket - Nai Harn Beach - 1966



Phuket - Nai Yang Beach - 1966



Phuket - Rawai Beach - 1966



Phuket - Rawai Beach - 1966

----------


## schiene

Kampffische - Bangkok 1970

----------


## schiene

Rama V "on tour" - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V "on tour" - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V "on tour" - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Die Phan Fah Bridge (Brücke) in Bangkok - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V "on tour" - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V "on tour" - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Rama V "on tour" - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Bevölkerung wartet auf die Ankunft von Rama V - ohne Orts und Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Phimai - 1903

----------


## schiene

Phimai - 1903

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1910



Chiang Mai - 1917



1907 - ohne Ortsangabe

----------


## schiene

Stadtmauer und Tor von Korat

----------


## schiene

Durianverkäuferinnen in Bangkok ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Am 21.September 1945 gab es in Bangkok Unruhen bei Teilen der 
chinesischstämmigen Bevölkerung.

----------


## schiene

Am 21.September 1945 gab es in Bangkok Unruhen bei Teilen der 
chinesischstämmigen Bevölkerung.

----------


## schiene

Siam Girls - ca.1900



Siam Girl - ca.1880

----------


## schiene

Bangkok 1920



Bangkok 1929

----------


## schiene

Bangkok aus der Luft  - ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## frank_rt

wer interesse hat kann den link nutzen, und so weiter bilder die schiene ins netzt gestellt hat anzuschauen.


http://forum.thailandtip.info/index....pic=16241.2985

----------


## schiene

gefangene Rebellen aus Phrae (Nordthailand) - 1902

----------


## schiene

Chiang Rai - 1960

----------


## schiene

Fakultät für Fußball in Bangkok 1911 und  1936

1911


1936

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - 1874

----------


## schiene

Feierlichkeit zum Bau der Strasse zum Doi Suthep bei Ciang Mai 1935

----------


## schiene

Mädchen und Junge - 1880

----------


## schiene

Rama IX Bhumibol Adulyadej als Kind bei der Demonstration eines Rasenmähers

----------


## schorschilia

Bang Saen





1971



Aussicht auf Laem Tan





Brücke Si Racha zur Fähre nach Ko Si Chang

----------


## schiene

Provinz Yala - 1935

----------


## schiene

keine für mich lesbaren Angaben zu diesem Bild gefunden

----------


## schiene

vor einem Kaufhaus in Bangkok - 1904

----------


## schiene

Sukhothai - 1891

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Beerdigungen während einer Choleraepidemie 1897

----------


## wein4tler

*Cholera* (Bezeichnung für ‚Durchfallserkrankung) ist eine schwere bakterielle Infektionskrankheit vorwiegend des Dünndarms, die durch das Bakterium *Vibrio cholerae* verursacht wird. Die Infektion erfolgt zumeist über verunreinigtes Trinkwasser oder infizierte Nahrung. Die Bakterien können extremen Durchfall (mit „Reiswasserstühlen“) und starkes Erbrechen (Brechdurchfall) verursachen, was zu einer Exsikkose durch Elektrolytverlust mit Untertemperatur und Kollaps führen kann. Obwohl die meisten Infektionen (etwa 85 Prozent) ohne Symptome verlaufen, beträgt die Letalität bei Ausbruch der Krankheit unbehandelt zwischen 20 und 70 Prozent.
Die in Ostasien endemische Cholera („Cholera asiatica“, „Asiatische Cholera“, „Cholera Morbus“) trat auf dem indischen Subkontinent vermutlich (ausgehend vom Gangesdelta) über mehrere Jahrhunderte in Form lokal begrenzter Epidemien auf.
Die erste Pandemie trat im Zeitraum 1817 bis 1824 auf und betraf Teile Asiens sowie Ostafrika und Kleinasien und in der Folge Russland und Europa. 1830 trat sie in Ostgalizien und Ungarn auf, im Juni 1831 in Wien. Erste Erkrankungen in Deutschland erfolgten 1831.
Der 1854 vom Arzt John Snow erbrachte Nachweis, dass eine Choleraepidemie im Londoner Stadtteil Soho in Zusammenhang mit verunreinigtem Trinkwasser stand, gilt als Geburtsstunde der modernen Epidemiologie. Die Cholera-Epidemie von 1892, bei der in Hamburg über 8600 Menschen starben, gilt als eine der letzten schweren Choleraepidemien auf dem europäischen Kontinent.
Vibrio cholerae, der Erreger der Cholera, wurde – unbeachtet von der Öffentlichkeit – 1854 von Filippo Pacini beschrieben und 1883 von Robert Koch, im Darm von an Cholera Verstorbenen entdeckt.
Die Krankheit kann epidemisch auftreten und ist in Deutschland und Österreich meldepflichtig.
Cholera tritt häufig in Ländern auf, in denen Trinkwasser- und Abwassersysteme nicht voneinander getrennt sind und daher das Trinkwasser häufig mit Choleraerregern verunreinigt ist. Diese Erreger finden sich vor allem in Kot sowie in Fluss- und Meerwasser, in welche Fäkalien eingeleitet werden. Außerdem können Fische und andere Nahrungsmittel aus Flüssen und dem Meer mit Cholera-Erregern verunreinigt sein.
Die Cholera verläuft dann meist in *drei Stadien*:

*Stadium mit Brechdurchfall* mit häufig dünnflüssigem Stuhl, oft mit Schleimflocken durchsetzt („Reiswasserstuhl“) und selten mit Schmerzen im Bauch.
*Stadium des Flüssigkeitsmangels* (Exsikkose). Dabei kommt es zu Untertemperatur und zu einem auffälligen Gesichtsausdruck mit spitzer Nase, eingefallenen Wangen und stehenden Hautfalten.
*Stadium der allgemeinen Körperreaktion* mit Benommenheit, Verwirrtheit, Koma und Hautausschlag. Komplikationen wie zum Beispiel eine Lungenentzündung, eine Entzündung der Ohrspeicheldrüse und eine Sepsis können hinzukommen.
Menschen mit der Blutgruppe 0 erscheinen besonders gefährdet, solche mit der Blutgruppe AB am wenigsten.
Die WHO empfiehlt eine Gabe von Antibiotika nur in schweren Verlaufsformen von Cholera. (Ciprofloxacin).
*Wichtige Verhaltensregeln:*
- Trinken Sie kein unbehandeltes Wasser – verwenden Sie auch zum Zähneputzen nur sauberes, keimfreies Wasser. 
- Verzichten Sie auf Eiswürfel, wenn Sie nicht wissen, ob diese aus keimfreien Wasser hergestellt wurden.
- Schälen Sie Obst und Gemüse oder verzehren Sie es gekocht.
- Seien Sie vorsichtig mit Meeresfrüchten wie Muscheln. Diese Lebensmittel können Cholera-Erreger, aber auch vermehrt Hepatitis-A-Viren  enthalten. 
- Vermeiden Sie ungekochte Nahrung wie Milchprodukte (z.B. Eiscreme) und achten Sie auch bei Fisch und Fleisch darauf, dass die Lebensmittel gekocht oder gebraten sind. 
- Vermeiden Sie in gefährdeten Gebieten das Baden in öffentlichen Schwimmbädern, Flüssen oder Lagunen. 
- Achten Sie auf Hygiene nach dem Toilettegang, in der Küche und im persönlichen Umgang (Hände waschen !).

Die Cholera-Impfung ist eine Schluckimpfung und verleiht einen circa 90-prozentigen Impfschutz, der bei Erwachsenen nach 2 Jahren wieder aufgefrischt werden muss.

----------


## schiene

ein Geschäft in Bangkok- 1949

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist ein Waffengeschäft. In der Hauptstadt Bangkok, in der 300 Meter langen Burapha-Straße nahe dem Königspalast liegen mehr als 100 Waffenläden. Das Land, das mit seinem „Land-des-Lächelns“-Charme und der friedlichen buddhistischen Kultur Millionen Touristen aus aller Welt anzieht, birgt meines Erachtens ein blutiges Geheimnis. Jedes Jahr werden hier mehr als 5.000 Menschen erschossen, fast 14 Todesopfer jeden Tag. Das Problem in Thailand: Nur 3,8 Millionen Waffen sind mit Lizenz im Land, der Rest ist illegal. Gesetzliche Grundlage ist das Waffengesetz aus dem Jahre 1947. 
Mit anderen Worten, wer berechtigt ist, Waffen zu besitzen und / oder zu benutzen, hängt von dem zuständigen Beamten auf dem Bezirksamt ab. Auch das thailändische Waffenrecht unterscheidet zwischen einer *Waffenbesitzkarte* und einem *Waffenschein*. Letzterer berechtigt zum „Mit sich führen“ einer Waffe. Der Waffenschein wird nur für Waffen mit einem Kaliber zwischen 9 und 38 Millimeter ausgestellt.
Der* Weapon, Firearm, Explosive and Firework Act* aus dem Jahr 1947 wurde 2017 der neuen Waffentechnologie und der Einstellung der Gesellschaft zum Waffenbesitz angeglichen. Bisher spielte bei einem Antrag auf Waffenschein die Nationalität keine Rolle, auch in Thailand lebende Ausländer konnten eine Waffe besitzen. Das ist jetzt verboten.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Waffen mit einem Kaliber zwischen 9 und 38 Millimeter ausgestellt.


Das kann  ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber bitte, man kann ja nicht alles wissen.  

Die größte mir bekannte Gewehrpatrone hat Kaliber .95 = 24,13 mm 

Da werden denen wahrsch. die นิ้ว (niu) und die มม. (Maumau) durcheinander gekommen sein.

.38 = 9mm
.38 alte Revolverpatronen (Schwarzpulver) = 10 mm

LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Da kannst recht haben. Mir erscheint das Kaliber auch zu groß.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1886

----------


## schiene

Koh Samui - 1965

----------


## schiene

Angehörige der Volksgruppe der Kah in Udon - 1949

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1960

----------


## Enrico

Ich liebe immer diese alten Fotos  ::

----------


## schiene

Ein  post mortem Foto ca. 1900

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok - 1917

----------


## schiene

ein chinesischer Händler aus Chiang Mai ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Angehörige der Volksgruppe der Kah - ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai - ca.1900
Die schauen schon ziemlich zu gedröhnt aus  ::

----------


## schiene

Das Lotterieministerium in Bangkok - 1959

----------


## schiene

Lady Sae,war eine Konkubine von König Rama V.

----------


## wein4tler

Der vorliegende Briefmarkenblock war die erste Gemeinschaftsausgabe zwischen Österreich und dem Königreich Thailand. Thematisiert wird darin der 115. Jahrestag des historischen Treffens von Kaiser Franz Josef I. mit dem thailändischen König Chulalongkorn dem Großen, Rama V.
Schon früh interessierte sich Chulalongkorn für die Situation im Ausland. Als erster thailändischer König knüpfte er gute Kontakte zu den europäischen Königshäusern, unter anderem auch zu Kaiser Franz Josef. Zwei Reisen, 1897 und 1907, führten Chulalongkorn nach Europa – und genau an jene im Jahre 1897, als es zu einem feierlichen Treffen mit dem österreichischen Kaiser kam, erinnert nun dieser Sondermarkenblock. 
Bei dieser historischen Zusammenkunft überreichte König Chulalongkorn, Rama V., Kaiser Franz Josef im Rahmen einer Hoftafel im Schloss Schönbrunn einen Säbel als Ehrengeschenk. Der Kaiser schenkte dem König im Gegenzug seine Fotografie in einem wertvollen Rahmen, darüber hinaus ließ er ihm einen Lipizzaner-Schimmelhengst namens „Siglavy Batavia“ schicken, der im Jänner 1898 wohlbehalten in Bangkok ankam. Der auf dem Briefmarkenblock abgebildete Dreizack kam indes bereits einige Jahre vor der königlichen Europareise in den Besitz des österreichischen Kaiserhauses. Zur Erinnerung und als Dank für die Sendung einer Schatulle mit Fotografien von kunstgewerblichen Gegen-ständen, die auf der Wiener Weltausstellung 1873 aufgenommen worden waren, ließ König Chulalongkorn einen königlichen Dreizack für Kaiser Franz Josef anfertigen und durch die Konsuln nach Österreich übermitteln. Der entsprechende Begleitbrief befindet sich übrigens im Österreichischen Staatsarchiv und ist datiert mit 15. Mai 1878.

----------


## schiene

Diese thailändisch-österreichische Sonderbriefmarke wurde  2012 herausgegeben.
Hier noch die thail.Variante

----------


## schiene

Chiang Mai ca.1900

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1957

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca. 1900

----------


## schiene

eine Eisenbahnbrücke bei Khon Kaen - 1896

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

Gebäuder der  East Asiatic Company in Phrae ca. 1902-1910


Mitarbeiter der East Asiatic Company (vermutlich in Phrae) - ca.1902-1910


Mitarbeiter der East Asiatic Company in Phrae - ca.1902-1910

----------


## wein4tler

Die Danish East Asiatic Company, in Phrae stand unter einer Teakholz-Konzession, die unter der Herrschaft von König Rama V in der Gegend entlang des Yom-Flusses tätig war. Dies Gebäude wurden als Bürogebäude und Residenz für Führungskräfte und leitende Angestellte des Unternehmens genutzt. 1882 organisierte der Firmengründer H.N. Andersen die erste Verschiffung von siamesischem Teakholz direkt auf die Märkte in Europa. Elefanten waren damals ein wichtiger Teil der Holz-Industrie mit ca. 2.500 Elefanten, die im Jahr 1896 in der Teakholzindustrie gemeldet wurden.
Das Herrenhaus, Wichai Racha Residence war einst ein sicheres Haus für die siamesischen Beamten, die 1902 vor den Shan-Angreifern flohen. In den Jahren, als Phrae während des Zweiten Weltkriegs ein Basislager für die "Free Thai-Bewegung" im Norden Thailands war, war dieses Teakholz-Herrenhaus ein Versteck für Thais, Amerikaner und Europäer, die hinter den feindlichen Linien arbeiteten, um der kaiserlichen japanischen Armee zu trotzen.
In der Provinz Phrae gibt es viele der Holzhäuser im Lanna-Stil.

----------


## schiene

Blick auf das Polo-Gelände und das Haus der East Asiatic Company in Phrae - ca.1902-1910


Farangs beim Polo spielen in der Provinz Phrae - ca.1902-1910




Auf dem Gelände der  East Asiatic Company in Phrae gab es auch einen Tennisplatz - ca.1902-1910

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand ca. 1902-1910

----------


## wein4tler

John Gordon Drummond *Campbell* schrieb 1902 in seinem Buch *"Siam in the twentieth century"*  über die Siamesen:

Besonders bei tropischen Völkern bilden sich leicht falsche Eindrücke. Sie ähneln in vielerlei Hinsicht Kindern. Sie sind fügsam und beeinflussbar, handeln aber wie Kinder, obwohl sie sich die oberflächlichen Manieren erwachsener Menschen angeeignet haben, aus unterschiedlichen Motiven und unter unterschiedlichen Sanktionen. Wir müssen daher innehalten, bevor wir voreilig annehmen, dass ihre Charaktere, wenn sie einen bestimmten Punkt erreicht haben, vollständig ausgebildet sind und dass sie in der Lage sind, in Zukunft auf alle äußeren Zwänge zu verzichten.

...sie sind kaum mehr als eine Nation ausgewachsener Kinder. Die ernsten Angelegenheiten des Lebens sind ihnen weit überlegen; Was sie anspricht, sind ihre Show, ihre szenischen Effekte und ihr Prunk.. . Nur wenige Siamesen scheinen wirklich in der Lage zu sein, den Ernst der Arbeit zu begreifen. Ein Kabinettsrat wird mitten in einer Diskussion plötzlich abbrechen, um ein neues europäisches Spielzeug zu bewundern, das eines seiner Mitglieder mitgebracht hat. Denn wie Kinder haben auch die Siamesen eine Leidenschaft für Neues...

Wie sind die Aussichten derzeit? Siam hat von Frankreich nichts zu hoffen. Auf ihrer anderen Seite steht Großbritannien, das keinen Wunsch nach seinem Territorium hat und ihm gerne helfen würde, ein möglichst weitgehendes Maß an Selbständigkeit zu bewahren, die es aber gleichzeitig nicht retten kann. Der einzige Weg scheint mir, immer vorausgesetzt, dass sie sich letztlich nicht zur Selbstverwaltung fähig erweist, darin, britischen Offizieren eine wirkliche Kontrolle über ihre Angelegenheiten zu geben und im Gegenzug um britischen Schutz zu bitten, gegen die Aggression von außen. Ob Großbritannien eine solche akzeptieren würde oder nicht, ist eine andere Frage. Sie könnten dies nur auf die Gefahr hin tun, Frankreich zu beleidigen, obwohl niemand behaupten könnte, dass ihre Annahme einen Verstoß gegen den Vertrag von 1896 darstellte. Für Großbritannien wäre dies hingegen kaum möglich, weder aus politischen noch aus rein kommerziellen Gründen , damit Frankreich das Land annektieren kann. Wenn sie davor zurückschrecken, sich selbst die Bürde eines Protektorats aufzuerlegen, schien die einzige Alternative darin zu bestehen, einem weniger mächtigen Volk, wie zum Beispiel den Holländern, die vielleicht in mancher Hinsicht besser als alle anderen die Orientalen zu führen wissen, zu erlauben, im ganzen Land unter bestimmten Bedingungen und Einschränkungen. Der britische Handel, der im Falle einer französischen Annexion praktisch zerstört würde, könnte so gesichert werden, und es wäre nicht notwendig, die burmesische Grenze gegen eine militärische Großmacht zu schützen. Die Frage mag akademisch erscheinen und wird sicherlich jahrelang nicht gelöst werden; Andererseits können unerwartete Ereignisse dazu führen, dass es dringend wird, und es wäre gut, wenn sich unsere Regierung im Voraus über den Weg entscheidet, falls sie in einem Notfall handeln muss.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Im August 1902 erfolgte eine Anhebung der Lehrergehälter:

Anhebung des Mindestgehalts von 10 auf 15 Baht pro Monat.
Die meisten Lehrer erhalten monatlich zwischen 25 und 40 Baht bzw. 45 und 60 Baht.
Lehrer mit Lehramtsprüfung erhalten jedoch 85 bis 300 Baht monatlich.
Es folgte auch ein Verbot, Schülern Englsch zu unterrichten, die noch nicht ihre Grundschule in Thai absolviert haben.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler 
Darf ich den Text oben für ein anderes Forum verwenden?

Gebäude der Siam Electricity Company Co.ldt in Bangkok ca-1910

----------


## wein4tler

Darfst Du.

----------


## schiene

> Darfst Du.


Dankeeeeee  :: 

Transport-Reiseelefanten in Nordthailand - ca.1905

----------


## schiene

Laoten zu Besuch in einem Camp der East Asiatic Company in Nordthailand - ca.1905




laotische Kinder zu Besuch in einem Camp der East Asiatic Company in Nordthailand - ca.1905

----------


## schiene

Arbeitselefanten der East Asiatic Company in der Provinz Phrae - ca.1905

----------


## schiene

König Vajiravudh -  Rama VI (noch nicht im Amt) - 1906

----------


## schiene

Nordthailand - ohne Ortsangabe - ca.1905

----------


## schiene

Am Fluss vor der Stadtmauer von Lamphun - 1925


die westliche Stadtmauer von Lamphun  - 1925

----------


## wein4tler

Die* Stadt Lamphun* wurde um 660 als Hariphunchai gegründet und war Hauptort des nördlichsten Mon-Königreichs. Die Region kam um 1000 unter die Kontrolle der Khmer bis sie schließlich 1283 von König Mengrai erobert wurde der sie in sein neu gegründetes Reich Lan Na eingliederte.
*Wat Phra That Hariphunchai* war der wichtigste Tempel des Mon-Königreiches von Hariphunchai. Er soll der Legende nach von König 
Aditya Ratcha gegründet worden sein, um eine Reliquie des Buddha aufzubewahren, die er vergraben im Garten seines Palastes fand. Dies geschah kurz vor seiner Thronbesteigung im Jahr 1150. Er soll den Tempel an der Stelle errichtet haben, an der der Palast der legendären 
Königin Chamadevi gestanden haben soll. Seine heutige Form erhielt er im 15. Jahrhundert durch König Tilokarat. Keines der heute sichtbaren Gebäude wurde vor dem 15. Jahrhundert erbaut.
Im thailändischen Volksglauben wird der Wat Phra That Hariphunchai mit dem chinesischen Tierkreiszeichen des Hahns in Verbindung gebracht. Im Jahr des Hahns Geborene pilgern daher gerne hierher.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler
danke für deine Ergänzung  :: 
Beamte auf einer Inspektion in der Provinz Lamphun - 1916

----------


## schiene

ein Kite Wettbewerb in Bangkok - 1905

----------


## wein4tler

Eine beliebte Freizeitbeschäftigung auf dem Sanam Luang, in Bangkok war das Drachen-steigen-lassen, welches zur Monsunzeit in Siam auch von jedem Dorf im Land veranstaltet wurde. Diese Tradition hat wohl ihren Ursprung in Indien, sie wurde schon im früheren Königreich Sukhothai durchgeführt. Auch La Loubère, französischer Gesandter, 1687 in Ayutthaya, erzählt wie sich Könige und „Mandarine“ gegenseitig beim Drachensteigen zu übertreffen suchten. Der Wettbewerb entspinnt sich zwischen einem Paar, aus Bambus-Stangen und Papier hergestellten Drachen, einem „männlichen Drachen“ und einem „weiblichen Drachen“. Gewonnen hat derjenige Akteur, der den anderen durch geschickte Flugmanöver zuerst zum Landen zwingen kann. Oft wurden die Schnüre an denen die Drachen hingen mit scharfen Splittern die daran geklebt wurden versehen, um die Schnur des Gegners durchzuschneiden und so den Drachen zum Absturz zu bringen. 
Drachen wurden schon vor etwa 2000 Jahren in China erfunden. Ursprünglich verwendete man die Drachen auf dem militärischen Gebiet.
Es wird auch von Soldaten berichtet, die mit Drachen in die Lüfte stiegen, um die Gegend auszukundschaften.
Im alten Japan dien*ten Drachen der psycho*lo*gi*schen Kriegs*füh*rung — ausge*stat*tet mit Gerä*ten, die gräß*li*che Geräu*sche erzeug*ten, flogen sie nachts über das feind*li*che Heer*la*ger, wo man dann glaubte, von bösen Geis*tern atta*ckiert zu werden.
In Korea wurden Schlach*ten mit Signal*d*ra*chen koor*di*niert — die Signale am Himmel konn*ten auch aus großer Entfer*nung und in waldi*gen Gebie*ten von den Trup*pen gese*hen und die opti*schen Befehle rasch umge*setzt werden.
Zu Beginn des 18. Jahrhunderts waren die Drachen schließlich als Kinderspielzeug auch im ganzen Westen verbreitet. Jetzt erst erkannte die Wissenschaft, welche forschungstechnischen Möglichkeiten der Drachen bot. Die Experimente konzentrierten sich zu Beginn auf meteorolo-gische Untersuchungen. Temperaturunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Höhenlagen wurden damit untersucht. Der Wissenschaftler Benjamin Franklin untersuchte mit Drachen die Wirkung elektrischer Blitze. 
Im Zweiten Weltkrieg kam der Drachen "Gibson Girl" zum Einsatz. Er war Teil der Seenotrettungsausrüstung für Flugbesatzungen, die notwassern mussten. Der Drachen trug eine dünne Notantenne in den Himmel, die mit einem Funkgerät verbunden war. Ein handbetriebener Generator erlaubte der Flugbesatzung, SOS zu funken.

----------


## schiene

Verbrennung einer Leiche in Mukdahan - 1909

----------


## schiene

Phuket - 1949

----------


## schiene

Der Kok River in Nordthailand - ca. 1905

----------


## schiene

Siam Girl ca. 1890

----------


## schiene

Hochwasser in Bangkok - 1917

----------


## wein4tler

Schwarz-weiß Aufnahmen haben schon einen besonderen Reiz, wie man an obigen Fotos sieht.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Überflutungen in Bangkok führten dazu, dass der Export von Reis zum Stillstand kam. 
Am 22. Juli 1917 erklärt Siam, den Ländern Deutschland und Österreich-Ungarn den Krieg. Siam erhofft sich, dadurch deutsches Eigentum konfiszieren zu können und in der Verhandlung von Verträgen mit den Alliierten Vorteile zu erhalten. Deutsches Eigentum (inklusive 9 Handels-schiffe) werden konfisziert, 260 Deutsche und Österreicher werden interniert und später nach Indien deportiert (1920 werden sie repatriiert). Sechs der konfiszierten Schiffe werden später verkauft, drei gehen in das Eigentum der Siamese Steamship Company über. Siam hat in Deutschland ca. £750.000 investiert.
Die Vertretung deutscher und österreichisch-ungarischer Interessen übernimmt der niederländische Geschäftsträger. Die Diplomaten der beiden Länder dürfen im Gegensatz zu den übrigen Landsleuten Siam verlassen.
Die Vertretung siamesischer Interessen in Deutschland übernimmt die dänische Gesandtschaft in Berlin.
Erstmals in der Geschichte Siams ist die Presse zu einer Thronrede eingeladen, der zur Kriegserklärung von Ramas VI.  
Der Gesandte Siams in Berlin übergibt dann die schriftliche Kriegserklärung. Sofort nach der Kriegserklärung werden die in Deutschland weilenden siamesischen Schüler und Studenten im Lager Celle-Schloss interniert, wo sie jedoch ihre Studien fortsetzen dürfen.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler
Super Ergänzung zu den Bildern  :: 

Hochwasser in Bangkok - 1917

----------


## schiene

Bangkok - 1890

----------


## wein4tler

*1890 in Bangkok*

Im Jahr 1890 erfolgte die *Gründung des Royal Medical College*. 1894 promovierten die ersten 9 Absolventen. Der wachsende Bedarf an Medizinern führte zu einer Neuordnung der Hochschule, um eine höhere Studentenzahl und ein erweitertes Studium zu ermöglichen. Bis zum Jahr 1903 hatten dann 56 Studenten das College abgeschlossen. Das College wurde dann unter die Kontrolle des Bildungsministeriums gestellt.

*Gründung der "Royal State Railways of Siam"*

Nach zweijähriger Vorbereitung wurde durch Proklamation von König Chulalongkorn am 9. März 1892 der Bau der ersten Eisenbahnlinie Thailands freigegeben. Die thailändische Regierung berief den vorher in Deutschland zum königlichen preußischen Baurat beförderten Bethge in den thailändischen Staatsdienst. Er wurde Leiter des Eisenbahnbaus. 
Karl Bethge verpflichtete weitere deutsche Ingenieure für den Bahnbau, Hermann Gehrts (* 1854 - † 1914) und Luis Weiler (* 1836- † 16. Januar 1918), beide von den Preußischen Staatseisenbahnen. Luis Weiler wurde leitender Ingenieur für die Strecke nach Korat (Nakhon Ratchasima).
Am 26. März 1894 wurde der erste Abschnitt, die Strecke Bangkok – Ayutthaya eröffnet.
Bei der Lieferung der Lokomotiven, schnitten deutsche Firmen wie Henschel und Krupp besonders gut ab. 1909 fuhren insgesamt 49 Lokomotiven aus deutscher Produktion für die thailändische Staatsbahn. 

Das Deutsche Reich verhandelt heimlich mit Siam, auf Phuket einen Stützpunkt für den Kohlennachschub deutscher Schiffe zu erhalten. Auf Druck Großbritanniens bricht Siam die Verhandlungen ab.

*Gründung des Deutschen Klubs in Bangkok.*

Es wird das soziale Zentrum und der allgemeine Treffpunkt der Deutschen in Bangkok. Der Deutsche Klub, wurde schon rund 18 Jahre vorher mit ursprünglich 40 Mitgliedern gegründet. In den ersten Jahren seines Bestehens hatte der Klub nur ein kleines gemietetes Haus als Hauptsitz. Die späteren Räumlichkeiten in der Suriwongse Road wurden erst 1896 errichtet. 
Damen wurden zu allen gewöhnlichen Anlässen in den Klub aufgenommen. Sie hatten einen eigenen Lesesaal und konnten die ausgezeichnete Bibliothek mit deutschen, englischen und französischen Büchern kostenlos nutzen.

Beginn der Einwanderung der Minderheiten von Meo / Hmong nach Siam.

Der Deutsche Postassistent Theodor Collmann (1867 - 1949) wurde als Leiter des Hauptpostamtes in Bangkok entsandt. Er war bei der Post Siams bis 1910 beschäftigt.

Bangkok bekam im September elektrisches Licht.

----------


## schiene

Bangkok ca.1890

----------


## schorschilia

Bang Saen 2507

 
Bang Saen 2490

 
2530  Geschäft in Bang Saen

----------


## wein4tler

Aus dem Text auf den Schwarz-Weißbildern geht hervor, dass sie aus der Vergangenheit von Müang Chonburi sind.
Liegt Bang Saen in der Provinz Chonburi?

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Aus dem Text auf den Schwarz-Weißbildern geht hervor, dass sie aus der Vergangenheit von Müang Chonburi sind.
> Liegt Bang Saen in der Provinz Chonburi?


Jo!...._Bang Saen (Beach)_ gehört zu แสนสุข / Saen Suk und das ist ein Tambon von Chonburi.  :: 



LG TW

----------


## schorschilia

samut prakan 1951

 Charoen Krung Rd. 
Bangkok 1939


Hualamphong 1946

----------


## wein4tler

Der *Bahnhof Hua Lamphong* sollte ursprünglich ab Ende Juli 2021 durch den neuen Hauptbahnhof *Bang Sue Grand Station* ersetzt werden. *Bang Sue* ist der größte Bahnhof in Südostasien mit 26 Bahnsteigen – etwa 600 Meter lang. Der Bahnhof wird 274.192 m 2 Nutzfläche bieten. Die 15-Milliarden - Baht -Station wurde auf 2.325 Rai (372 Hektar) Land im Besitz von SRT gebaut und wird Wartungsdepots für Diesel- und Elektrozüge haben. Ein erhöhter Gehweg verbindet den Bahnhof mit dem neuen Mo Chit Bus Terminal.
Grandstation Bang Sue
Im Jahr 2010 beschloss das Verkehrsministerium unter der Regierung von Premierminister Abhisit Vejjajiva, den Bahnhof Bangkok (Bahnhof Hua Lamphong) in das Gebiet des Bahnhofs Bang Sue Junction zu verlegen, um das Zentrum des Schienenverkehrssystems zu werden. Im Jahr 2013 begannen die Arbeiten an der Station mit einer Vertragsunterzeichnung durch die State Railway of Thailand (SRT), Sino-Thai Engineering Construction PCL und Unique Construction and Engineering PCL für das aus Bauarbeiten bestehende S-Bahn- Projekt Red Line für die Bang Sue Grand Station und ein Wartungszentrum. Im Dezember 2020 wurde bekannt gegeben, dass der zivile Bau der Station abge-schlossen ist.
Am 2. August 2021 begann am Bahnhof der öffentlich zugängliche Probebetrieb der SRT Red Lines. Intercity-Fernzüge nahmen erst am 
29. November 2021 den Betrieb am neuen Bahnhof auf.
Verkehrsminister Saksayam Chidchob hat die zuständigen Behörden angewiesen, den Bahnhof Hua Lamphong so bald wie möglich in ein Gewerbegebiet umzuwandeln, damit die Bang Sue Grand Station offiziell als Bangkoks neuer Hauptbahnhof genutzt werden kann. 
Der neue Name des neuen Hauptbahnhofes Bang Sue Grand Station, soll jetzt *Krung Thep Aphiwat Central Terminal Station* sein.

----------

